# Macht doch alle items grün ;-(



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.

pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenerft legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...

irgendwie geht der schritt von blizzard ja in die richtige richtung....aber ich persönlich finds schon ein wenig schade.


----------



## b1ubb (2. April 2008)

schreibs ins offizeille forum 
hier sind keine blizzard mitarbeiter aktiv ;P


----------



## cazimir (2. April 2008)

Früher konnte sich auch nicht jeder Arsch ein Auto leisten. Jetzt guck heute mal auf die Straßen.

Spätestens bei WOTLK kannst du dir für kurze Zeit wieder einen Itemvorsprung verschaffen.

PS: War neulich mit Leuten aus Gilden die BT/MH raiden in der neuen 5er und die konnten auch nicht spielen.


----------



## Tanknix (2. April 2008)

Sign @ TE!!!


----------



## Testostoron (2. April 2008)

Glaube du gehst eindeutig aus den falschen Gründen raiden!


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Naja, wenn man mit dem x-ten twink die kara pre machen "muss" und seinen x-ten Twink auch endlich fullepic ausstatten will... das nervt auf Dauer,dann muss es einfach sein und schnell gehen.Das weiß auch Blizz

/ironie off


----------



## Grivok (2. April 2008)

1. den thread gab es vor dem patch schon in doppelter ausfuehrung
2. kein Noob wird jemals alles legen koennen
3. paar Marken stimmt so nicht
4. jemand dir deien Baukloetze weggenommen?


----------



## Nesata (2. April 2008)

am besten gefallen mir moechtegerntanks mit epicschwert welches arschlangsam ist und sie sich wundern warum sie die aggro nicht schnell genug auf mehrere ziele bekommen *g


----------



## mattenowie (2. April 2008)

@Surfer im Datenhighway

hast du dich extra wegen diesem thread heute bei buffed registriert??

warum?????

hört die bei deinemgeschwaffel im game oder auf anderen foren schon keiner mehr zu??

traurig, du solltest dadrüber echt mal nachdenken


----------



## Dahzu (2. April 2008)

Ich persönlich finds auch etwas bitter, was Blizz da abzieht, aber da kann man leider nix dran ändern. War neulich erst mit ner mehr oder weniger Randomgruppe bei Maghteridon...nicht nur, dass er bei seinen Adds generfed wurde, nein...er selber macht auch kaum noch Schaden. Weils einer beim Klicken verbockt hat, waren bei 40% noch 3 Heiler am Leben, die dann auch noch Damage machen konnten, weil der mich für 5k gehittet hat oder sowas...vor dem Nerf (ok, und mit T4) hab ich noch 8k gefressen bei dem.


----------



## Necrolord (2. April 2008)

mimimimi

ich kann nicht mehr posen mit meinen epics weil andere sie jetzt auch haben....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mimimimi

-------------------------------------------------------

junge, kom mal klar! Das ist ein spiel und wenn du zu Egoistisch bist um anderen auch spaß an gutem Equip zu gönnen, dan hör auf zu spielen -.-


----------



## bambam266 (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



Naja ich finde es persönlich auch etwas schade das nun jeder in jede ini gehen kann ohne etwas dafür zutun.
Aber ich würde mir nie erlauben solche sprüche rauszuhauen wie du!! (overequipte noobs)

Ich frage mich wie kommst du dadrauf das es (overequipte noobs) sind?? ich denke mal da werden so einige gerade 70 geworden, dir zeigen wo der hammer hängt. Und die meisten werden die vor quest reihen genauso abschließen wie du, weil es einfach zum spiel gehört, das ist meine meinung 

Und wenn du Zahlreich bei der Lady gewipt bist kann es auch nicht so dolle mit dir sein ^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

nee....hatte nur mein altes passwort vergessen^^...u ne neue emailadresse hab ich auch.....zudem ist die uni schon aus u mir ist laaaaangweilig.

ich poste das hier ins forum weil es meine meinung ist u mir gerne mal andere meinungen ansehen möchte oO


----------



## CharlySteven (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...


die machen das nur damit die die neu auf lvl 70 sind auch noch vor 3.0 den contect sehen können... den sie eigentlihc ncih gesehn hätten...


----------



## Dark Guardian (2. April 2008)

@Surfer im Datenhighway

Das tolle an WoW ist das es sich ständig ändert. Man kann WoW gut mit Diablo 2 vergleichen mit dem Unterschied das bei D2 irgendwann immer ein Ende absehbar war. Selbst nach noch so gravierenden Patches. Das Ende vom Lied bei D2 war das man im Singleplayer Modus mit einem Lvl 87 Druiden alleine nicht mehr durch Akt II Hölle gekommen ist, oder wenn, dann nur sehr schwer.

Bei WoW läuft es genau anders herum. Blizzard macht das Spiel leichter damit jeder eine Chance hat. Wenn man von der Sicht eines Neueinsteigers ausgeht der von dir angesprochene Dinge niemals kennen gelernt hat wird für ihn das aktuelle Schwierigkeitsniveau schon hoch genug sein. 

Bei einem "overequipten Noob" frag ich mich wieder was einen Noob ausmacht. Das tolle an WoW ist das man durch die zahlreichen Neuerungen Seitens Blizzard man immer was neues sieht und je nachdem wie umfangreich diese Neuerungen sind ggf. jeder abhängig von seinem Spielfortschritt noch ein Noob ist (der Anfänger der grad mal die Startregion erkundet sowie der Dauerzocker der grad seinen ersten Fuß nach Northend gesetzt hat und wohl genauso wenig nen Plan haben wird was auf ihn zukommt). 

Und wer sagt denn das bei den Gelegenheitsspielern die nun auch mal langsam Chancen kriegen den Endgame Content zu erreichen nicht ein paar dabei sind die Dauerzocker welche mit Bezeichnungen wie "overequipten noobs" daherkommen eben wie einen solchen aussehen lassen würden?

Nur weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad sinkt heißt das nicht das nun jeder im Endgame keinen Plan mehr hat was er da eigentlich macht. Abgesehen davon entsorgt das vielleicht auch mal die dämlichen Anmachen wenn jemand in ner etwas anspruchsvolleren Ini was versaut. 

Der niedrigere Schwierigkeitsgrad bringt viele Vorteile für diejenigen die einfach nur "SPIELEN" wollen. Der einzige Nachteil ist das Dauerzocker ohne einen anderen Lebensinhalt sich angefressen fühlen. 

Rede mal mit nem Hartz IV Empfänger der kaum genug Geld hat seine Familie zu ernähren und sag ihm "die ganzen dicken Bosse in WoW kann nun jeder Vollidiot legen. Is das nich unfair?". Denk mal drüber nach <_<


----------



## Farstar (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



Wie ich diese Gilden "liebe", wenn sie sagen "Wir haben als erste diesen Boss gelegt" *gähn* *toll* *bravo* und was ist danach? Langeweile, farmen? Klasse aussicht ... 
Wie wäre es, wenn ihr einen Gang runterschalten und nicht mit der Epicgestörten Brille rumlaufen würdet? Muß unbedingt der Boss an dem Tag oder Termin liegen? Ich weiß ... eine erfolgreiche Gilde ehrt damit seinen Namen, aber Bitte dann nicht dieses ständige rumgejammer in allen WoW Foren, wenn diese Art von Änderungen eintreffen! Das war genauso wie damals bei erscheinen von BC!
Änderungen sind nun mal so und sei dir gewiss wieviele die Tränen in den Augen stehen haben, wenn sie wieder ihre heißgeliebten und harterarbeiteten Equipments gegen Questreward der z.B. Stufe 78 eintauschen?

MfG


----------



## Arlokk (2. April 2008)

ich muss dem TE recht geben.
Wofür hat man stundenlang vor kael und vashj gestanden...für einen (ironie) imba Titel 
den ehe keiner interessiert.
Jede Gilde wird jetzt probieren die tollen MH/BT epics zu bekommen die es ja als freeloot bei den jeweils ersten 3 bossen gibt.
Da hat Blizzard sich wirklich gut gedanken gemacht wie casuals das spiel erleichtert wird.
Casuals die ehe in BT und HDZ nix reißen werden. 
Die Kills werden bis akama in BT gehen und vielleicht werden die leute vor archi stehen...aber ab da 
gehen dann die schritte los wo man mit Karaitems wirklich auf die schnauze bekommt und dann werden
sie wieder nach einen nerf schreien...den sie wie immer bekommen werden weil blizz ja angst hat 
das die leute deswegen aufhören.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

omg....ihr verfehlt das thema.....setzen 6


----------



## Lafayette (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> omg....ihr verfehlt das thema.....setzen 6



Welches Thema?




Necrolord schrieb:


> mimimimi
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr posen mit meinen epics weil andere sie jetzt auch haben....
> 
> ...




Das etwa?


----------



## Deadwool (2. April 2008)

es heisst NERF, nicht NERV
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerf


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. April 2008)

ach kommt jetzt wieder die nummer mit der rechtschreibung?...tolle sache

hauptsache zu allem seinen senf dazugegeben....was gesagt u doch nix gesagt...


----------



## Maximolider (2. April 2008)

ja,bitte,macht sie endlich alle grün...:-)
ich kann es nichtmehr hören,wenn auf die überequipten noobs geschimpft wird...
ich dachte,raiden soll auch spaß machen und nichtnur arbeit sein?wie lange werden die selbsternannten progamer(wenn ich auch das schon höre...) brauchen,um zu kapieren,das es nicht IHR spiel ist?
ich glaube,das wird nie was...lasst die leute doch in welcher farbe auch immer rumlaufen und habt euren spaß am spiel....so einfach ist das....und nein,wow ist keine ARBEIT oder ein ersatz dafür,es ist und bleibt ein onlinespiel...und für die titel und items kann ich mir nix kaufen,sobald ich auslogge....klingt komisch,ist aber so....:-) taugt also zum posen nur sehr bedingt,und wer sich darüber aufregt,das die anderen weniger ARBEIT haben sollte vieleicht für sich selbst mal das wort ARBEIT definieren...wikipedia kann da bestimmt helfen..

in diesem sinne,

max


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Achtung, Achtung, es folgt ein produktiver post von Maradil :



MIMIMIMIMI !!!!


----------



## Sreal (2. April 2008)

@TE,

Solche flames interessieren hier keinen.  solche threats gibt es schon in massen und bringen wird dir das au nix. ist klar, dass du das irgendwo rauslassen musst aber es bringt eh nix, blizzar = kommerz = casuals = spiel wird casual freundlicher, sagt ja keiner das jetzt leute die jetzt ssc/tk noch nit clear ham plötzlich illidan legen.

mfg,


----------



## Fröggi1 (2. April 2008)

Es wurde vieles vereinfacht das stimmt aber man brauch ja auch nicht grade wenig Abzeichen um sich n neues Teil zu holen. Muss man auch ein paar mal in hero inis gehen und wen du was brauchst das dich vordert geh doch mal in den neuen raid. 

lg Fröggi

PS: @ maximoldir


Maximolider schrieb:


> .... die selbsternannten progamer...



klingt eher so als ob du dich als progamer bezeichnest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. April 2008)

Klar aber was solls, nur weil jemand jetzt episch trägt kann er noch lange nicht in Hyjal oder BT was reisen. Dafür braucht es ein gutes Team und Leute die ihren Char durch das raiden der 25er Inis gelernt haben zu spielen.


----------



## alchilèes (2. April 2008)

wow ist ein spiel für die masse und nicht für einen einzigen möchtegern wichtig sein.
ziel von blizzard ist es auch der breiten masse die möglichkeit zu geben in die höheren inis zu schauen vor dem patch, ich finde es recht gut.
wenn du nun ein prob damit hast das andere dieselben items wie du hast solltest du über deine einstellung zum thema spiel nachdenken....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich poste das hier ins forum weil es meine meinung ist u mir gerne mal andere meinungen ansehen möchte oO



Soso. Hättest du gar nicht machen müssen. Es gibt schon den ein oder anderen Thread zu dem Thema, meine ich mich erinnern zu können.

Versuch doch einfach mal in der SUFU:  "Epics, mimimi, noobs" oder so was. Ich denke da wirst du fündig.


----------



## Tikume (2. April 2008)

Im Prinzip ist es doch nur die Angst, man könnte gegenüber seinen Mitspielern nur weniger elitär/überlegen da stehen.

In SWG habe ich 2 Jahre gebraucht bis ich meinen Jedi hatte. Seit dem NGE kann sich jeder den Jedi als Start-Charakter wählen.
Aber ich habe dann doch keinen Hass auf die neuen Leute, ich habe ich eher Bedauern für Spielern die das nicht erleben konnten wie geil es früher war.


----------



## Derrty (2. April 2008)

Alle die jetzt dazu mimimi gesagt haben.
Kennen das spiel nur schlecht, und schaffen vl den content nur eben durch diese geschenke von blizz.

Nihilum z.b. hat sich aufgelöst. Weil es den guten spielern gegenüber die, ETLICHES mehr an Bufffood, Flask, Tränke, und GOLD!!! reingesteckt haben um das zu schaffen, was jetzt jeder Mittelklassespieler schaffen kann. Und btw wer es jetzt nicht schafft... Naja da sag ich jetzt mal nix dazu.

Es is doch ganz klar das spieler die mehr Skill haben, und mehr Zeit reinstecken eben weiter kommen als die die das nicht machen. Es sollte, find ich, sowas wie Naxx geben, wo nur wenige gute Gilden reinkommen, und von anderen, ich will nicht schlechter sagen, aber eben Gilden die sowas nicht zusammen bringen, NIE betreten werden kann. Naxx representierte, das eine Gilde wirklich eine Gilde ist. Und nicht so wie heute, alle wollen sich die Epics gegensetig wegschnappen, flamen den anderen zu, schimpfen ihn noob weil er was falsch gemacht hat. Anstadt es ihm normal zu sagen und zu erklären wie er das besser machen könnte. Naxx war für viele spieler, und damit man sich das leichter vorstellen kann, gab es auf der mehrheit der Server keinen Kill von Kael'Thuzad vor BC.

Die legendären Waffen, mussten mit einer Quest, und Rohstoffe zusammengebaut werden. Hier musste Gilde wieder zusammenarbeiten um 1nen spieler von 40!!!! (das heisst 39 Spieler hatten nix davon!) Diese Waffe zu verschaffen. Aber der Raid kam damit weiter.
Und wie ist es heute? "Drop, Legendäre Waffe, bietet DKP..." Und, dann kriegt es auch noch vl. ein Schurke der die meisten DKP hat, aber nur ab und zu mitraidet, und nie was ausgegeben hat. Und der Schurke der immer dabei ist, sich aber voher vl. die T6 teile geholt hat, hat nix davon. Der andere schurke geht, geht dann aber duch SW, OG wie auch immer und prozt damit das er die Legendäre Waffe hat, und geht bis zum nächsten Raid wieder off.

Das ist das wow von heute...


----------



## Rubbaduck (2. April 2008)

alchilèes schrieb:


> wow ist ein spiel für die masse und nicht für einen einzigen möchtegern wichtig sein.



ABSOLUT RICHTIG, denkt ihr die "paar" Leute die Hyjal+ raiden können das Spiel erhalten? *gg*
Ne is sind die Menschen die nicht den ganzen Tag on sein können und vl. auch nur 2 Tage die Woche 4h on sind. Davon gibt es mehr als genug und diese "erhalten" auch das Spiel, den die zahlen genauso die Gebühr und nutzen nur einen . Also wer wird wohl von einer profitorientierten Firma (wie Blizz nu mal eine ist) bevorzugt werden?

Stellt euch mal die Fragen bevor ihr so "meinGottbinichneidisch" Threads erstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg, Rubba


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Öhm, das mit der Auflösung von Nihilum is n Aprilscherz gewesen, oder bin ich da jetzt falsch informiert ?


----------



## Bavario (2. April 2008)

Ich glaub WOW geht vollständig den falschen Weg. Vom RP zum eSports Game. Darauf hab ich keine Lust mehr. Und dann jammern da ein paar rum, daß sie keine Exclusiv-Items mehr haben,w enns alle haben können. Ich war über 100 mal im Molten Core - was nach 3 Stunden BC davon übrig blieb wissen wir ja.

Ich bin kurz davor WOW zu beenden...


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Bavario, les dir mal bitte die neuste Olnigg Kulumne auf buffed durch XD das passt grad wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## Derrty (2. April 2008)

mhm, ja ich hab grad gschaut, hast recht war ein Aprilscherz, aber es geht ja auch nicht um das ob sich nihilum jetzt aufgelöst hat oder nicht^^

Lol,... Mann, wir diskutieren hier nich ob sich nihilum aufgelöst hat oder nicht hier gehts um das, dass jetzt jeder normale Spieler den Content gehn kann.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

is ja gut ^^ wollt dich nur vor flames bewahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrow88 (2. April 2008)

Ich finde aber auch das die epics nicht mehr Episch heißen sollten, der unterschied zu den grünen liegt ja wohl in der beschaffbarkeit und/oder seltenheit.
Vor BC war man mit 4-6 Epixx voll der Held, die anderen "Dürschnittsspieler" waren Blau equiped. nun laufen alle mit Epischem Equip rum... Irgendwie bringt das ja nix, 2 Tage AV bam 2 Epixx^^ n Tag Kara mit droppglück 3-6 Items (Wenn man gezogen wird oder Hunter mit roll luck ist) ;P
Also macht die Epischen sachen wieder Episch, ich habe 4 70ger alle full lila equiped, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie alle imba sind, denn wie gesagt epix liegen auf der Erde rum-.-
Naja /flame off
cu in WotLK (die abkürzung ist zu lang....)


----------



## Kroosian (2. April 2008)

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie es hier abgeht an dem Tag wo Blizzard mit WoW aufhört.


----------



## Yunita (2. April 2008)

Meingott mich nerven solche möchtegern progamer langsam..

jetzt whinen sie alle weil sie nicht mehr posen könnne...


WoW wöllt ihr damit angeben uhhh ich zocke 24/7 und ihr looser wo nach an was anderes als WoW denkt  habt das nicht ???

Und es gibt auf unserer Welt ja gott sei dank auch wen noch nicht perfekt aber es gibt ja zb. Gleichberechtigung für Mann und frau.

Warum nehmt ihr ,Pro's euch die unverschämtheit zu behaupten bzw. sagen das nur ihr ein anrecht auf ein Epic item haben ? Alle anderen alle 10 Mio zahlen 13 euro mtl.
Ich sage es wie gestern was ich in nem anderen TE geschrieben habe, wen ihr Pors das aleinige recht auf Raid Epics haben wöltt dan bezahlt doch bitte nur noch ihr die 13Euro ! Und denn ich denke Blizzard weiß was es macht. Ich würde behaupten ca. 20% sind ,,Pros'' davon vl. 15 % möchtegern Pros wie der TE ! und die anderen 80% Sind die ,,Casuals'' hmmm als große firma... welche prozentzahl unterstütze ich wohl ?

weg ein paar whinenden ,Pros' bleibt die Welt nicht stehen und die Firma Schneesturm auch nicht.

Ihr nervt langsam..... echt... geht doch in eine Ecke whinet das ihr nicht mehr das Aleinige recht auf Epics habt.
Meine Meinung ist einfach das es so sogar jetzt gut ist !

Ich kene andere games auch MMOs die so gemacht sind das alle eine chance haben. Und dies war bei WoW eben finde ich noch nicht so. Nun hat jeder eine chance wo etwas kann eine gute rüstung zu bekommen bzw. Eqipmant.
Und labert einfach bitte nicht müll.. Ein vollnoob gibt es nicht. Leute die , Die Maximal Stufe eines Spiel ereichen haben alle 70 level durchlebt und wissen was sie machen. Und leute wo raiden gehen , wissen auch was sie machen...
und mal nebenbei , hört auf Kinder bzw. Teenager solte man sagen als Noobs abzustempeln. Ich denke mancher Teenager kann besser Spielen als ihr ! und ich denke ein Teenager mit zb. t5 hat mehr geleistet als ein erwachsener. Warum ? Teenager haben noch Schule , viele ein größeres RL (partys ect.) als erwachsene und noch den ganzen anderen druck. Ihr Erwachsnene Könnt Spielen wan ihr Bock habt , ein teenager muss auf seine Zeit(en) acht.

Und lieber TE ersteller wenn du nur wegen imba eqip mit dem du ,,Posen'' kanst raiden gehts , empfehle ich die WoW deinstallation. Ein Spiel ist für die Allgemeine Belustigung sprich den spaß konzepiert und nicht um zu seigen boa ich habe 24/7 gemacht nun bin ich RoXXor.

Und noch was das wort Pro mit dem ihr euch krönt ist von der orignal definiton das wort für , für gamer , eigentlich liegt aber der richtige Sinn in einem Pro Gamer das er Alles spielen kann. Jede Klasse , jeder Game content /modus und sich auch auskennt...aber nicht das er RoXXor Eqipt hat...

und noob heißt neuer und es wird für leute ich würde sagen vl. von 1-30 verwednet wo noch keine twinks sondern ihr main char grade angefangen habe. Den sie sind wie das wort sagt ,,neu''

Leute wo nicht 24/7 machen oder RoXXor Eqip haben als vollnoobs zu bezeichnen zeigt deinen Character,deine Denkweise und letzen endes dein verhalten ingame. Und jah ich finde so etwas sehr arrogant.

Ein Spiel wird für alle und nicht nur für 20% entwickelt , d.h sollten auch alle inhalte zu verfügung stehen. !

Und ich finde das Kiddy rumgetuhe genauso schlimm. Meingott es ist ein Game 12+ da sind kinder 12+ oder auch oft niedriger eben die eig. Hauptkunden. Wenn es euch an den Normal MMOs stört spiel AoC aber macht keine kiddy flames.

und noch was zum epic thema kann ich nur noch sagen : mimimimi ?

meingott...

so far.....

viel spaß beim lesen + meine fehler dürft ihr behalten...rechtschreib flames sind mir wayne...

Der beitrag ist auch länger aber ich wolte mein Meinung mal dazu los werden , den ich bekomme langsam auf das leidige thema einen Hals.

MFG

Yunita - Hexerin und Allianzlerin aus Überzeugung.

PS: zu meinem vorposter sage ich nur , wen Blizzard in einigen jahren nach dem noch maelstream , dream , argus und noch ein paar sachen implentier sind das projekt WoW mit der Entwicklung aufhört wird + kann es den support und die server net einfach beenden. Ulitma online lebt heute auch noch und wir erst enden wen wir 0 user haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

den wirste nimmer erleben, soviel Kohle wie die damit scheffeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## die_Wahrheit (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...




jetzt kannst du nichtmehr in if mit deinen items posen, weil sie nixmehr besonderes sind. das is aber schade, war der ganze stress umsonst was? such dir doch einfach nen anderes spiel.


----------



## Melethron (2. April 2008)

Aprilscherz, ja. 

Leider scheint man sich ja über den Patch 2.4 nicht zu beruhigen. Bin noch nicht soooo lange dabei, aber anscheinend ist das vor und nach jedem Patch oder Add on so. Die Anzahl der beleidigenden Hardcor'ler wird ja eher größer wie weniger. Um das mal mit dem Prinzip auszudrücken, welches ja immer wieder gerne bei PVP Kritik hervorgezogen wird ( da wird ja immer hingewiesen auf ein PVE Server zu wechseln): das ist nun das Wesen des Spiels und wird auch mehr und mehr so bleiben, denn Blizzard möchte in erster Linie Geld verdienen und nicht euch glücklich machen. Ergo sucht euch ein neues Spiel ;-))

Vielleicht sollte ich eine Gegenbewegung starten: schimpft auf die BerufNoobs. Sind zwar 70, tolles Equip, aber haben ihren Beruf vernachlässigt. Die dürfen erst die neuen Formeln erlernen, wenn sie gefälligst alle alten aus Klassik WoW beherrschen. *gg*

Halloooo....es ist nur ein Spiel und jeder sollte das so angehen, wie es ihm persönlich Spaß macht.


----------



## Odygon (2. April 2008)

Was mich an solchen Beiträgen immer wieder sauer aufstossen lässt ist ganz schnelle gesagt.

Mit welcher Begründung  nehmen sich hier einige Spieler das Recht heraus zu fordern anderen Spielinhalt vorzuenthalten für den diese Spieler monatlich den gleichen Geldbetrag entrichten.

Im Übrigen habe ich für die Leute, die ein Problem mit ihrer Epicexklusivität haben, einen Tipp.
Macht einen eigenen Privatserver auf und spielt dort alleine. Somit gehören euch alle Spielinhalte exklusiv und kein weiterer Spieler wird eure Ausrüstung tragen.

In diesem Sinn
MfG


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Odygon schrieb:


> Im Übrigen habe ich für die Leute, die ein Problem mit ihrer Epicexklusivität haben, einen Tipp.
> Macht einen eigenen Privatserver auf und spielt dort alleine. Somit gehören euch alle Spielinhalte exklusiv und kein weiterer Spieler wird eure Ausrüstung tragen.
> 
> In diesem Sinn
> MfG



na das wäre aber illegal ^^ also *pssssst*


----------



## Odygon (2. April 2008)

Das merkt doch keiner wenn Du da alleine spielst^^


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

aber wenn er da alleine spielt kann er ja nimmer mit seinen Epix prahlen, also auch blöd ^^


----------



## Assul (2. April 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> mimimimi
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr posen mit meinen epics weil andere sie jetzt auch haben....
> 
> ...



Mehr fällt dir net ein was..


----------



## Sezer (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> nee....hatte nur mein altes passwort vergessen^^...u ne neue emailadresse hab ich auch.....zudem ist die uni schon aus u mir ist laaaaangweilig.
> 
> ich poste das hier ins forum weil es meine meinung ist u mir gerne mal andere meinungen ansehen möchte oO



ich habe ein ganzes Fass voll....................Mitleid mit Menschen wie dir.

Wenn du was besonderes darstellen willst, tu das im Leben und nicht in einer Ansammlung von Nullen und Einsen.
Wenns dazu nicht reicht............................Maul halten.......oder zum Therapeuten...........................oder wegen mir auch Selbstmord.
Irgendwas das nicht so eindeutig verbaler Umweltverschmutzung gleich kommt.

Gruß
#Sezer


----------



## Mepho (2. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr fällt mir zu diesem, und vielen anderen Threads nicht mehr ein.


----------



## petsun (2. April 2008)

Muss mein senf auch ma dazu geben, is doch toll das vor quests abgeschafft wurden, habe nämlich nicht mehr so viel zeit zum spielen und daher nie dazu gekommen die zu machen. war auch erst ein mal kara, und ja ich hab mich gefreut wie ein kleines kind wie ich mein erstes epic hatte, regt euch doch net auf, ein wirklichr noob kommt an kein gutes equip den wenn er zu viel fehler macht, würd er gekickt, 

für die raider gibts doch jetzt neue 25er mann ini , viel spass dabei, dafür braucht man skill, eine perfect abgestimmte gruppe, und natürlich equip damit man was reisen kann, aber bis die meisten leute die sehen , is die hälfte der menschen schon auf 80 ^^ 

senf abgeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebbooo (2. April 2008)

/sign


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

loliger thred^^


----------



## Sezer (2. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Mehr fällt dir net ein was..





wozu auch die Aussage reicht vollkommen für so arme Wichte---)))




Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Kal Jerico (2. April 2008)

> und mal nebenbei , hört auf Kinder bzw. Teenager solte man sagen als Noobs abzustempeln. Ich denke mancher Teenager kann besser Spielen als ihr ! und ich denke ein Teenager mit zb. t5 hat mehr geleistet als ein erwachsener. Warum ? Teenager haben noch Schule , viele ein größeres RL (partys ect.) als erwachsene und noch den ganzen anderen druck. Ihr Erwachsnene Könnt Spielen wan ihr Bock habt , ein teenager muss auf seine Zeit(en) acht.



Ich hoffe du glaubst den Stuss, den du da schreibst nicht wirklich. Ein Erwachsener hat evtl Familie, ne intensivere Arbeitswoche, macht nebenberuflich noch eine Weiterbildung oder hat andere zeitintensive Hobbys. Die Behauptung, ein Teenager habe ein grösseres RL als ein Erwachsener entbehrt jeglicher Logik.

Du hast ein tolles Erwachsenenbild- ich geh selber noch auf Partys, habe einen grossen Freundeskreis, treibe 6mal Pro woche Sport, hab eine Freundin andere Hobbies- ach und Nebenbei noch einen Haushalt. Kochen, Waschen, Putzen...ich habe energische zweifel, dass der Durchschnittliche Teenager diensen Pflichten nachkommen muss.
"Erwachsenen können spielen wann sie bock haben?" Sag mal...wie stellst du dir das Leben vor? Als ein Wunschkonzert? Wir arbeiten, manchmal bis in die Nacht, weil wir eine Verantwortung tragen, die man als Schüler nichtmal ansatzweise nachvollziehen kann. Unsere Leistung bestimmt unseren Lohn und unsere Position in der Wirtschaft. Wir haben Präsenzzeiten und müssen uns nach den Bedürfnissen unserer Teamkollegen richten.

Alles in allem ist dein Quote so ziemlich der grösste Bullshit, den ich in diesem Forum je gelesen habe...und das schliesst alle Posts von B1ubb mit ein. GZ.


----------



## Reska (2. April 2008)

Hallo liebe engagierte HighEndRaider...

Selbst als ein Noob wie ich braucht man immer noch 25 Leute um raiden gehen zu können. Dass muss jemand organisieren. Und da unter 25 Leuten immer ein paar flamer sind (in Foren sind von 25 Leuten 20 Flamer) zerbrechen die meisten Raidgruppen.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die ganzen 25er Raidinstanzen hübsch anzuschauen und die Bossencounter sehr anspruchsvoll sind. Jetzt habt ihr liebe HighEndRaider Mount Hyjal und BlackTemple clear... Gratulation(Ohne Ironie: Ich respektiere eure Leistung). 

Aber bitte erlaubt mir die Frage: Warum darf ich das nicht sehen? Seid ihr so egoistisch dass ihr mir das nicht gönnt? Leider kann ich nicht 4 Tage die Woche raiden gehen. Und ich akzeptiere dass es Content gibt den ich nie sehen werde. Aber dass es mir Blizzard etwas leichter macht auch mal was von den schönen Instanzen zu sehen, die ihr ja schon alle durchhabt bevor bei WOTL alles wieder von vorne anfängt find ich sehr nett.

Und nun kommt ihr daher und beschimpft mich dafür und gönnt mir das nicht??? Und warum? Aus reinem Statusdenken? Habt ihr Angst dass andere Leute auch mal in die Instanzen gehen könnten die ihr als euren Privatwohnsitz anseht?

MfG,
Reska


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

/sign Kal Jerico

schön gesagt :-)


----------



## Matago (2. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> und mal nebenbei , hört auf Kinder bzw. Teenager solte man sagen als Noobs abzustempeln. Ich denke mancher Teenager kann besser Spielen als ihr ! und ich denke ein Teenager mit zb. t5 hat mehr geleistet als ein erwachsener. Warum ? Teenager haben noch Schule , viele ein größeres RL (partys ect.) als erwachsene und noch den ganzen anderen druck. Ihr Erwachsnene Könnt Spielen wan ihr Bock habt , ein teenager muss auf seine Zeit(en) acht.



Sag mal hast du Kamillentee geraucht ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sowiel Mist in einem Post wie in deinem hab ich glaub ich noch nie gelesen.

Ich arbeite und zwar in Projekten hab fast jeden Tag 10 Stunden zu tun wenn ich dann 
nach Hause komme kümmere ich mich um meine 2 Kurzen und spiele mit denen bis Sie ins Bett
gehen. Und dann und nur dann kan ich mir evtl. für 2 bis 3 Stunden mal WOW einschalten,

Aber die Teenager haben ja SCHULE oh  mein Gott, ja mein grosser kommt sogar jeden Tag 
um ca. halb zwei aus so einer Institution nach Hause.
Und oh ja sie haben ein größeres RL PARTYS wuhu das íst natürlich schon anstrengend diese PARTYS,
ich hab ja nur Kinder das ist ja ein Dreck gegen diese PARTYS, oh mein Gott tun mir die
leid diese armen Teenager, immer diese fiesen PARTYS.
Und diesen extremen Druck den sie haben (auf welche PARTY gehe ich denn heute  ?), ich
muss mir nur so nebesächliche Gedanken machen wie z.B. wie wir unsere Miete bezahlen,
oder unser Essen, wie ich mein nächstes Projekt pünktlich beenden kann usw.
Und stimmt ich kann spielen wann immmer ich will, vor der Arbeit, in der Arbeit immer,
während mein armer Sohn sich ja die Zeit einteilen muss so ca. zwischen halb drei und der 
nächsten PARTY.

Ich weiss ja nicht was du für Drogen nimmst aber setz sie bitte ganz schnell ab.

P.S. anhand deines Textes können wir ja mal raten ob du ein Teen bist oder ein Erwachsener,
also viel Spass bei der nächsten PARTY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

/sign Matago

schön gesagt :-)


----------



## Reska (2. April 2008)

Sorry Dopplepost....


----------



## Muahdib (2. April 2008)

Schon schlimm das der "Schwanzvergleich" so von Blizzard unterwanderd wird ... 

Vielleicht fügt ja Blizzard für alle High End Raider nen Datum auf dem Item ein wann es gedropt wurde ;-)


----------



## Kawock (2. April 2008)

Naja, ich spiele WoW wegen der Epischen Storys, deshalb gehört auch zb. für jeden Char von mir die Ony Pre dazu, und einmal Ony legen, das muss einfach. 

Leute wie du regen mich auf! 
Ich bin Casualgamer, ja. - Ich kann Mittwochs zwischendurch mal raiden, das nutz ich natürlich auch aus. Immerhin bezahlen wir alle 13Eur/Monat. Denkst du etwa wir Casualgamer wollen nicht mal den Endcontent sehen. Und selbst wenn ich BT gehen würde und wipe, dann hab ich halt Pech, dann merk ich schon das mein T4 o.ä. nicht reicht, warum weinst du so rum ?

"Wer am Content *ARBEITET*, hat den Sinn des Spiels nicht verstanden!"

Wenn Leute Spass dran haben, zwanghaft am Content zu arbeiten, dann macht das, ihr habt immerhin genug Zeit, bevor es für uns Casual Gamer freigeschaltet wird. Dies ist ein Spiel, check das. - Du wirst nie in deiner Bewerbung um einen Job schreiben können:

01.01.2008 - World-First Kill Illidian 

Und weißt du wieso ? Weil es im Grunde niemanden juckt! Klar freu ich mich für Leute die Illidian und Co. legen, und die diese Instanzen auf Farmstatus haben, klar ist das schön für sie. Jedoch sollte sich auch für die kleinen, die gerade erst Moroes zb. gelegt haben, gefreut werden.

Wenn du mit deiner Einstellung zufrieden bist, mach weiter so. - Du wirst nicht weit kommen!


So far*
Kawock


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

stimmt, die haben ja nix anderes zu tun, sind ja zur Zeit keine Bosse oder so verbuggt, da können die sich um eure Epicgeilheit kümmern Oo

meine Fresse, manchmal zweifel ich echt an der Intelligenz manch eines Posters heir


----------



## Thedynamike (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.



Wolltest du Großartig sagen? Großzügig passt irgendwie nicht...



Surfer schrieb:


> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...



Die hatten doch ihren Spaß als sie selber die Bosse gelegt haben. Find dich damit ab das nicht jeder für sein Hobby unmengen Zeit zur verfügung hat. Ihr Pros habt doch ne neue Ini. Oder ist dir der Sonnenbrunnen nicht schwer genug?



Surfer schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch an zahlreiche wipes bei der lady und kael erinnern... als belohnung dafür gabs 3 einfache bosse in bt sowie hyal...jetzt kann sich jeder hyal/bt items abstauben ohne jemals richtige bosse gelegt zu haben...dann noch ein paar items für marken und total overequipt den genervten keal legen um auch den titel abzustauben....das ergebnis: overequipte noobs



Find dich damit ab und geh in höhere Instanzen aber schreib anderen nicht vor was sie zu tun haben. Wenn dir das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht => Hör auf! Sonst bist du nämlich schon krank.



Surfer schrieb:


> naja, ich finds bissl schade aber ok



Wenn du es ok findest ist der ganze Post unnötig.


----------



## agolbur (2. April 2008)

> Macht doch alle items grün ;-(



das thema müsste eher heißen gebt jedem nur grüne items außer mir.. und bewundert mich danach..


----------



## Asfalot (2. April 2008)

a. Sufu
b. Käse zum Whine
c. ist das wirklich erst das dritte mal das dieses Thema diskutiert wird (sprich    3. Thread)
d. wayne
e. Flame on Garth
f. Meine Meinung zum Thema gibts in den entsprechenden Threads.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (2. April 2008)

Boah wie so Leute wie du mich langsam aufregen.
Du gehst also nur raiden um gute Items zu bekommen. Also soll jeder der kein Bock auf PvE hat keine Epics haben.
Wenns dich so stoert, hoer mit WoW auf. Oder geh weinen, oder sonst was.
Aber laber uns nich hier im 20 Millionsten Thread zu diesem Kack-Thema zu


----------



## Nekomich (2. April 2008)

Sagen denn Ausrüstungsgegenstände (Items) wirklich etwas über die Fähigkeit zu spielen aus? Zitat aus TdM heroisch: "Man, wie konntest du das mit T4 als Pala bloß heilen, als ich hier mit nem T6 Pala drin war sind wir nur verreckt." Es gibt Spieler, die bleiben ihren Raids treu, auch wenn sie nicht weit kommen, weil sie gern mit den anderen Spielern spielen. Ob wir nun jemals Ilidan sehen oder nicht, Spaß haben wir trotzdem...

Items für alle!

Bis dahin,

fürs heilsche Licht!


----------



## petsun (2. April 2008)

man sollte spass haben, es ist ein spiel, und ohne gute freunde ( die man persönlich kennt ) hätte das spiel kein sinn, TEAM work 
TEAM= Together everybody archives more 

stellt euch selbst die frage: bin ich süchtig? denkt ma drüber nach ^^


----------



## Duncon (2. April 2008)

Also es geht doch nicht um das nicht Gönnen. 

Es ist einfach schade dass Blizz Sachen nun hinter her wirft. Viele haben sich richtig rein gelegt ins Zeug und raiden. Viele Leute hätten ebenfalls Raiden können, man kann sich bei diversen Raids bewerben. Wer wirklich an einem Raid interessiert ist, der bewirbt sich. Aber viele Spieler sind halt nicht raidfähig und beherschen ihren Char in keinster Weise. Darum werden diese Spieler nie die großen Endbosse legen.

Einerseits finde ich das gut was Blizz macht, andererseits auch wiederum nicht. Für die Gelegenheitsspieler bedeutet das doch nun endlich auch Chancen zu haben sich besser zu equipen. Man denke an die arbeitende 
Bevölkerung und nicht nur an diese Teenies. Gerade für die "ältere Generation" finde ich das gut, weil man so zumindest etwas erreichen kann und wirklich niemand ernsthaft sich mit Myth oder anderen Gilden vergleichen würde. Nur weil man Marken bekommen kann, weil man Bosse einfacher macht, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass Leute richtig spielen können. Manche Leute wipen sich immer noch zu Tode bei Alaar. Also von daher isset doch wurscht. Warum schlecht... nunja es scheint doch so, als ob es ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Hardcoreraider ist. Sie wipen, bezahlen mit Reppkosten und sitzen stundenlang davor. Nun haben doch einfach einige Angst nicht mehr bewundert zu werden.

Mal ehrlich Mädels.... Epic ist doch seit BC überhaupt nichts mehr wert. Selbst noobs rüsten sich epic in Hero inis aus. Ist doch egal. Es gibt eine große Masse an Kunden, denen muss Blizz doch gerecht werden, damit diese ans Spiel gebunden werden und auch bleiben und sich ggfls. das neue Addon kaufen.... So ist die Macht.... Ganz einfach. Nur ein Kunde der gut mit dem Produkt zufrieden ist, wird sich wieder ein neues Addon zulegen. 

Die Diskussion hatte ich auch lange geführt, aber die Zocker können da nichts dran ändern und die sogenannten Noobs werdet Ihr doch sicher auch bei Raidbewerbungen am Spielverständnis erkennen können. Nochmal Epic ist nichts besonderes mehr. Siehe Vergleich vor dem Addon....

Also für Leute die Arbeiten oder nur schwer die Raidzeiten aufbringen können finde ich das völlig ok dass Blizz diesen Schritt macht. Nur weil diese Raiden können und sicherlich etwas begrenzt erfolg haben werden, braucht sich doch auch niemand benachteiligt fühlen. Spätestens bei dem neuen Addon sind die Epics wiederum nichts mehr wert und man hat davon eh nichts. Die Karten werden dann wieder neu gemischt. 

Manchmal kommt es einen so vor, als ob die Leute sich am liebsten auf nem Briefkasten in OG hinstellen möchten und einfach nur bestaunt werden möchten.


----------



## Oly78 (2. April 2008)

@Yunita: Bitte schau Dir diesen Thread in 12-15 Jahren nochmal an, wenn du schätzungsweise 25-27 bist. Du wirst eine Erkenntnis haben und Dich selbst nach dieser langen Zeit noch abgrundtief schämen!

Ahja: @ TE: Es gibt Leute die spielen zum Spaß....


----------



## Malakas (2. April 2008)

Deathrow88 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber auch das die epics nicht mehr Episch heißen sollten, der unterschied zu den grünen liegt ja wohl in der beschaffbarkeit und/oder seltenheit.
> Vor BC war man mit 4-6 Epixx voll der Held, die anderen "Dürschnittsspieler" waren Blau equiped. nun laufen alle mit Epischem Equip rum... Irgendwie bringt das ja nix, 2 Tage AV bam 2 Epixx^^ n Tag Kara mit droppglück 3-6 Items (Wenn man gezogen wird oder Hunter mit roll luck ist) ;P
> Also macht die Epischen sachen wieder Episch, ich habe 4 70ger alle full lila equiped, was aber nicht bedeutet das sie alle imba sind, denn wie gesagt epix liegen auf der Erde rum-.-
> Naja /flame off
> cu in WotLK (die abkürzung ist zu lang....)




für dich hab ich ein ganz orginellen Vorschlag, du ziehst dir einfach komplette Stoffrüstung an, ohne stats, nur grau. kämpfst waffenlos und behauptest einfach alles mit deinen "skills" zu kompensieren ; )


----------



## Gnomigus (2. April 2008)

cazimir schrieb:


> Früher konnte sich auch nicht jeder Arsch ein Auto leisten. Jetzt guck heute mal auf die Straßen.



tja, nur da gibs nen winzig kleinen unterschied... auto ist nicht gleich auto...

klar, in der DDR damals musste man jahre sparen um sich nen auto leisten zu können, kredite und so spässe waren da nich drin... aber zu der zeit hatte auch ziemlich jeder die gleiche nippelpinne als fahrbaren untersatz...

schau mal heut auf die straße... da siehste bei manchen autos schon was die wert sind... ne karre für 300-1000 euro kann sich heutzutage beinahe jeder leisten, auch H-IV empfänger, sofern sie nicht gnadenlos verschuldet sind bzw zu hohe monatliche ausgaben durch unnötigen krams (inet, wow, zeitschriften abos... dies nur mal als beispiel!) haben...

wielang sone kiste hällt ist wieder nen andres thema...

aber es macht schon nen unterschied wenn anner ampel nen golf der fast auseinanderfällt und ne viper nebeneinander stehen...

und da kannste dir sicher sein das sich dodge nich in ein paar jahren denkt "och, nu machen wir ne neue karre, senken wir den preis der alten ma soweit runter das ihn jeder haben kann" <- kleiner aber feiner unterschied zu wow, von daher finde ich das autobeispiel ziemlich unpassend in bezug auf wow-epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (2. April 2008)

in wow ist sowieso alles viel zu stark vom equip abhängig meiner meinung nach. 
ich versteh aber nicht wieso das die raider so arg aufregt (ein bisschen kann ichs ja verstehen) aber man raidet doch eigentlich um spaß zu haben die encounter zu sehen und so und nicht um mit immer besseren items ausgestattet zu werden.
die items sollten in diesem fall meiner meinung nach nur mittel zum zweck sein


----------



## Tolan (2. April 2008)

Ich denke mal das die Leute die sich "Pros" nennen den "Casuals" immer rein Equipmässig voraus sind und deshalb auch weiterhin "posen" können. Ich versteh einfach nicht das man sich in einem Spiel so über ein paar Epicsachen ärgern kann. Spielt doch einfach das Spiel und freut euch wenn ihr was episches bekommt. Vor allem stresst nicht immer rum das auch Noobs jetzt in High LvL Inzen können. Wer da rein will und bestehen will muß schon ein wenig mehr drauf haben als Zahnbelag, auch wenn Bosse generft wurden.
Grüsse


----------



## agolbur (2. April 2008)

ja hier sind wir wieder bei dem alten thema

mimimi ich zocke 14 stunden am tag wow und bin t6 equipt und jetzt bekommen leute die nicht so viel "zeit investieren" auch solche gegenstände..

OMG -.- ich hatte relativ sehr schnell nach dem erscheinen von BC z.b. meine urmondstofftaschen? und jetzt gibt es auch schon 1-2 kostenlose 20er taschen - z.b. bei einer quest in ZA

rege ich mich auf nein >.< dafür hatte ich sie halt davor die ganze zeit


BZW: BÄM bei erscheinen von WOTLK gibt es bestimmt 28er taschen und dein t6 ist dann auch nichts mehr wert ... BLIZZ will halt das viele leute noch DAVOR diese gegenstände zu sehen bekommen (und die dazu gehörigen endbosse legen) - es soll ja schließlich nicht so ein drama werden wie vor TBC 

und jetzt überdenkt dir das doch noch einmal
wieso haben die leute sich beschwert weil sie A: naxx z.b. nich sehen konnten oder B: die epixx von naxx nicht bekommen haben

hab da so eine tendenz.......


----------



## rundweich (2. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> die machen das nur damit die die neu auf lvl 70 sind auch noch vor 3.0 den contect sehen können... den sie eigentlihc ncih gesehn hätten...




sie sehen den content trotzdem nicht sie überspringen ihn weil die neuen hero belohnungen besser sind als alles aus den  t5 instanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich finde, dass die prequest nicht wegfallen sollte

lg


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2008)

Um die stetig und in Mengen fließenden Tränen der Hardcore Zocker einzudämmen und so größere Überschwemmungen zu verhindern, sollte Blizz endlich was machen.

Ich fände irgendeine Art Markierung oder sowas gut (jemand hatte in der Vergangenheit mal ein Blinklicht auf dem Kopf vorgeschlagen), die alle die bekommen sollten, die sich irgendwelche Firstkills, ungenerften Bosse, super schwer Instanzen zu zweit und nackig, was auch immer supertolles ERARBEITET haben.

Dann können alle anderen ihre "unverdienten" Epics bekommen, und diejenigen können weiter den Ruhm und die heissbegehrte Bewunderung absahnen.

Und es ist endlich Ruhe damit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apu. (2. April 2008)

/whine .
solche threads gibts echt zuhauf.


----------



## Toppax (2. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> und mal nebenbei , hört auf Kinder bzw. Teenager solte man sagen als Noobs abzustempeln. Ich denke mancher Teenager kann besser Spielen als ihr ! und ich denke ein Teenager mit zb. t5 hat mehr geleistet als ein erwachsener. Warum ? Teenager haben noch Schule , viele ein größeres RL (partys ect.) als erwachsene und noch den ganzen anderen druck. Ihr Erwachsnene Könnt Spielen wan ihr Bock habt , ein teenager muss auf seine Zeit(en) acht.




OMG, verzapfst du hier einen Dünnsch***. Pass mal auf, dass du nicht vor Schreck nen Herzinfarkt bekommst, wenn du irgendwann im Erwachsenenalter die rosarote Brille abgenommen bekommst und das zuckersüße - oh pardon, ich meine schrecklich stressige Teenagerleben vorbei ist.
Danke an die beiden Vorposter, die den Quatsch schon kommentiert haben -  /signed


----------



## Kal Jerico (2. April 2008)

> Ich denke mal das die Leute die sich "Pros" nennen den "Casuals" immer rein Equipmässig voraus sind und deshalb auch weiterhin "posen" können. Ich versteh einfach nicht das man sich in einem Spiel so über ein paar Epicsachen ärgern kann. Spielt doch einfach das Spiel und freut euch wenn ihr was episches bekommt. Vor allem stresst nicht immer rum das auch Noobs jetzt in High LvL Inzen können. Wer da rein will und bestehen will muß schon ein wenig mehr drauf haben als Zahnbelag, auch wenn Bosse generft wurden.
> Grüsse



Dann werd ichs dir erklären:

In wesentlichen lässt sich dieses Verhalten auf das Wort "Profilierungsneurose" zurückführen. Der Schüler der Raidet hat in seinem Leben ausser ein paar Klausuren nichts wirkliches erlebt. Ihm fehlt es an tatsächlichen Erfolgserlebnissen, wie zum Beispiel einem abgeschlossenen Projekt, einer Gehaltserhöhung oder Beförderung. Eine Kompensation bietet sich hier bei WoW an, weil man hier mit der Freizeit, von der man als Student ohnehin zuviel hat, Epics Farmen und sich dann damit brüsten. Unglücklicherweise geht das noch so lange, bis auch Spieler mit einem intensiveren RL gute Gegenstände durch einigen Fleiss erarbeiten können. Dass für einen "Casual" der Aufwand proportional zu der ihm zur Verfügung stehenden Zeit immernoch kein Klacks ist, interessiert den "Pro" nicht. Er sieht lediglich, dass man sich für 5 Karazhan Runs eine schicke epische Hose für Marken kaufen kann.
Fazit: Der "Pro" fühlt sich von Blizz nicht mehr geliebt, weil er so hart für die Epics "gearbeitet" hat. (anm: Ich deklariere ab sofort jeden, der Raiden als "Arbeit" bezeichnet als realitätsfremd).

Ich habe meine Zweifel, dass ein arbeitender Erwachsener tatsächlich einen Beitrag dazu verfassen würde, dass Blizzard jedem die Lilas hinterherschmeisst und er das schade findet, weil er sich sein Gear so hart verdienen musste. So eine Aussage schliesst entweder "arbeitender" oder "Erwachsener" aus.


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> (anm: Ich deklariere ab sofort jeden, der Raiden als "Arbeit" bezeichnet als realitätsfremd).



Insgesamt ein super Post, aber für diese Zeile liebe ich dich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



im grunde genommen haste recht aber in wow kommste ja nicht nur auf items an... ich es war doch sicherlich lustig und es hat spass gemacth vasjh und keal zu legen oder ...


----------



## wardir (2. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Um die stetig und in Mengen fließenden Tränen der Hardcore Zocker einzudämmen und so größere Überschwemmungen zu verhindern, sollte Blizz endlich was machen.
> 
> Ich fände irgendeine Art Markierung oder sowas gut (jemand hatte in der Vergangenheit mal ein Blinklicht auf dem Kopf vorgeschlagen), die alle die bekommen sollten, die sich irgendwelche Firstkills, ungenerften Bosse, super schwer Instanzen zu zweit und nackig, was auch immer supertolles ERARBEITET haben.
> 
> ...



Neee Blinklicht nicht - wie wär´s mit einem Titel ?   ups.... 

Ich find´s gut mit der Vereinfachung (auch wenn ich atm nimmer Raide) - wenn das nächste Addon kommt, ist das eh´alles wursch. Die, welche den "schweren" Kontent durchgespielt haben, machen dies ja normaler Weise aus Spass und weil Sie Herausforderungen mögen. 

Nun kommen auch Leute mit weniger Zeit / schlechteren Raids ein wenig weiter ... find ich ok.


----------



## Matago (2. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Eine Kompensation bietet sich hier bei WoW an, weil man hier mit der Freizeit, von der man als Student ohnehin zuviel hat, Epics Farmen und sich dann damit brüsten.




Mann wie kannst du sowas sagen, die haben gar keine Zeit, hast du etwa den Vorpost
nicht gelesen. Die müssen zu diesen PARTYS.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NarYethz (2. April 2008)

ich finds gut, dass se wenigstens farmreaver, wie er gern genannt wird (für die unwissenden: voidreaver) gepatchet haben, so is der für manche noobs wenigstens ne herausforderung, weil dbm und sowas nich mehr funktioniert^-^ mfg learic


----------



## Toppax (2. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Mann wie kannst du sowas sagen, die haben gar keine Zeit, hast du etwa den Vorpost
> nicht gelesen. Die müssen zu diesen PARTYS.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



roflmao - made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tery Whenett (2. April 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> @Surfer im Datenhighway
> 
> Das tolle an WoW ist das es sich ständig ändert. Man kann WoW gut mit Diablo 2 vergleichen mit dem Unterschied das bei D2 irgendwann immer ein Ende absehbar war. Selbst nach noch so gravierenden Patches. Das Ende vom Lied bei D2 war das man im Singleplayer Modus mit einem Lvl 87 Druiden alleine nicht mehr durch Akt II Hölle gekommen ist, oder wenn, dann nur sehr schwer.
> 
> ...



/signed

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (2. April 2008)

> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



Stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber was soll man machen ?

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## Fornix (2. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Ich deklariere ab sofort jeden, der Raiden als "Arbeit" bezeichnet als realitätsfremd.


Das wollte mir im letzten Thread dieser Art auch einer weiß machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich habe mir WoW in dem Glauben gekauft, dass es ein Spiel ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prontopronto (2. April 2008)

Oooh noch so ein armes Würstchen, der Niemanden irgendwas gönnt und sich seinem besonderem Status beraubt sieht...
Hey wieso nicht in Sturmwind oder IF hinstellen und allen vorbeilaufenden Spielern erzählen wie toll du im BT geraidest hast, als alles noch soooo schwer war blabla

Ach moment, interessiert keinen, ungefähr so wie hier...


----------



## Akium (2. April 2008)

hello_moto_15 schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt dazu mimimi gesagt haben.
> Kennen das spiel nur schlecht, und schaffen vl den content nur eben durch diese geschenke von blizz.
> 
> 
> ...


.
Joah.. typisch 25 er hardcore-Raider..
Soll der genannte Schurke der nur ab und an mitgeht, sich nach dem Raid noch bedanken, dass er mitdurfte ? 
Als Lemmling ohne Lootrecht, der nur dazu gut ist, den elitären Dauerzockern, die sinnigerweise schon alle ihre Punkte ausgegeben haben den Loot zu ermöglichen. 
Wenn die so gut und toll sind, können sie ja auch zu 24 gehen.  
Kein Wunder dass die meissten 25 er Raids ruckzuck zerfallen. 

Entweder man hat nen DKP System, oder man hat keins... Wenn man eins hat, dann bekommt der mit den meissten Punkten den Loot. Basta. 
Ich halte DKP Systeme eh für völlig beknackt, weil sie eindeutig die Dauerzocker ohne RL bevorteilen. 
Wenn 25 Leute zusammen nen Boss legen, hat jeder beteiligte seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. 
Im Zweifelsfall entscheidet das Glück. Punkt. Ist nach wie vor die beste Methode. 
Alles Andere ist kleinkarierter Kinderkram gepaart mit Itemgier. 

PS: Ich muss sagen dass in allerlei WoW Foren, nicht die Gelegenheitsspieler rumweinen, sondern eher die Progamer, weil sie sich ihrer kleinen Welt beraubt fühlen. 
Die Gelegenheitsspieler sind da viel gelassener, weil sie das Spiel als Spiel auffassen... und sich damit in ihrer Freizeit beschäftigen, anstatt es zum Lebensmittelpunkt zu machen. 

Ich will den Content gar nicht schaffen, weil ich das Game nicht als Aufgabe sehe... sondern als Spiel.


----------



## die_Wahrheit (2. April 2008)

die mit full t6 können ja jetzt sunwell rocken, sich die neuen items holen und von neuem in IF den großen Larry raushängen, wo ist das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orodben (2. April 2008)

Hmm, abgesehen davon, dass das wirklich ein mimimi-Thread ist, ist die Lilagier vieler Spieler unbeschreiblich.

Denkt mal an andere Spiele - NFS z.B.. Hat man da von Anfang an alle Autos freigeschaltet? Nee, die muss man sich erst erspielen. *Geistesblitz!*
Ist das in WoW nicht genauso? Hmm, naja, wars vielleicht mal, heute darf ich gleich Ferrari fahren, auch wenn ich den in der ersten Kurve gegen den Baum fahre.

Skill > alles

Lila hat heute doch schon nichts mehr zu sagen. 

Wenn ich jemand sehe, der full T5 oder T6 oder S3 equipped ist - reife Leistung, dafür erfordert es einigen Aufwand. Dazu beglückwünsche ich ihn dann.

Die ganzen PvP-equipten Leute müssen mir im PvE-Content erst mal beweisen, dass sie Skill haben. Nichts ist nerviger als ein PVP-Mage, der im Raid viele Wipes verursacht, weil er nicht weiß, was Aggro ist...

Und bei Leuten, die fünf grüne und drei lila Items haben, bin ich auch verdammt vorsichtig, denn sie sind oft die "Ziih mich ma will aba g dfaür"-Kollegen.

Oder Twinks - aber die werden eh nur mitgenommen, wenn man sie kennt...

Also: Spielen aus Spaß!

/Ironie
Wer den Highend-Content sehen will, sollte auch was dafür tun. WoW ist keine All-Inclusive-Kreuzfahrt durch Azeroth und die Scherbenwelt, sondern was für waschechte Helden - und so einer wird man nicht durch Wellness-Quests und Nerf-Boss-Tupperparties. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/Ironie off


----------



## Ànubis2 (2. April 2008)

Also ich denke da ganz anders und stehe zu Blizz, da sie nun auch für Casual Spieler solche Items herraus bringen. 

Vor BC konnten auch nur die richtig guten Gilden in Naxx und dort die Encounter sehen und auch legen. Durch BC sind alle Instanzen u. a. BWL/AQ/Naxx etc. verfallen und keiner mehr ging in diese Instanzen wozu auch allein schon die blauen Items aus BC waren besser. Natürlich wollen viele Leute die für das Spiel zahlen auch mal alles ausnutzen ist ja verständlich aber somit wurde ihnen diese Chance verwehrt weil sie vllt ein bisschen langsamer waren als andere Gilden. Nun denke ich das Blizz allen Spielern eine Chance geben will MH/BT/Sunwell zu sehen bevor WotLK erscheint. 

Klingt doch logisch und jetzt regen sich viele auf weil ihr Equipt dann schlecht wird .. ne eure Items sind immernoch mit die besten "bis jetzt" im Spiel und nur weil nun manch anderer schneller in MH oder BT rein kann, was juckt es euch. Ihr wart schon drin! Ihr habt die Instanz vllt schon clear! 

Naja zum Abschluss will ich noch sagen:

WoW soll keine Arbeit sein, WoW ist immernoch ein Computerspiel das Spaß machen soll. Mit diesem Patch hat Blizzard allen Spielern eine Chance ermöglicht BC vor WotLK vollens auszunutzen!


----------



## Mahni (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...




immer diese neider, bezieht euren stolz mal lieber aus dem echten leben und nicht aus wow. Meine Fresse. Ich finds gut das die jetzt nochg die möglichkeit haben die t5, und t6 inis zu sehen (die die vor patch 2.4 weit hinterherhinkten werden sie auch jezzt nicht sehen=) Außerdem gibts für die t6 profis die sonnenbrunnen-raid instanz. Also verschiebt sich im Grunde das ganze nur ein wenig. Wo ich dir aber Recht gebe, etwas zu stark sind die neuen Items per Heroic-Marken schon ... Aber bis dorthin sehen die meisten dann noch bt /hyal und die jetzigen Pro´s sehen die sogenannte "T7"-Ini, wohin gegen die die jetzt langsam bt/hyal sehen, die Sonnenbrunnen-Ini höchstwahrscheinlich (zeitlich)niemals sehen werden. Es ist generell besser wenn Blizzard allen Spielern etwas bieten kann und nicht nur Bruchstücken Ihrer Community.


----------



## Ilunadin (2. April 2008)

Man kann es garnicht oft genug sagen:

Der Lich-King steht vor der Tür und Blizzard möchte vielleicht einfach auch den Durchschnittsspielern erlauben ,den (wirklich großen)Content zu knacken.JEder der sich jetzt aufregt ,regt sich dann  in 2Jahren ,wenn die nächste Erweiterung erscheint,ebenfalls wieder auf weil plötzlich jeder Normalo  mal Arthas besuchen darf.



Achja ein Tipp: Es ist ein SPIEL also hab SPASS egal wie viele Leute in T4/5/6 rumrennen


----------



## Mahni (2. April 2008)

Ànubis schrieb:


> Also ich denke da ganz anders und stehe zu Blizz, da sie nun auch für Casual Spieler solche Items herraus bringen.
> 
> Vor BC konnten auch nur die richtig guten Gilden in Naxx und dort die Encounter sehen und auch legen. Durch BC sind alle Instanzen u. a. BWL/AQ/Naxx etc. verfallen und keiner mehr ging in diese Instanzen wozu auch allein schon die blauen Items aus BC waren besser. Natürlich wollen viele Leute die für das Spiel zahlen auch mal alles ausnutzen ist ja verständlich aber somit wurde ihnen diese Chance verwehrt weil sie vllt ein bisschen langsamer waren als andere Gilden. Nun denke ich das Blizz allen Spielern eine Chance geben will MH/BT/Sunwell zu sehen bevor WotLK erscheint.
> 
> ...



/sign denn die Profis werden weiterhin den "Casuals " immer ein Stück vorraus seien. Also wen juckt es, wenn es euch "befriedigt " könnt ihr immernoch damit rumpralen bt/hyal als erste gesehen zu haben. Und die richtig guten gilden werden auch in Wrath die schweren Raid inis zu erst sehen.
Und genau, bis "jetzt" habt ihr ja ein super equip, da sich Wow aber gott sei dank weiterentwickelt und neue Items erscheinen, denke ich werden die meisten die jetzt ein Super Equip haben , auch dann (in Wrath)relativ schnell wieder ein gutes Equip haben. Von daher find ich das überhaupt nicht schlimm. Genau da besteht ja der Reiz in Wow; der Jagd- und Sammeltrieb eines Menschen.

LG ;-)


----------



## Etrius (2. April 2008)

/Ironie on
Mit Patch 2.4.3 soll ja beim Einloggen eine neue Abfrage kommen
"in welchen Level willst DU spielen - Noob - - Casual - - Chuck Norris -"

/ironie off

Ich kenne einige Leute, die dieses Spiel schon lange spielen und sich Items, Mounts und sonstiges schwer erarbeitet haben. Was passierte, Blizz änderte was und zB. Mount kostete weniger Gold. 

Es soll, denke ich, doch ein Spiel(bin mir echt nicht mehr sicher, wenn ich hier so einige Aussagen lese, ob es das noch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sein. 
Tjoah, nun werden einige wieder voll farmen gehen, um dann den Gilden die zB. BT gehen, Gold für Items zahlen. YEEEHHHAAAA so what, wenn es den Leuten dann Spaß macht ?

Dickes GZ von mir an alle, die sich durch Pre´s geprügelt haben, um sich die Inis freigeschaltet haben, um dort ihren Spaß zu suchen und ihn ja scheinbar auch haben. 

An die, die hier nun rumwaynen........no comment  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ist wie im wahren Leben(also das was hinterm Monitor abläuft). alles verändert sich.


----------



## Ruansiel (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich poste das hier ins forum weil es meine meinung ist u mir gerne mal andere meinungen ansehen möchte oO




Bist Du sicher, daß Du nicht postest um Deine Meinung bestätigen zu lassen? Wolf

PS: Hm... wenn ich Dich episch ausstatte, bekomme ich dann Deinen Titel? MIR liegt was daran, aber das liegt an meiner dunklen Rollenspielervergangenheit und -gegenwart...


----------



## Shrukan (2. April 2008)

Dieses Rumgeheule ich kanns net mehr hören?

Spielen denn alle nur noch der Items wegen? -.-
Das Spiel soll Spaß machen!!!
& nicht als Wettkampf oder sonst wie angesehen werden(wie in dem Fall hier)

Lass doch deine so genannten "Noobs" mit epischen Items rumlaufen, dass heißt noch lange nicht, dass die es auch draufhaben?!

ich spiele aus Spaß! Und so wird es auch immer bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lyriann (2. April 2008)

OHHH wie ich sie Liebe diese Mami Mami der böse Junge da hat mir meinen Lolli geklaut Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und dann hat der Böse Junge auch noch die gleiche anzahl Pixel in der selben Anordnung 
als Hose um einen haufen Pixelbeinchen 

Also wirklich armer kleiner Pro gamer  als wenn blizzard interessiert wieviele Leute in den selben Hosen rumlaufen 
Blizzard muss die breite Masse bei Laune halten damit diese ihre Beiträge weiterhin bezahlen 
denen ist es doch nun wirklich schnuppe ob ein oder zwei sich darüber aufregen das sie  mehr oder weniger "Arbeit" damit hatten sich die gleiche Hose zu besorgen

Wer das Wort "Arbeit" mit einem Spiel in Verbindung bringt sollte dringend seine Prioritäten sortieren

Blizzard will lediglich das  die Casualgamer vor dem nächsten Add on noch ne möglichkeit haben den Content zu sehen 

Denn der Casualgamer zahlen ihr Gehalt

( wenn mir jemand meine Lollis klauen würde fänd ich das viel schlimmer als wenn zwei pixelhaufen die gleichen hosen tragen )


----------



## Emgroll (2. April 2008)

naja blizz hat die erste konsequenz ja durch die aüflösung nihiliums gezogen.viele dieser hardcoregamer haben aufgehört weil es so einfach gemacht wurde. vllt lernt blii aus diesen fehlern


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

noobs wirds immer geben und ob sie nun gutes equip haben oder net is mir ziemlich egal
es gibt auch gute spieler die aber nich so oft spielen und nich jahre auf epics warten wollen


ach und zu dem vorurteil Privatserver sind illegal das ist unb bleibt ein vorurteil es gibt tausende privatserver und keiner is illegal geht ma auf wowstatus.net ;P

sobald jemand anders als blizzard geld dafür verlangt ist es illegal aber das tut auch niemand


----------



## Lyriann (2. April 2008)

Wen interessiert es ob nihilum nihilium nihihihmilum sich aufgelöst haben oder auch ebend nicht 

wenn eine gilde 1 mio mitglieder hätte und sich auflösen und ihren account kündigen würde das würde Blizzard 
VIELLEICHT interessieren aber bei allem was drunter ist 

Who cares ?


----------



## Wolfger (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



ich bin ja eigentlich mehr der ruhig Forenleser, aber...

*mimimi.... heul doch!*

Ich hab mich damals durch MC, BWL, AQ gequält und dann kam BC und mit Level 61 gab's grüne Items, die besser waren, als die, die man sich über Stunden erraidet hat. Und ja, ich kenne das Gefühl, Itemmäßig von irgendwelchen N00bs überholt zu werden!

Wer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass es sich hier um ein sich ständig entwickelndes Spiel handelt, das von den Casual-Gamer getragen wird und nicht von den 10% "hardcore" Raidgruppen, der sollte sich das langsam mal klar machen. So ein Spiel entwickelt sich weiter und mit jedem Patch, mit dem etwas neuen kommt (meist speziell für die Raidgruppen) werden andere Instanzen für die Casual-Gamer eben zugänglich gemacht, denn auch die wollen irgendwann neuen Content, der mehr als nur weitere 2145873 Tagesquests beinhaltet.

Ich kann diese Itemjammerei überhaupt nicht verstehen und es kotzt mich an. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das bei dir ist, aber ich SPIELE zum Spaß, die Items sind nur noch nette Sache nebenbei, die notwendig sind um eben neue, höhere Bosse zu legen.

Letztendlich entscheiden nicht nur die Items, sondern auch der Skill. Wer seinen Char beherrscht, der braucht über keinen KN, der jetzt einfacherer an Items kommt zu jammern. Denn dieser muss erst mal ne fähige Gruppe finden, die ihn mitnimmt. Geh mal aus Spaß nach Naxx (ach nee, da gibt's ja keine Items oder Titel für dich), da merkste, wer seinen Char spielen kann.

Und wenn man mal an die Zukunft denkt, wäre es vielleicht besser, wenn du deinen Acc kündigst, denn wenn du dich jetzt schon über sowas beschwerst, dann will ich deinen Beitrag, der ganz sicherlich nach dem Erscheinen von WotLK erscheinen wird, gar nicht lesen. Dann merkst du nämlich, dass die Items, denen du jetzt anscheinend in MH/BT hinterherhetzt, nach 2 Wochen wieder völlig veraltet sind und gegen Grünloot ausgetauscht werden können. Insofern war alles Raiden in MH / BT für die Katz - oder doch nicht? Vielleicht fällt dir dann ja auf, dass der Spielspaß und der gemeinsame Erfolg doch deutlich mehr wert sind, als alle Epixx...

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.  

P.S. Bitte keine Antwort á la "Alter, ich spiel seit der Beta... blablabla" - sowas hat man alles schon gehört, wenn man seit der Beta dabei ist *rofl*


----------



## Melethron (2. April 2008)

Emgroll schrieb:


> naja blizz hat die erste konsequenz ja durch die aüflösung nihiliums gezogen.viele dieser hardcoregamer haben aufgehört weil es so einfach gemacht wurde. vllt lernt blii aus diesen fehlern




Das war ein Aprilscherz ;-))


----------



## Bazoo (2. April 2008)

Ich sag nur eins: Sonnenbrunnenplateau....Schöne Raidini für alle, denen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, denn da kommen so schnell keine "Noobs" rein bzw durch...also alles beim alten, nur etwas "nach hinten geschoben"...find es super, dass jeder alles sehen DARF!!!

Weil wäre es nicht so, würde WoW etwa so aussehen: 90% der Spieler farmen/twinken
                                                                              10% Haben kein RL und gehen Raiden


Wäre doch blöd...muss ja nicht sein!

Also super von Blizz!


----------



## Wolfger (2. April 2008)

Emgroll schrieb:


> naja blizz hat die erste konsequenz ja durch die aüflösung nihiliums gezogen.viele dieser hardcoregamer haben aufgehört weil es so einfach gemacht wurde. vllt lernt blii aus diesen fehlern


noch so einer.... guck auf die Nihilum-HP ( http://nihilum.mousesports.com/en/news/ ) das war ein Aprilscherz!


----------



## Ànubis2 (2. April 2008)

Emgroll schrieb:


> naja blizz hat die erste konsequenz ja durch die aüflösung nihiliums gezogen.viele dieser hardcoregamer haben aufgehört weil es so einfach gemacht wurde. vllt lernt blii aus diesen fehlern



Ja und Blizzard geht natürlich deswegen zu Grunde^^ Denk mal drüber nach wie schwachsinnig dein kommentar ist allein schon das du das Wort "Konsequenz"benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .  Aber kannst ja so frei sein und uns sagen was für eine Konsequenz denn Blizzard daraus gezogen hat? 1000 Dollar weniger im Monat? Oje ich seh wie Blizzard vor meinen Augen untergeht weil sie unbedingt diese Euro gebraucht haben um sich eine neue Kaffeemaschine für ihre Programmierer zu kaufen.

Bei 10 Millionen Spielern juckt das Blizz doch nich. Dann schauen sie halt einer anderen Pro Gilde zu um vielleicht Bugs im neuen Content zu finden...


----------



## SixNight (2. April 2008)

Find sowas auch sau assi ... nervt richtig das die son kack machen ...


----------



## so3ren (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...





Ich find das mit den Zugangsquest ist schon ne gute Idee von Blizz und gut ist dass auch Spieler ein bils besseres eq haben auch ohne high-gilde. Man geht aber auch die Raid-Inis um Spaß zuhaben und um bessere Sachen zu haben als die andren.


----------



## Ronma (2. April 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> mimimimi
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr posen mit meinen epics weil andere sie jetzt auch haben....
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sowas von 200% sign!

"Ey jo alter, ey ich bin so voll endgeil Equipt ey, ich hab de ganze Tag BT geraidet von morgens um 8 bis bis nachts um 3. Ich "Pro" euch alle in die Tonne ey! Ihr naps!"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Threads dieser Art vermitteln jedenfalls so eine Aussage...


----------



## Daxus (2. April 2008)

Ich muss dem zustimmen ich persönlich finde es auch ein totalermist von blizzard alles pres und zugangserforderungen abeschaft zu haben erstens wo bleibt der der spiel spaß was zu erreichen zweites gibt es ne menge leute die viel dafür getan haben sich das zu erarbeiten in bt und so weiter zu kommen ich bin wieder für jede pre ob alte oder neue welt total egal es gehört eben dazu ohne das fehlt was im spiel


----------



## snif07 (2. April 2008)

Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen -.-

Jeder Spieler zahlt für dieses Spiel und hat somit das recht alles zu sehn.


----------



## Thalveas (2. April 2008)

Lafayette schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man mit dem x-ten twink die kara pre machen "muss" und seinen x-ten Twink auch endlich fullepic ausstatten will... das nervt auf Dauer,dann muss es einfach sein und schnell gehen.Das weiß auch Blizz
> 
> /ironie off



:-) richtig.

warum störst du dich eigentlich überhaupt daran?keiner deiner sogenannten "noobs" würd jemals die lady legen 
oder den prinzen in kara.(ja da gibts noch viel mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und selbst wennse noch so epiclegendaryultra equipt sind..
weil bei solchen bossen kommts aufs teamplay an..

also lass die "noobs" doch episch sein.. das erreichen was "du" erreichst werden sie dadurch noch lange nicht!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (2. April 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> ich muss dem TE recht geben.
> Wofür hat man stundenlang vor kael und vashj gestanden...für einen (ironie) imba Titel
> den ehe keiner interessiert.
> Jede Gilde wird jetzt probieren die tollen MH/BT epics zu bekommen die es ja als freeloot bei den jeweils ersten 3 bossen gibt.
> ...



Ich gebe dir insofern recht das es nich viel ist, was die Raider bekommen. 
Aber mir geht das Gelabber mal langsam auf´n Senkel. Items, Items, Items und...äh...Ahja, Items. Das ist das einzige was zählt- für EUch wie es scheint. Wie oft wurde ich angeblubbert das ich endlich raiden soll mit meinem mage um mal equip zu kriegen. Ich lache müde über solche Leute. Raiden sagt nichts über den Skill aus, den man beherrscht. Casuals können genauso gut wie (freundlich gesagt) Non- Casuals sein.
Ich für meinen Teil werde mich von BT und HDZ3- und allen anderen Inis außer Kara, Gruul... evtl. auch Magtheridon fernhalten. Mal schauen ob ich vor dem AddOn nochmal ZA sehe mit meinem mage. Ich war mit meinem Pala in SSC und FDS- und ich fand die Inis sehr schön aufgebaut. Aber die Item Geilheit meiner KOllegen hat mich fast zum kot*en gebracht. Ich konnte es nicht hören "Wäää, ich will das Item aber auch. Warum kriegt er das? Ich hab auch need! Wääää"- röchtög. Scheinbar was ich der einzige der einfach nur spaß haben wollte. ICh habe mich bei der Lootreihenfolge freiwillig als letzter aufstellen lassen, während alle sich um PLatz 1 prügelten.
Ich habe den Raid verlassen, weil ich keine Lust mehr auf die Item geilen Leute habe. Ich spiele aus fun... Ich "opfere" meine Zeit um in WoW spaß zu haben und nich irgendwelchen epics her zu jagen.
Denn das die Items irgendwann jedem zur Verfügung stehen ist doch klar. Blizzard muss es vereinfachen. Was soll ich machen? Nur Kara raiden? Nur BG PvP und Arena machen? Oh ja, dann hab ich ja richtig was vom game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. RP machen? Haha, von RP kann man meist nur träumen (wenn auch ich es mache). Blizzard muss Ihnen was neues bieten um Ihr Geld zu behalten, also...

Hört auf Euch zu beschweren, es hat eh keinen Sinn. Es muss Euch ALLEN klar sein, dass das passieren wird, liebe raider... Also hört auf zu heulen, steht auf und zeigt Eure Stärke indem Ihr zeigt das es Euch egal ist... Gott nochmal...


----------



## Metadron72 (2. April 2008)

Arlokk schrieb:


> Wofür hat man stundenlang vor kael und vashj gestanden...



doch nicht um sagen zu können, ich hab bessere items als du ...sondern damit die GRUPPE die bosse besser legen kann...umso mehr leute also gute items bekommen, desto besser für die grp ...

man man ...aber du hörst dann doch eh mit dem addon auf, wenn die q rewards besser sind wie deine angeber items

in diesem sinne


----------



## Thalveas (2. April 2008)

doppelpost..


und ausserdem.. warum solln se sich nicht mal das ansehen können was ihnen vorher vorenthalten wurde?


----------



## boblong (2. April 2008)

Ich denke das größte probelem ist das viele leute nicht einsehen wollen das es sich hier um ein spiel handelt und nicht um einen job. Ich finds gut das nun alle leute leicht an epix kommen. So ist der spielspaß auch für spieler gegeben die nciht jeden tag 12 stunden spielen können.Es ist klar das sich die ganzen progamer beschweren , denn jetzt sind sie nicht mehr die einzigen "helden" im spiel und dadurch wird ihn das einzige genommen was sie im leben haben.


----------



## Dryadris (2. April 2008)

Steckt alle heulenden Möchtegern-Progamer auf einen eigenen Realm, wo sie unter sich sind, dann brauchen sie keine Angst haben man könnte ihnen die Items wegnehmen oder aber es könnte auf ihrem Realm jemanden ohne perfektes Equip geben der aus Neugierde mal seine Nase nach BT oder Hyial steckt. Weil da hat er ja nichts zu suchen, weil er hat sich seine Pixelkleidung ja überhaupt nicht "erarbeitet". 
Diese elitäre Gruppe bräuchte sich dann auch nicht mehr aufregen oder das flamen anfangen, falls sich mal jemand ohne das ultimative Equip auf eine Gruppenanfrage meldet. 

Ihr wollt den Durschnittspieler nicht, die Durschnittsspieler haben so langsam von dem Geheule der selbsternannten Möchtegernprogamer die Schnautze voll, also trennt die Gruppen und gut is. 

Ihr fodert dass die Leute ihr Equip in Instanzen/Raids selbst erarbeiten, aber dann sagt auch mal bitte wie es die Leute anstellen sollen, wenn sie aufgrund ihres Equipstandes weder ernst genommen werden, geschweige denn mitgenommen werden? Wie soll ich mir was erarbeiten, wenn man mir gar keine Chance gibt etwas zu erarbeiten? Beißt sich da der Hund nicht selbst in das wedelnde Etwas?

Nur weil Blizz den Spielern jetzt die Chance gibt, welche die Möchtegerns nicht bereit sind anderen Spielern zu geben, weil sie Angst um ihre fiktive Position haben, soll jetzt schon die Welt untergehen?

WOW war ein Spiel, ist ein Spiel und wird immer ein Spiel bleiben. Wenn jemand seinen ersten Erfolg hat, dann gratulation zu seiner Leistung, aber auf das Weltgeschehen hat es genauso viel Wirkung wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfällt. Vielleicht sollten sich das mal wieder ein paar Leute zurück ins Gedächnis rufen und sich mal über wirklich wichtige Dinge einen Kopf machen.


----------



## Mindista (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



hm, wo bitte bekomme ich epics geschenkt? 

ich spiele noch nicht lange aber bei mir im postkasten haben noch keine gelegen. auch für die arenasachen muss ich ne menge bgs erledigen, und in manchen reampools is das ne arbeit die sehr lange dauert. 

pres werden abgeschaft, nur ohne schlüssel komme ich in kara trotzdem nicht rein, ich brauch ne gruppe die den hat, da der großteil meiner mitspieler auch nicht soweit ist, hat ihn keiner von uns und wir können ohne weiteres in kara nicht rein.

items für marken ? schonmal nachgesehn wieviel marken man braucht? und nein, in den pakten von den tagesquests hatte ich bisher noch keine drinne.

sinnloses geheule dein post, kann mich dem breiten mimimi hier nur anschließen.


----------



## Lyriann (2. April 2008)

Ob sich der TE jetzt wohl in seinen gemütlichen Keller ohne Licht verkrochen hat 
wo er sich alle halbe Stunde
per Telefon Kekse bei Mutti bestellt die ihm das mit einem Glas warmer Milch
auf die unterste Treppenstufe stellt weil sie Angst hat das er sie beisst wenn sie ihn während des Bossfights anspricht ?


----------



## Maradil (2. April 2008)

Lyriann schrieb:


> Ob sich der TE jetzt wohl in seinen gemütlichen Keller ohne Licht verkrochen hat
> wo er sich alle halbe Stunde
> per Telefon Kekse bei Mutti bestellt die ihm das mit einem Glas warmer Milch
> auf die unterste Treppenstufe stellt weil sie Angst hat das er sie beisst wenn sie ihn während des Bossfights anspricht ?



XD made my minute, sry nich day, dazu sind heute einfach zu viele geile posts da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (2. April 2008)

Daxus schrieb:


> Ich muss dem zustimmen ich persönlich finde es auch ein totalermist von blizzard alles pres und zugangserforderungen abeschaft zu haben erstens wo bleibt der der spiel spaß was zu erreichen zweites gibt es ne menge leute die viel dafür getan haben sich das zu erarbeiten in bt und so weiter zu kommen ich bin wieder für jede pre ob alte oder neue welt total egal es gehört eben dazu ohne das fehlt was im spiel




Die Zugangsqs wurden ja nicht komplett abgeschaft die kann man aucht weiterhin machen


----------



## petsun (2. April 2008)

LoL ich lach mich kaputt, sind immer die selben die sich aufregen, und die item geilen arbeitslosen hartz 4 empfänger nerven, ohne scheis, euch gehört der acc gehackt damit er gespeert is und ihr ma wieder mit euren rl klar kommt. die lila sucht, abschaum


----------



## Kyreen (2. April 2008)

Mein gott ist nicht endlich mal gut?^^



> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...



Wayne? Der Titel bringt dir nichts, aber immerhin hast du ihn, was willst du denn? 
Das alle mit grünem EQ rumgimpen?! Nur damit du deine tollen epics zeigen kannst?
Muss ja wohl, sonst wärs dir ja egal wie andere EQ sind, und hättest Spaß daran die Bosse auszutesten.
Du kannst von dir behaupten auch zu schweren zeiten sowas gemeistert zu haben, reicht dir das nicht?`brauchst du die anerkennung anderer ? Und das in WoW? 
Sicher, vieles ist Geschenkt, aber why not? Eq wird angepasst, damit alle ähnlich starten wenn's auf lvl 80 geht...

Ich verstehe nicht warum man das so schlimm findet...
Ich mache wirklich nur des Spaßes halber PvP und heule ja auch nicht wegen den Overeq Kakbuhns (^^) die mit full rachsüchtig auf 1,7 rumgimpen....

ERfreue dich deines Talentes, sei zufrieden und bilde dir was drauf ein wenn du willst.
Wenn es solche Threats net schon xxx mal geben würde, würde ich ja gar nix gegen sagen ;D


Du musst dich in WoW doch mit niemanden messen oO


----------



## Dunham (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...


 warum spielst du wow? weil du items haben willst um posen zu können oder was?
ich wette du hattest viel spaß bei lady und kael, obwohl ihr gewiped seit. wenn nicht kann ich nicht "verstehen" warum die das spiel spielst


----------



## Kyreen (2. April 2008)

> warum spielst du wow? weil du items haben willst um posen zu können oder was?
> ich wette du hattest viel spaß bei lady und kael, obwohl ihr gewiped seit. wenn nicht kann ich nicht "verstehen" warum die das spiel spielst



Das ist was ich sagen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Antwort: ja , sie wollen nur posen, sonst wärs ihnen ja wayne oder?


----------



## Bloodbone (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schreibs ins offizeille forum
> hier sind keine blizzard mitarbeiter aktiv ;P



genau ist offizielle pls falsches thema für hier


----------



## Loktor (2. April 2008)

Alle items grün?!
super idee. :-)
damit wäre das "n33d 3p!cZzzzz" geleche geschichte.
und ich müsste mich nicht mehr über vollspasten wie dich aufregen. meine fresse, epics sind doch nicht alles. 
(sorry, aber sowas regt mich auf.)


----------



## Kyreen (2. April 2008)

@Loktor

deiner meinung, wollt es nur nicht so sagen...


Wenn alle items grün wären die jetzt lila und leicht zu bekommen sind, dann hieße der threat jetzt:
warum soll ich lila farmen wenn grün genau so gut ist?!

Dann wär das jetzt das heul thema ...
Und die items schlechter machen? nö, geht ja an der sache vorbei, blizz will eq anpassen....


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

und das mit den marken...
für 50 marken brauch ich einige wochen geschenkt is da nix und mehr als 1500 ehre schaff ich nie am tag


5 buchstaben ! RL FTW^^


----------



## Fornix (2. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> ich wette du hattest viel spaß bei lady und kael, obwohl ihr gewiped seit.


Spass hatte er wohl nur bei den Runs, bei denen er auch ein neues lila Item bekommen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (2. April 2008)

WoW ist ein Spiel. Als solches dient es einzig und allein dem Zeitvertreib und soll Spaß machen. Spaß definiert wiederum fast jeder für sich selbst anders. Allerdings sollte jeder die Möglichkeit und das Recht auf Spaß haben. Daß nun eine breitere Masse an Spielern die Chance hat, Spaß und Erfolg in den Raidinstanzen zu haben und auch Zugang zu den höchsten, mindert doch aber wohl kaum den Spielspaß derer, die dort schon lange hingehen und sich eine gewisse Anzahl an Erfolgen hart erarbeitet haben.
Und natürlich kann und darf jeder auf das stolz sein, was er erreicht hat. Aber auch dieses Empfinden wird nicht dadurch reduziert, daß andere das selbe nun auch vollbringen können und das leichter, als man selbst. Wenn man also z.B. BT clear hatte vor Patch 2.4, dann wird das immer eine Leistung bleiben, die viel wert war, auch wenn es nun vermeintlich weniger wert ist. Aber man sollte solche Ziele doch wegen des eigenen Ehrgeizes und aus Spaß anstreben und nicht, um dann vom Rest des Servers auf ewig dafür auf die Schulter geklopft zu werden...

Ich denke, was hier befürchtet wird, ist der Verlust von Respekt, dem einem selbst andere Spieler ob irgendwelcher Fakten entgegenbringen. Für Respekt braucht es aber schon einiges mehr, als den Besitz von seltenem epischen Equip. Respekt muß man sich auf vielfältige Art und Weise verdienen, z.B. in dem man selbst dadurch Vorbild ist, daß man andere mit Respekt behandelt. Das allerdings bringen viele, völlig unabhängig von Fraktion, Klasse, Rasse, Spielerfahrung und Equipment, nicht fertig, was z.B. hier im Forum sehr oft deutlich anhand von Postings erkennbar ist. Ist es respektvoll, einen anderen verbal zu attackieren, nur weil einem dessen Meinung nicht paßt, weil seine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik nicht die besten sind oder weil man selbst einfach nur Spaß daran findet, versteckt hinter der Anonymität, auf anderen herumzuhacken? Ich denke nicht...

Respekt muß man sich verdienen. Für mich hat der schlecht equipte Spieler, der das Maximum aus seinem Char herausholt, immer freundlich und hilfsbereit ist und keine Herausforderung scheut, weit mehr Respekt verdient, als jemand, der zwar einiges erreicht hat, aber bei jeder Gelegenheit rummeckert, alles und jeden schlecht macht und nichts zeigt, was wirklich respektabel ist.
Respekt muß man sich verdienen. Und wenn jemand wirklich gut spielt, dann kommt dieser Respekt von ganz allein, ohne daß man ständig etwas beweisen oder darstellen muß.

Ich spiele effektiv erst seit einem halben Jahr und habe da schon einges geschafft, was ich mir auch schwer erarbeiten mußte. Mich stört es nicht, daß nun das Gleiche viel einfacher zu erreichen ist. Aber ich finde es gut, daß ich die Chance haben werde, MH und BT zu erleben, bevor WotLK herauskommt und diese Instanzen nur noch für Nostalgiker einen retro-Wert haben, so wie heutzutage Onyxia oder MC.

Und da mit dem Addon alles aktuell epische sowieso komplett an Wert verlieren und man mit Level 71 wohl schon wieder komplett grün equipt sein wird, ist das ganze Thema eigentlich sowieso müßig...


----------



## Delhoven (2. April 2008)

Man bekommt Epics für Bosse geschenkt, die man nicht zu sehen bekommen würde wenn die Pre noch da wäre!!

Man bekommt EPIC GEMS! für Kara Runs geschenkt. ("Letzter Arena Vorteil auch für Katz")

Das gesamte Pve wird für Kara ZA und 5er Hero Markensammler runtergenervt. So das auch jeder Nap bald BT /hyal wertige Items haben kann.

World of Casualcraft INC!


Leute spielt Arena, da sind die S2/3 Items wenigstens noch etwas wert! Und bald werden die S3/4 Items auch noch was wert sein, dort geht die Itementwertung nicht sooo schnell.  S1 ist wertlos aber alles darüber noch nicht. 


Der Hersteller muss damit echt aufhören, sonst werden einfach alle durschnitts Gilden sich irgendwann überlegen wo der Sinn ist. Die Hardcore Raider bekommen ihren Firstloot. Die Gimp Gilden bekommen ihren  BT Loot irgendwann auch durch Marken sammeln. ABER der Standart Raider der nun gerade so die ersten Bosse in Hyal BT legt. Der noch die Pre machen musste, der ist sichtlich in den Arsch gekniffen.


----------



## Amenna (2. April 2008)

Dark schrieb:


> @Surfer im Datenhighway
> 
> Das tolle an WoW ist das es sich ständig ändert. Man kann WoW gut mit Diablo 2 vergleichen mit dem Unterschied das bei D2 irgendwann immer ein Ende absehbar war. Selbst nach noch so gravierenden Patches. Das Ende vom Lied bei D2 war das man im Singleplayer Modus mit einem Lvl 87 Druiden alleine nicht mehr durch Akt II Hölle gekommen ist, oder wenn, dann nur sehr schwer.
> 
> ...




danke... du schreibst mir aus der seele! Es gibt nicht nur dauerzocker, sondern auch gelegenheitsspieler die ebenso was erreichen wollen!


----------



## Korgor (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...


Du hast vollkommen recht, deshalb zock ich auch nimmer.
Jeder Depp kann Items, die nahe an BT/Hyjal Equip liegen holen, ohne je einmal die anderen Inz. gesehen zu haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn: Desto mehr Inz., desto besser kann man mit seinem Cha. zocken und beherrscht ihn besser.
Und dann gleich am End Content (wie auch immer man das schreibt) teilnehmen.
Man investiert Zeit ohne Ende (von Kara bis BT...) und dann kommt nichts dabei raus.
Darum zock ich nun nen Game, wo es bis ins lvl "endlos" geht und man sich um Equip etc. keine Sorgen machen muss.
Die Community ist im Gegensatz zu WoW 1000x besser. Auch die GM´s antworten innerhalb von 5min und bannen jeden, der dumme Sprüche macht.


----------



## Lori. (2. April 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch nur die Angst, man könnte gegenüber seinen Mitspielern nur weniger elitär/überlegen da stehen.
> 
> In SWG habe ich 2 Jahre gebraucht bis ich meinen Jedi hatte. Seit dem NGE kann sich jeder den Jedi als Start-Charakter wählen.
> Aber ich habe dann doch keinen Hass auf die neuen Leute, ich habe ich eher Bedauern für Spielern die das nicht erleben konnten wie geil es früher war.



Genau so ist es, NUR das Problem ist das es in WoW nichts zu erleben gibt wärend des TierX farmens. Nachdem  Instanz XY einmal clear ist, ist das abfarmen nurnoch nervig. 
Von daher haben die Casuals-Newbies, die sich nun komplett auf Itemlevel141 durch Badges einkleiden, nur Vorteile und die Hardcore-Raider sind wiedermal die gearschten.
Risen, Nihilum haben ja schon gecutted und die nächsten Gilden werden folgen. Ich habs auch aufgegeben mit Raiden, ist so sinnlos geworden. Ich warte lieber bis kurz vor WotLK, dann führen sie sicher Items auf Sunwell Niveau für Badges ein...


----------



## Kyreen (2. April 2008)

> Der Hersteller muss damit echt aufhören, sonst werden einfach alle durschnitts Gilden sich irgendwann überlegen wo der Sinn ist. Die Hardcore Raider bekommen ihren Firstloot. Die Gimp Gilden bekommen ihren BT Loot irgendwann auch durch Marken sammeln. ABER der Standart Raider der nun gerade so die ersten Bosse in Hyal BT legt. Der noch die Pre machen musste, der ist sichtlich in den Arsch gekniffen.



Warum erwänen nur die Leute, die gegen solche heul threats sind den Spaßfaktor auf den letztendlich ein Spiel basieren und ausgelegt sein sollte?
warum tuen leute mit T6 etc. das nicht? die gönnen den "kleinen" Spielern ihre Ausrüstung nicht, gönnen sie ihnen überhaupt den Dreck unter den Fingernägeln?

In den Arsch gekniffen? warum? lol ne?, du kannst dein eq dann genua so leicht ergänzen wie alle andere, vll gibt es dein keinen Eq unterschied mehr, aber der Skill ist ein wichtiger Faktor den einen dann von den " noobs" unterscheidet...

Mir persönlich ist das doch egal obs bald mit BT vergleichbare items gibt... ich Spiel eh PvP weils mir kein Spaß macht stundenlang, mehrere Tage die Woche in einer Instanz rumzuhocken.

Warum seid ihr so? Seid ihr Neidisch weil ihr nicht gepudert wurdet? Ich kann nicht verstehen warum jemanden das so nervt, das anderen, die weniger erfolgreich bis jetzt waren, unter die arme gegriffen wird....

Klar, ich würde auch  sehr gut aussehen unter den PvPlern, wenn es kein S1 für Ehre geben würde, aber letztenendes ist das doch egal, besiegen tust du sie trotzdem! und wenn nicht, hat man es eh nicht verdient.....

Also kommt mal von eurem "nur ich darf epics haben, weil ich besser bin" tripp runter, der ist lächerlich....



> Von daher haben die Casuals-Newbies, die sich nun komplett auf Itemlevel141 durch Badges einkleiden, nur Vorteile und die Hardcore-Raider sind wiedermal die gearschten.
> Risen, Nihilum haben ja schon gecutted und die nächsten Gilden werden folgen. Ich habs auch aufgegeben mit Raiden, ist so sinnlos geworden. Ich warte lieber bis kurz vor WotLK, dann führen sie sicher Items auf Sunwell Niveau für Badges ein...



Lol das klingt bei dir nach arbeit, nicht nach spielen. warum seid ihr alle so eq geil? .... lasst es doch mal durch den kopf gehen ... " dann muss ich nochmal farmen" oder sowas... das ist doch beknackt oO

warum sind hardcore raider gearscht? weil sie nicht mehr imba aussehen? geiler Grund... sie haben einen Namen, sie haben skill, sie hatten lange Zeit deutlichen EQ Vorsprung, aber jetzt ja erstmal nicht mehr....
Naund? Sind die jetzt schlechter? nein....


----------



## Wolfger (2. April 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Du hast vollkommen recht, deshalb zock ich auch nimmer.
> Jeder Depp kann Items, die nahe an BT/Hyjal Equip liegen holen, ohne je einmal die anderen Inz. gesehen zu haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Riesen-LOL !
Was machst du dann noch hier in der WoW-Community, wenn es in der anderen 1000x besser ist?
Aber mich würde ernsthaft mal interessieren, was für'n Game das ist. Ein Spiel ohne Ziel einfach immer weiter höher besser... sehr seltsam. Das spielen bestimmt nur ne Handvoll, darum können die GMs auch so schnell antworten...


----------



## Illuriana (2. April 2008)

Huhu zusammen,

ich hab hier mal das meiste gelesen und kann irgendwie beide Seiten verstehen:

- die Vielraider, die viel Zeit und Mühe in ihre Items gesteckt haben und sich nun bissel gekniffen vorkommen
- die Gelegenheitsspieler, die sich nun freuen dürfen, Content zu sehen und evtl. auch erfolgreich zu bespielen, den sie vorher nicht hätten sehen können.

Zu den Vielspielern (ich spiele auch viel und raide auch viel): Klar, wir haben viel Zeit und Mühe gebraucht, um Items zu bekommen oder auch einfach mal nen Boss zu sehen und zu legen und Zugangsquests zu erledigen. Nur warum soll ich mich ärgern, wenn bsp.weise nun auch mal Leutz mitkommen können zu Raids, die eher selten spielen und die Zugangsquests nicht hatten? Das bereichert die Gruppe, bereichert im Normalfall meinen Spielabend und DEREN Spielabend auch. Der Neid auf diese Leutz, die ohne großen Stress nun Teilnehmen können, kann ich nicht verstehen und empfinde ihn auch nicht. 
Ich habe einige RL Freunde, die recht neu dabei sind und bis die an die VorQ kämen, findet sich keiner mehr, der mitkommen will. Ich sag nur Stichwort: Pre BC Inis, such da mal ne Gruppe.
Was mich sehr ägert, ist die Aussage hier: Alle Leutz die nun BT/MH Equip haben ohne VorQ sind "Kack Noobs" oder sonstige Flaschen. Das Equip ist in dem Spiel sicherlich nicht unwichtig, wer braucht einen Tank bei Illidan, der 8K HP hat, denk das is klar. 
ABER ich kenne hier die Full Epic Flaschen mit Full T6 mit Illidan Firstkill und sonstwas, die sowas von unfähig sind irgendwas zu richtig zu machen und kenne umgekehrt blau/grün equippte Leutz, die ihre Klasse sowas von im Griff haben nur eben die Chancen nicht hatten an das magische Lila ranzukommen aus welchen Gründen auch immer. 

Zu den Gelegenheitsspielern: Seid froh, dass ihr nun ohne das Theater, dass andere hatten, an Content und auch an Items kommt und genießt das. Ich persönlich freue mich für jeden, der es schafft mit weniger fetten Equip aber durch Einsatz von Gedult und Skill einen High End Raid Content zu bewältigen! Nein, das mein ich so, das ist keine Ironie! Wäre nett, wenn ihr ned ganz vergesst, dass es mal schwerer war sowas zu schaffen, aber es nun schaffbar ist! Diese Umstellungen haben dieser Gruppe einen Vorteil gegeben, den sie durch Zahlen des gleichen Beitrags im Monat eigentlich verdient haben. Denn das Game wird nicht von den paar Leutz bezahlt, die hier alle Wolrd First Kills hatten, denn das waren nur wenige, das Spiel wird von denen finanziert, die eben nicht in den ersten 2 Wochen max Equip haben. Die Leutz, die jeden Tag mal ne Stunde spielen und das über viele Monate ohne evtl. viel zu erreichen, ermöglichen es den Hardcore Gamern ihr Spiel weiterzuspielen. 
Ärgert Euch nicht über Neid und Geflame, das gibts ned weil hier VorQ weggefallen sind, das gabs schon in Uldaman wenn einer ein Item hatte und der andere nicht. Da wurden auch immer die blödesten Arguemte gezogen um den "overpowerten Noob" zu dissen, denn seinem Neid muss man ja Luft machen, statt solange zu arbeiten, bis man selbst das ersehnte Item hat.

So, das von mir. Ich sag es mal so, einen sehr guten Skill und Sachverstand kann weder eine blöde VorQ noch ein lila Hemdchen ersetzen, die Dinge helfen nur weiter im Game.

Nun dürft flamen, scheint ja normal zu sein, wenn jemand ne andere Meinung hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG

Illu


----------



## Lori. (2. April 2008)

So ist es nunmal, die ersten Kills sind ganz nice und das Neu-Entdecker der Encounter, aber was soll man danach machen? Man läuft mit durch Hyjal/BT und hofft auf die Drops für sich selbst. Das ist nun seid Release so und damals bei Kael'thas so etwa 2 Monate lang wipen... das war defintiv kein Spaß. Harte Encounter wo man mehrere IDs dran wiped, sind generell absolut kein Spaß.

Hardcore Raider werden verarscht weil es kann nicht sein, dass ein Kara-Run mehr bringt als ein Hyjal/BT Run. Mit einem Kara-Run hat man ein Epic-Gem sicher bei einem Hyjal/BT Run, wo man 25 andere Leute mit guten Equip und Erfahrung braucht gibts vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen mal ein Item. 

Der Vergleich hinkt einfach, für die BT-Niveau Badge-Rewards brauchst einfach nur Brain-AFK mit durch Karazhan laufen.
Und kommt nun nicht wieder mit "Aber 150 Marken farmen sich nicht so leicht"... wieviel Zeit ich ins Raiden gesteckt hab um an mein T6+Archi-Bogen zu kommen... das ist absolut KEIN VERGLEICH! 

Vor TBC haben die Casuals halt auch nicht geheult, wir Raider hatten halt T2,5/T3 und ihr hattet T1/T2 und alle waren zufrieden, warum muss Blizzard so durchpushen das jeder Vollhonk absolut die besten Epics im Spiel hat? Das ist zu krass, ich hab letztens nen Pala auf 70 gebracht und hatte in einer Woche sogut wie alles in Full-Epic durch PvP-Rewards. Nun müsst ich nurnoch bisschen Badges farmen und ich wäre bald fast auf dem Stand eines T5/T6 Palas und könnte schon locker mit BT/Hyjal mitgehen.

Leute die mehr Zeit ins Spiel stecken sollten auch bessere Items haben, da kann sich niemand beschweren.


----------



## Korgor (2. April 2008)

Wolfger schrieb:


> Riesen-LOL !
> Was machst du dann noch hier in der WoW-Community, wenn es in der anderen 1000x besser ist?
> Aber mich würde ernsthaft mal interessieren, was für'n Game das ist. Ein Spiel ohne Ziel einfach immer weiter höher besser... sehr seltsam. Das spielen bestimmt nur ne Handvoll, darum können die GMs auch so schnell antworten...


Najo, es gibt 4 Deutsche Server mit à 50000 Spielern = 200000 Spieler
Soweit ich weiß gibt es Japanische und Chinesische auch noch, aber da sind es wesentlich mehr Server.

Edit: Englische, Spanische, Italienische, Türkische, Polnische, Französische und Portugiesische Server gibt es auch noch, gerade nachgeschaut.

@Du da unten, der den Namen wissen will, Metin heißts.


----------



## Andicool (2. April 2008)

Hmmm, denk auch mal an die Leute die nicht so oft in Raids gehen können und das maximale aller Gefühle Zul'Aman ist, weil für 25er Raids die Gilde: 

a) zu klein ist
b) zu wenig gute Heiler hat
c) zu wenig Schaden besitzt
d) zu wenig gute Tanks hat

Klar, ich würde auch mal gern in SSC und blablabla gehen aber wenns nicht geht, gehts halt nicht. 
Hab jetzt auch auf Schneiderei umgeskillt um mein Equipt und Damageoutput ein wenig zu pushen.

Also, wenn man da ein paar Items in lila hat freut man sich schon wie ein kleiner Schneekönig.^^

Also plz lass und wenigstens die "Low-Epics"


Soviel dazu.

MfG Andi


----------



## Kyreen (2. April 2008)

> Vor TBC haben die Casuals halt auch nicht geheult, wir Raider hatten halt T2,5/T3 und ihr hattet T1/T2 und alle waren zufrieden, warum muss Blizzard so durchpushen das jeder Vollhonk absolut die besten Epics im Spiel hat? Das ist zu krass, ich hab letztens nen Pala auf 70 gebracht und hatte in einer Woche sogut wie alles in Full-Epic durch PvP-Rewards. Nun müsst ich nurnoch bisschen Badges farmen und ich wäre bald fast auf dem Stand eines T5/T6 Palas.



Das ist ja leider wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damals hat wirklich keiner rumgeflennt....

Oke das Warlock und Shadow ein weniger overpowerd war, war halt so...
und wenn dich ein arbeitsloser PvP Freak im  Kampf mit 3 hits umklatscht, das war auch oke, scheiße, aber oke....

Manchmal wünsche ich mir classic realms mit der alten community ....
und Arena , und mehr wertungen dadrauf.... 
und das man das mit rank 14 anders regelt.... 
und es mehr kleinere instanzen (25 man raids oder sowas) auf 60 geben würde.

Dann wäre wow wieder ... das was es mal war ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toppax (2. April 2008)

Korgor schrieb:


> Najo, es gibt 4 Deutsche Server mit à 50000 Spielern = 200000 Spieler
> Soweit ich weiß gibt es Japanische und Chinesische auch noch, aber da sind es wesentlich mehr Server.



Dann nenn doch mal den Titel des Spiels, damit das hier nicht nur ein leeres Gerede bleibt


----------



## Murkx (2. April 2008)

Die einzige Erfahrung die ich als Noob (ups - war noch nie BT oder Hyal) mit genau diesen Gamern gemacht habe ist, dass sie die Wipe-Ursache in Standard-Inzen sind - WEIL - sie denken mit ihren Über-Equip stellen sie sich vor die Mobs und die fallen einfach um.

Besten Beispiel - muss man einfach mal anbringen: Ein T5/T6-Mage will mitten im Kampf einen Tisch machen. Hab ich noch nie von intelligenten Spielern erlebt. Scheint aber in BT wohl so üblich zu sein.

/meckern off

Mal ganz davon abgesehen glaube ich nicht dass irgendeine Gruppe mal schnell nen Hyal-Boss legt - nur weil man keinen Key braucht. Sinn war lediglich die Spieler zwangszuverpflichten bestimmte Inzen zu besuchen um auch ausreichend gerüstet zu sein.

und wer jetzt einen gerade 70 gewordenen mit Kara/Hyal oder sonst was mitnimmt - selbst schuld !


----------



## Vanessaya (2. April 2008)

Ihr habt echt Probleme... Auch andere Leute tun genug und kommen nicht weiter weil sie vielleicht viel im RL zu tun haben. Nicht jeder kann 7 Tage die Wochen raiden oder sonstiges und nur weil die Pre wegfällt kann noch lange nicht jeder direkt da rein... Immer dieses rum geheule weil irgendwas weggepatched wurde habt ihr alle sonst keine Probleme?


----------



## Jibrilak (2. April 2008)

mimimi

@progamer freut euch doch vielleicht ist unter den noobs ja ein begabter gamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mensch leute immer dieses mimimi lolly und so
wie oft hatten wir das schon allein in diesem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (2. April 2008)

@TE: der titel ist prima, trifft zu und von mir ein /signed...

nur der rest des textes kann man in der pfeife rauchen, sry...

es stimmt einfach nicht, dass den wenig-zockern die epics nachgeschmissen werden - nur schon die kosten für ein teil wird sich ein wenig-zocker (sorry, aber casuals verwende ich nicht mehr, da versteht jeder was anderes darunter) nicht leisten können.

grad die wenig-zocker sind schlecht equippt, werden horror-runs haben in den inis und in kara nur schleppend voran kommen - ist so!

das einzige, was blizzard gemacht hat: sie ERMÖGLICHEN den wenig-zockern epic-teile - aber von einfach kann da nicht die rede sein...

aber eben: ist die gleiche diskussion wie mit den s1/s2-teilen für ehre - das ist ja auch soooo einfach und so schnell gemacht (reden wir jetzt von den hardcore-, oder den wenig-zockern?) hmm...äpfel sollten auch mit äpfeln verglichen werden...ne birne dazwischen verfälscht das bild extrem ;-)

und dann noch das wichtigste: ihr redet von nullen und einsen - von dingen, die es NICHT gibt, von dem ihr nix zu essen kaufen könnt und von dingen, die ihr in ein paar monaten löscht und mit grünen lv. 71 - 80er items austauscht! oder eben nicht...

spielt das spiel und habt spass - wenn ihr keinen spass mehr haben könnt, weil xy das gleiche teil hat wie ihr, dann tut ihr mir leid...

grüsse, kujon


----------



## kescho (2. April 2008)

ja es ist dumm das noobs  gute rüstungen bekommen wofür andere mal längere zeit spieln musten aba naja du kannst eh nichts daran ändern

...hmm aba worum gings in den spiel noch mal hmm achja um SPASS nich ums wetrüsten freu dich doch das alle gleichberechtigt werden so bekommt man rüstungs technisch mal gute gegener in der arena


----------



## Lori. (2. April 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ja es ist dumm das noobs  gute rüstungen bekommen wofür andere mal längere zeit spieln musten aba naja du kannst eh nichts daran ändern
> 
> ...hmm aba worum gings in den spiel noch mal hmm achja um SPASS nich ums wetrüsten freu dich doch das alle gleichberechtigt werden so bekommt man rüstungs technisch mal gute gegener in der arena



Arena. HAHAHA! Genau du bist so einer der die Epics nicht verdient hat, du bist zu dumm deinen Namen in 'n Schnee zu pissen. Lass mich raten. Strength-Hunter?!


----------



## Artras (2. April 2008)

Mein Gott ihr tut gerade so, als ob nun da keine Prequests mehr nötig sind alle da reinspazieren und zack Illidan umnieten o.O

WoW ist nun mal ein Game in dem es um Items geht. Blizzard sieht halt zu, wie man die Leute bei der Stange halten kann. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Hauptsache zahlende Kundschaft.

Wenn's euch so anpisst dann hört doch einfach auf zu zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (2. April 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ja es ist dumm das noobs  gute rüstungen bekommen wofür andere mal längere zeit spieln musten aba naja du kannst eh nichts daran ändern
> 
> ...hmm aba worum gings in den spiel noch mal hmm achja um SPASS nich ums wetrüsten freu dich doch das alle gleichberechtigt werden so bekommt man rüstungs technisch mal gute gegener in der arena



spielen "mussten"?

oh je, hoffe, dass der keller wenigstens trocken ist und du einmal im tag ne stunde an die frische luft darfst ;-)

bin nicht sicher, ob du verstanden und gelesen hast, was du schrobst (höhö - DÄ)


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. April 2008)

@ Necrolord: du meintest am anfang das hier?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LCayacFcCX4

Danke fürs ansehen


----------



## Yagilius (2. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> schreibs ins offizeille forum
> hier sind keine blizzard mitarbeiter aktiv ;P




Dachte Du bist ein Blizzard Mitarbeiter *verwirrung*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weil Du eiskalt und fies bist, naja man kann sich halt auch mal Irren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (2. April 2008)

> So ist es nunmal, die ersten Kills sind ganz nice und das Neu-Entdecker der Encounter, aber was soll man danach machen? Man läuft mit durch Hyjal/BT und hofft auf die Drops für sich selbst. Das ist nun seid Release so und damals bei Kael'thas so etwa 2 Monate lang wipen... das war defintiv kein Spaß. Harte Encounter wo man mehrere IDs dran wiped, sind generell absolut kein Spaß.



Dann lass es...



> Hardcore Raider werden verarscht weil es kann nicht sein, dass ein Kara-Run mehr bringt als ein Hyjal/BT Run. Mit einem Kara-Run hat man ein Epic-Gem sicher bei einem Hyjal/BT Run, wo man 25 andere Leute mit guten Equip und Erfahrung braucht gibts vielleicht alle 2-3 Wochen mal ein Item.



Hardcore Raider stellen 5% der zahlenden Gemeinde dar und haben daher tunlichst ihre Klappe zu halten, wenns um Privilegien für ihre "Arbeit" geht- sie bezahlen nämlich nicht die anfallenden Kosten, sondern wir "Noobs".



> Der Vergleich hinkt einfach, für die BT-Niveau Badge-Rewards brauchst einfach nur Brain-AFK mit durch Karazhan laufen.
> Und kommt nun nicht wieder mit "Aber 150 Marken farmen sich nicht so leicht"... wieviel Zeit ich ins Raiden gesteckt hab um an mein T6+Archi-Bogen zu kommen... das ist absolut KEIN VERGLEICH!



Das Thema wurde bereits abgehandelt. Für einen Casual Spieler sind 150 Marken nach wie vor ein grosser Aufwand. Wenn du schon vergleichst, dann mit den entsprechenden Massen. Wer Raiden kann hat nachvollziebarerweise mehr Zeit zur verfügung.



> Vor TBC haben die Casuals halt auch nicht geheult, wir Raider hatten halt T2,5/T3 und ihr hattet T1/T2 und alle waren zufrieden, warum muss Blizzard so durchpushen das jeder Vollhonk absolut die besten Epics im Spiel hat? Das ist zu krass, ich hab letztens nen Pala auf 70 gebracht und hatte in einer Woche sogut wie alles in Full-Epic durch PvP-Rewards. Nun müsst ich nurnoch bisschen Badges farmen und ich wäre bald fast auf dem Stand eines T5/T6 Palas und könnte schon locker mit BT/Hyjal mitgehen.



Die Casuals "heulen" rum, weil es Epicgeile Neider wie dich gibt, die ihrerseits jedes Teil schlecht machen und grundsätzlich jeden als Idioten hinstellen, weil er sich für Rüstungsteile entschieden hat, an die er auch ohne Raiden rankommt. In einer Woche Fullepic mitm Pala...Junge...get a life.



> Leute die mehr Zeit ins Spiel stecken sollten auch bessere Items haben, da kann sich niemand beschweren.



Worum gehts dir eigentlich genau? Bitte verargumentiere mal sachlich, warum jemand, der in ein Spiel mehr Zeit investiert als andere bessere Items haben sollte...






> Arena. HAHAHA! Genau du bist so einer der die Epics nicht verdient hat, du bist zu dumm deinen Namen in 'n Schnee zu pissen. Lass mich raten. Strength-Hunter?!



Genau- wozu sachlich Argumentieren, wenn man gleich ins Blaue beleidigen kann, ist ja auch massiv bequemer. Wer definiert, wer Epics verdient hat? Da bin ich mal gespannt.

Lieber zu dumm sein um den Namen in den Schnee zu pissen, als solchen Bullshit wie du von sich zu geben. Eigentlich werwunderlich, wer die letzten Seiten des Threads gelesen hatt, dürfte gerallt haben, wie der Tenor in der Community aussieht.


----------



## deHaar (2. April 2008)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich es für geradezu genial halte, wie Blizzard es schafft die Aggro von "Progamern" von Patch zu Addon und wieder zurück zu halten! Da fragt man sich doch, ob nicht tatsächlich "nerV" statt "nerf" gemeint war in einigen Beiträgen vorher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !  
Extrem viele dieser Epischen Spezialisten beschweren sich laufend, zocken aber munter weiter und werfen Blizzard die Euros und Dollars in den Hals wie umgekehrt das Gold mit DailyQuests! 
Die Abschaffung der PQs ist doch einfach nur fair, ich hätte gerne mehr Zeit gehabt um bis in den BT zu kommen, mit Prequest... 
Leider war das nicht möglich, zuviele Debuffs wie "Freundin", "Bildung", "Arbeit" etc. 
Spass machen soll ein SPIEL aber dann doch noch, wer den Spass verliert nur weil andere besser/schneller sind oder er sich der Würdigung seiner Leistungen durch Nerfs beraubt fühlt, der ist einfach nur zu bemitleiden. 
Wahrscheinlich hat jeder mal mindestens einen ganzen (Sonn)Tag WoW gezockt. Die einen haben es von da an dauerhaft durchgezogen und sind nun "Progamer" mit epischsten Ausrüstungen — ich verleihe ihnen hiermit den Titel "Hand von Bliz'Zard", manche würden ihnen den Titel "Hartz von Bliz'Zard" verleihen — die anderen spielen so oft sie wollen ohne Profilierungssucht! Jeder mache doch einfach so, wie er es für richtig hält, es sei denn er hielte es für richtig andere damit einzuschränken oder beleidigen. 
Grüße alle entspannten Druiden, Magier, Priester, Jäger, Schurken, Schamanen, Krieger, Hexenmeister und Paladine, Bunt ist besser als eintönig (lila)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunita (2. April 2008)

Noch schnell meinen semf dazu meine meinung habe ich ja schon auf seite 2 gegeit:

das thema heißt ja macht doch alle items grün....

1. Dein Post nix mit thema zu tun und ich sehe das eh als flame post !
2. Wenn man alles grün macht wilst du dann deine items lila anmalen das sie epic sind @TE ???

nur ma so am rande...

ps...die beiträge sind teilweise belustigend...

nya viel spaß noch...

achja merkt euch mal flamen nützt nix blizzard lies das nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG

Edit:

Achja zum thema viel zeit investieren = besseres item is doch klar...

em wen du zb. Arena oder pvp machst investierst du auch mehr zeit ^^hmm


----------



## Long_Wolf (2. April 2008)

Kal schrieb:


> Worum gehts dir eigentlich genau? Bitte verargumentiere mal sachlich, warum jemand, der in ein Spiel mehr Zeit investiert als andere bessere Items haben sollte...



Das ging zwar nich an mich aber sorry, da muss ich einhaken.

MMO´s basieren auf der Tatsache das man viel Zeit investieren muss um Ziele zu erreichen. 
Wer 70 werden will, und nicht schon auswendig weiss wie man das am besten anstellt, der wird ne Weile brauchen bis er 70 ist, und so sollte das auch sein. Ebenso sollte das "beste" EQ schwer zu bekommen sein, damit es eben nicht jeder hat und es "wertvoll" ist.  Einigen fällt es ja schon schwer die 5K + das Gold für ein Epic-Flugmount aufzutreiben...

Ich schweife ab, es gibt in jedem MMO immer "Belohnungen"  für Vielspieler, bei WoW sind das zum Beispiel Epische Ausrüstung,  ein Flugmount für knapp 2k Gold (noch dazu nur mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf zu kaufen) seltene Haustiere ( die dann im AH auch für 1k Gold verkauft werden)
etc etc

Nicht jedem sind diese "Belohnungen" etwas wert, aber manchereiner investiert nun Mal 4 Abende die Woche zum raiden um unbedingt diese Instanz zu clearen und vielleicht ein Item zu erhaschen. Wenn dann neue Items herauskommen die man auch nur mit erheblichem Aufwand erhalten kann wird niemand der sich vorher bemüht hat irgendetwas sagen, die guten Gilden werden auch die T8/9/10 Instanzen stürmen sobald sie rauskomemn, und wieder raiden... 

Aber wenn Items von vergleichbarer oder höherer Qualität herausgebracht werden die sich jeder holen kann der es schafft gleichzeitig Kaugummi zu kauen und geradaus zu laufen...dann ist das enttäuschend, nicht weil man anderen die Items nicht gönnt, sondern selber viel zeit und Mühe investiert hat um etwas zu erreichen. Man fühlt sich dann wie der mittlerweile 20jährige der sich als er noch 2-3 Jahre jünger war abgerackert hat um das Geld für Führerschein und erstes Auto zusammenzubekommen der zusehen muss wie sein frisch 18 Jahre junges Geschwisterlein nun von den Eltern den "Lappen" bezahlt bekommt und der Papis altes Auto fahren darf.


----------



## Mofriese (2. April 2008)

cry me a river


----------



## Schlagetot (2. April 2008)

Die leute die nicht von anfang an raiden gehen zahlen genau wie unser ach so geiler TE für den Content. Also sollte er ihnen auch zugänglich gemacht werden. Wer von anfang an dabei war darf sich immer noch damit rühmen einer der ersten gewesen zu sein.
Und nochmal grundsätzlich: Items sind dazu da mehr content sehen zu können und diesen zu spielen. Sie sind nicht dazu da sich damit einen runterzuholen weil man ach wie geil ist. Das spielen an und für sich sollte Spaß machen, was der rest der Welt drumherum macht ist mir persönlich immer ziemlich egal...
nd ja ich sage das als jemand der raidet und es trotzdem den anderen gönnt.


----------



## Damatar (2. April 2008)

Mann alter wenns angeben wills dan holl dir nen Ferari, und Mecker net rum weil die in einem GAME!!!! normalsterblichen zugang zu epics verschaft haben, wäre das kein morpg und du würdest nach 2 jahren immernoch nix gesehen haben von dem game würds ine ecke schmeissen und et nich mehr zocken, und nu komm mir net mit styl  das das können voraussetzt....was den du nenst 24 studen am tag wow  sitzen können???? lol und was machste neben bei?  Fett werden, und keine freunde haben, und nach 3 jahren finden se dich tot am rechner aufgrund des gestangs weils keinen mher kennst Gees...


----------



## N - Nazjatar (2. April 2008)

Eigentlich finde ich es gut das Blizzard die "großen Instanzen" für nicht so aktive oder nicht so "gute" Spieler zugänglich macht. Allerdings ist es schade das man nun gar nichts mehr können muss um BT etc. zu betreten, bei Karazhan ist es in Ordnung ohne Pre reinzukommen, aber man sollte dennoch eine Pre für BT und Hyjal lassen. 



> Eigentlich finde ich es gut das Blizzard die "großen Instanzen" für nicht so aktive oder nicht so "gute" Spieler zugänglich macht.



- Zitier ich mich halt selber: Ich finde das das später stattfinden sollte, gute und fleißige Spieler sollten schon einen Vorteil gegenübern denen haben die es nicht sind, deshalb sollte dieser "Tag der offenen Tür für BT" später stattfinden, wenn es andere Herausforderungen gibt für die man wieder Pres braucht und Sonnenbrunnenplateau als einzige alternative reicht da meiner Meinung nach nicht. 

N - N


----------



## Hubautz (2. April 2008)

N schrieb:


> - Zitier ich mich halt selber: Ich finde das das später stattfinden sollte, gute und fleißige Spieler sollten schon einen Vorteil gegenübern denen haben die es nicht sind...



Was heisst denn gut? Irgendwo eine Taktik nachlesen und dann so lange nachmachen bis es klappt?
Das hat mit „gut“ nicht viel zu tun. 
Ich glaube einige sollten sich mal darüber klar werden, dass WoW kein Leistungssport ist, es ist de facto nicht einmal besonders anspruchsvoll. Auch dann nicht, wenn man Endcontent spielt.


----------



## Long_Wolf (2. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Was heisst denn gut? Irgendwo eine Taktik nachlesen und dann so lange nachmachen bis es klappt?
> Das hat mit „gut“ nicht viel zu tun.
> Ich glaube einige sollten sich mal darüber klar werden, dass WoW kein Leistungssport ist, es ist de facto nicht einmal besonders anspruchsvoll. Auch dann nicht, wenn man Endcontent spielt.




Wenn es für dich nicht anspruchsvoll ist 25 Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen und mit denen gemeinsam organisiert einen Abend zu verbringen dann solltest du unbedingt Raidleiter werden...

Die Raids möcht ich dann gerne als Zuschauer erleben, da WoW je nicht anspruchsvoll ist im Endcontent...


----------



## N - Nazjatar (2. April 2008)

> Was heisst denn gut? Irgendwo eine Taktik nachlesen und dann so lange nachmachen bis es klappt?
> Das hat mit „gut“ nicht viel zu tun.
> Ich glaube einige sollten sich mal darüber klar werden, dass WoW kein Leistungssport ist, es ist de facto nicht einmal besonders anspruchsvoll. Auch dann nicht, wenn man Endcontent spielt.



Ist es doch, und nicht nur das planen des Raids, Spieler die kein gutes Equip haben dafür aber Skill haben gute Chancen eine besser equipten zu schlagen. 

Da sag ich nur:

Skill > Equip

N - N


----------



## meckermize (2. April 2008)

Eigtl ist es schon Schade das jetzt jeder reinkommt ohne Pres usw, ABER...
Mal im ernst jemand der in "Grün"  rumrennt wird Hyjal bzw. BT niemals erfolg haben, also von daher sollte man schon ein bissl was vorweisen können.
Zudem gehste ja für Tempel oder so bestimmt nicht in suche nach grp oder so ^^
Hast also deine festen Leute von denen du weißt was die können und was nicht...also wo liegt das probl.
Einfach die andern "Noobs" wie du sagst links liegen lassen.


----------



## ReWahn (2. April 2008)

Gibt es nicht auch genug Content den man ohne raids sehen kann? muss es denn jedem noch so schlechten noob recht gemacht werden? ja, weil ~60% der spieler noobs sin. und weil für blizz nicht das spielerische können zählt sonern das geld. un da noobs genau so gutes geld da lassen, ist es blizz leider vollkommen egal, dass die leute, die den endgame content wirklich gemeistert haben (bzw dazu in der lage sind) auf der strecke bleiben. wenn es statt 3 (jetzt 3,5) stufen von raids mehr (7 oer so) gäbe, wär das was aneres, wenn die ersten 3 allen zugänglich gemacht werden, aber so? ie emisten inzen sowieso schon ohne pre, jetzt auch noch bossport in ssc undd tk, pre für t6 inis fällt weg, als entschädigung für die harcorezocker gibts ne neue 25er... bei der man darauf warten muss, dass er rest vom server x mal die daylies amcht, wenn man sie weiterzocken will -.-
wenn diese entwicklung so weitergeht haben wir es irgendwann auch nicht mehr mit 25ern sondern nur noch mit 20ern zu tun... dann irgenwann nur noch 10er, die fallen iwann auch ganz weg oder sindd so einfach ass jede randomgrp durchkommt... aber die weglaufenden hardcoregamer stören bizz nicht, weil für jeden von ihnen 2 neue gamer nachkommen... und solange fürs geld gesorgt ist gehts blizz gut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (2. April 2008)

AT TEA : Das is der Grund warum Nihilum aufgehört hat.


----------



## turageo (2. April 2008)

Yunita schrieb:


> und mal nebenbei , hört auf Kinder bzw. Teenager solte man sagen als Noobs abzustempeln. Ich denke mancher Teenager kann besser Spielen als ihr ! und ich denke ein Teenager mit zb. t5 hat mehr geleistet als ein erwachsener. Warum ? Teenager haben noch Schule , viele ein größeres RL (partys ect.) als erwachsene und noch den ganzen anderen druck. Ihr Erwachsnene Könnt Spielen wan ihr Bock habt , ein teenager muss auf seine Zeit(en) acht.



Uuuh... im Großen und Ganzen geb ich Dir ja Recht mit vielem in Deinem Comment außer dem oben zitierten. Warum? So... zuerst einmal mich als Beispiel (wenn man mich mit fast 25 als Bespiel für "Erwachsenen" nehmen will): ich geh jeden Tag zwischen 8 und etwas über 10 Stunden arbeiten, ich hab ne Freundin mit der ich meine Zeit verbringe, ebenso wie Freunde um die ich mich auch mal kümmern muss, diverse "Partys etc." wie Du es nennst auch nicht ausgeschlossen. Und wenn wir schon vom Druck reden: glaubst Du Erwachsene haben keinen Druck? Junge, ich bin mal gespannt auf Deinen Gesichtsausdruck wenn Du mal erwachsen wirst und feststellst, dass der Druck meistens eher größer wird als kleiner je älter man wird (Alter = Lebens- und Berufserfahrung u. Reife = mehr Verantwortung = mehr Druck - verstanden?).

Auch Erwachsene müssen Ihre Zeit managen und ich persönlich denke wir haben noch einige mehr Sachen am Hut als ihr Schüler (kein Vorwurf und keine Beleidigung - ist einfach so)... Beispiele? Kinder, Familie im allgemeinen, Beruf (Nacht-/Spätschicht, Wochenendarbeit, Bereitschaftsdienst, lange Arbeitszeiten), Haushalt (frag mal Deine Eltern),... bei uns geht auch einiges an Zeit hopps und zwar wahrscheinlich einiges mehr als Schüler in Schule, bei Freunden, mit Lernen und Partys zusammengerechnet in der Woche verbraten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Satz den mir meine Mum vor Jahren mal gesagt hat: "Freu Dich so lange Du noch in der Schule bist." Konnt ich auch nicht nachvollziehen bevor ich um einiges älter war, nen Job hatte und im Allgemeinen sich mein ganzes RL mal um 180° gedreht hat. Wird bei Dir auch noch ne Erleuchtung kommen... das garantier ich Dir... ;-)

So genug off topic für heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (2. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich kann mich noch an zahlreiche wipes bei der lady und kael erinnern... als belohnung dafür gabs 3 einfache bosse in bt sowie hyal...jetzt kann sich jeder hyal/bt items abstauben ohne jemals richtige bosse gelegt zu haben...


KLar.....es ist ja net so als ob die Equip bräuchten^^ Die springen direkt vom Prinzen zu Illidan^^


----------



## Tahult (2. April 2008)

E-P-I-C...EPIC!!!


----------



## N - Nazjatar (2. April 2008)

> AT TEA : Das is der Grund warum Nihilum aufgehört hat.



- Das war ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Foi (2. April 2008)

Schade anfangs hab ich das echt ernst genommen,
aber alles zu dem Thema ist schon gesagt worden und wenn es noch 100 mal durchgekaut wird nimmt es keiner mehr ernst...
Mehrere Aussagen stören mich im moment die die "Pr0 gam3r" von sich geben:

-Cheaterklamotten (auch PvP)
1. Sind für's PvP gedacht werden dort auch am meisten benutzt!
2. Es sind selten mal ein paar teile nützlich fürs PvE!
3. Ihr müsst ja keinen mitnehmen der ein stück PvP equip trägt! Wundert euch dann aber nicht wenn euch keiner mehr mitnimmt!

-Noobequip (BT-Niveau Heroic-Badges-items)
1. 620 Heroic Badges sammeln für nichtmal ein Vollständiges set ist ja so viel besser als BT oder MH zu gehen
2. wenn es so einfach ist diese Items zu kriegen kann das jeder von euch *Imba-afk-Illidan-killern* locker nebenbei machen...
3. Find ich persönlich die items garnicht soooo... gut die es für marken gibt sind eher so'n Lückenfüller

-Haut aus unser'm Black-Temple ab!!!11einseinself
1. Habt ihr den Black Temple lange vor uns gesehen das ist eure Belohnung 
2. Ihr habt Keal'Thas und Lady Vashj besiegt dazu gratulation aber nirgendwo stand geschrieben: "Diese beiden zu töten zeigt eure imbaness und ihr dürft nun den heiligen Mount Hyal betreten, niemand wird das nach euch wieder tun können!"
3. Irgendwie seh ich noch garnicht die tausenden von Heroic/PvP equipten die in den BT rennen und dort Illidan weghaun es sind nur die gilden die sowieso vor Keal'thas und Vashj stehen und dadurch ein bischen an Tempo für's raiden gewinnen

So das war bloß meine meinung,
Leute ihr solltet euch echt sorgen machen wenn ihr euch für besser haltet wenn euer virtueller Charakter aus mehr Lila-Pixeln besteht als der eines anderen Spielers!

MfG Foi


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Vor TBC haben die Casuals halt auch nicht geheult, wir Raider hatten halt T2,5/T3 und ihr hattet T1/T2 und alle waren zufrieden, warum muss Blizzard so durchpushen das jeder Vollhonk absolut die besten Epics im Spiel hat? Das ist zu krass, ich hab letztens nen Pala auf 70 gebracht und hatte in einer Woche sogut wie alles in Full-Epic durch PvP-Rewards. Nun müsst ich nurnoch bisschen Badges farmen und ich wäre bald fast auf dem Stand eines T5/T6 Palas und könnte schon locker mit BT/Hyjal mitgehen.
> 
> Leute die mehr Zeit ins Spiel stecken sollten auch bessere Items haben, da kann sich niemand beschweren.



wer heult den rum das er kein t5/6 hat? kenn ich niemand...

um full epic zu sein muss man trotzdem noch sehr viel spielen und nur weil epics leichter zu kriegen sind seh ich trotzdem keine kn´s rumlaufen die t5/6 haben. ich kenn keine noobs mit full epic! hab ich auch noch nie gesehn
ausser ebay chars^^

leute die sich nicht gut auskennen und als noobs bezeichnet werden sind doch nur schlecht weil sie net so viel spielen. jmd der 3h am tag wow zockt sammelt genug spielerfahrung und besser zu werden und bis 70 ist es ein verdammt langer weg bis dahin sollte man schon genug spielerfahrung haben um kein noob zu sein

und lol wenige wochen für t6/t5 das schaffen nur leute die mehr als 8h am tag zocken schätz ich ma
sowas ist für gelegenheitsspieler(leute mit rl) meiner meinung nach nicht möglich 

und wenn ich n noob mit gleichgutem/besseren eq treffe geht mir das am arsch vorbei man geht doch net raiden nur damit man maga epix hat und rumposen kann sondern weil man *spaß am raiden hat*
und wenn ich im pvp soein treff der seine klasse net gut beherrscht dann is der kanonenfutter trotz eq

und @ Shurycain :
soweit ich weiß is das nur n aprilscherz gewesen
die hören sicher net auf weil andere leichter an ähnliche items kommen is doch schwachsinn das beeinträchtig doch net deren spielspaß


----------



## Lorhinger (2. April 2008)

wie kann man nur so arrogant sein??

es ist und bleibt nur Pixelmischmasch, wer sich darauf schon etwas einbildet, bei dem möchte ich mal sehen, wie es bei ihm abgeht, wenn er dann auch einmal im RL Erfolg hat (was ich allerdings bezweifele)


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Es geht ja den Leuten nicht darum mit ihren "Ultra-Imba-Pwnd-R0x00r-Items" zu posen sondern das sie sich ganz einfach VERARSCHT fühlen....
SIE, die so viel Zeit,Gold usw. darein gesteckt haben wo sie VOR DEM PATCH waren, werden einfach ALLE von Blizz verarscht dadurch das man jetzt für ein minimum an "Arbeit" von dem was man vor dem Patch gebraucht hat rein kann......

Aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft alles auf EINEN Satz hinaus:



BLIZZARD MACHT DAS SPIEL KAPUTT !!!


    ..... schade aber Wahr!!! 

Ich habe selbst Spaß am Raiden ich habe selbst einen T6 Char und kann mein RL trotzdem perfekt managen...
Spiele in der Woche ca. 15 Stunden max. denke das jeder 2 Stunden pro Tag Zeit haben sollte sonst ist er/sie zu sehr auf seinen Job fixiert.....

So long  
           Und3r


----------



## Butchero (2. April 2008)

Cry little baby, cry (:

Da melden sich wieder die 24h zocker zu wort.


----------



## NightCreat (2. April 2008)

haha ich lach mich schlapp <.< seit dem patch hat blizz mal stark an void rumgebastelt und den viel stärker gemacht als vorher und jeder der eben bt und mh gehen will bitte sehr ich will auf jedenfall ssc raiden bevor ich mh gehen will^^ epix gibts wie gesagt immer mehr habe damit auch kein problem dann kommen wenigstens alle weiter beim raiden


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Butchero schrieb:


> Cry little baby, cry (:
> 
> Da melden sich wieder die 24h zocker zu wort.



Das sagt jmd der noch nichtmal 60 ist....... und somit KEINE Ahnung haben kann vom "richtigen" raiden!


----------



## Butchero (2. April 2008)

Mich regt das rumgewhine echt auf...

Mag schon sein das WoW sehr zeitintensiv ist , ABER ich bezahle den selben Preis wie ihr und möchte auch gerne den End-Content sehen und dafür nicht jeden Tag zocken müssen^^

"IMBA ROXXOR PWNER EPIC ITEMS" sind nur mittel zum zweck , ich möchte nur jeden Boss miterlebt haben und mich wie ein Teil der Geschichte fühlen ;P



@ Underworldin
Davon abgesehen das ich schon nen 70er hab und mein Twink auf 64 ist hast du schon recht das ich nicht viel raide.
Weil ich leider nicht die Zeit dazu habe und deshalb ich es gut finde das ich z.b. keine Pre-Quests brauche um Bt zu raiden =)
Aber Kara , Gruul und ZA zum Teil haben wir auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also keine Voreiligen schlüsse ziehen bitte danke.


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Es lebt auch JEDER Mensch und das ist dem Leben egal manche bringens weit manche nicht u know ?
Life is unfair.....


----------



## Scred (2. April 2008)

finds auch miss,aber wie Dark Guardian schon gesagt hat das ist ein spiel auch wenns rl wär wärs auch gerecht oder beschwerste dich auch wenn familen steuerermäßigung bekomm?


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

1. Nein sicher nicht da ich slebst eine habe xD
2. Who cares?


----------



## Polysic (2. April 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> mimimimi
> 
> ich kann nicht mehr posen mit meinen epics weil andere sie jetzt auch haben....
> 
> ...


/signed


----------



## ReWahn (2. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> Es geht ja den Leuten nicht darum mit ihren "Ultra-Imba-Pwnd-R0x00r-Items" zu posen sondern das sie sich ganz einfach VERARSCHT fühlen....
> SIE, die so viel Zeit,Gold usw. darein gesteckt haben wo sie VOR DEM PATCH waren, werden einfach ALLE von Blizz verarscht dadurch das man jetzt für ein minimum an "Arbeit" von dem was man vor dem Patch gebraucht hat rein kann......
> 
> Aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft alles auf EINEN Satz hinaus:
> ...



/signed
sagt eigentlich alles aus



Butchero schrieb:


> Mich regt das rumgewhine echt auf...
> 
> Mag schon sein das WoW sehr zeitintensiv ist , ABER ich bezahle den selben Preis wie ihr und möchte auch gerne den End-Content sehen und dafür nicht jeden Tag zocken müssen^^
> 
> ...



keiner hindert dich aran, den content zu sehen. investier 3 oder 4 abende in der woche ins spiel, das reicht. so kommste mit entsprechender gilde und entsprechendem skill auch irgendwann nach mh / bt. aber dazu hat man natürlich keine zeit weil man ja jeden abend die woche seinem rl nachgehen muss... und trotzdem will man in wow bei den grossen mit dabei sein... 
-.-


----------



## Ànubis2 (2. April 2008)

> Es lebt auch JEDER Mensch und das ist dem Leben egal manche bringens weit manche nicht u know ?
> Life is unfair.....





Scred schrieb:


> finds auch miss,aber wie Dark Guardian schon gesagt hat das ist ein spiel auch wenns rl wär wärs auch gerecht oder beschwerste dich auch wenn familen steuerermäßigung bekomm?




Zu geil wie ihr das auf das reale Leben bezieht xD


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Du bist dir schon iom klaren das Blizz eine reele Firma ist und somit ein Teil des "echten" Lebens?


----------



## Butchero (2. April 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> keiner hindert dich aran, den content zu sehen. investier 3 oder 4 abende in der woche ins spiel, das reicht. so kommste mit entsprechender gilde und entsprechendem skill auch irgendwann nach mh / bt. aber dazu hat man natürlich keine zeit weil man ja jeden abend die woche seinem rl nachgehen muss... und trotzdem will man in wow bei den grossen mit dabei sein...
> -.-


Natürlich setze ich mich manchmal vorm Pc und zock paar Stunden , aber ich denke 2 Stunden für bt reicht 
nicht aus.
Und selbst wenn dann 3-4 mal in der Woche ist das nicht drinn , aber durch das abschaffen der pre etc. kann ich 
das locker angehen und werde es auch irgendwann mal schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetQotsa (2. April 2008)

Spielt was anders, bringt euch um oder macht sonst was -.-"

Jeden Tag kommt mindestens ein neuer Flamethread in dem jmd rumheult, WoW wird mehr auf casualspieler zugeschnitten?
Ihr habt kein Spaß mehr an WoW?
Ihr fühlt euch unfair behandelt?
Und dafür zahlt ihr Geld?

Hört doch einfach auf,wenn's euch nicht passt 
So schlecht kann das Spiel scheinbar nicht sein, wenn ihr jeden Moant 13€ zahlt.
Ecuh zwingt ja niemand wie die blöden, was einige hier wohl sind, durch die Instanzen zu hetzen, man sieht den Endcontent offensichtlich auch mit 2h spielen pro Tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder findet ihr euch damit ab, oder ihr lasst es. Regt euch doch einfach nicht drüber auf, spielt was anderes oder lasst den Rechner einfach mal nen Tag aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuviel Aufregung schadet außerdem dem Kreislauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hordecore (2. April 2008)

durch die farben sieht man auf einen blick die equipstufe. is doch gut


----------



## Ànubis2 (2. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> Du bist dir schon iom klaren das Blizz eine reele Firma ist und somit ein Teil des "echten" Lebens?



Achja und was hat dein Leben mit Blizz zu tun ausser das du ihr Spiel spielst?


----------



## Marv-in (2. April 2008)

Hm...zahlen nur highend raider 15€ im monat?
NEIN!  Haben nicht alle einen ausblick auf die highend inztanzen verdient?
Vorallem....ein PAAR Marken.....wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil und so!
+100 Marken für EIN Teil.
Naja solche Leute wie dich (TE) Ignoriere ich eigentlich im Regelfall...sowas muss ich mir nicht geben...einfach nachdenekn bevor man rumwhint...geh weiter raiden und lass des Sinnlose geflame....! Scheißnap
MfG Mirxe


----------



## hordecore (2. April 2008)

ganz ehrlich? ich finds sehr gut, was blizz gemacht hat, warte sehnsüchtig auf die neuen markenhändler. will als casual auch mal den ganzen content sehn. ich versteh die hardcore spieler schon, aber vll zocken die dadurch netmehr den ganzen Tag, kann denen auch nur gut tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Butchero schrieb:


> Natürlich setze ich mich manchmal vorm Pc und zock paar Stunden , aber ich denke 2 Stunden für bt reicht
> nicht aus.
> Und selbst wenn dann 3-4 mal in der Woche ist das nicht drinn , aber durch das abschaffen der pre etc. kann ich
> das locker angehen und werde es auch irgendwann mal schaffen
> ...


tja dann haste es wohl unterschätzt ich raide 3 ma inder woche je 5 Stunden und ich habe t6 also.....


----------



## Polysic (2. April 2008)

Activision Blizzard ist eine Firma, die Geld an dem Spiel verdient. 

"Anfänger" & Co. können auch high end content spielen = Kunden bleiben ans spiel gebunden und motiviert. (kein Bsp ausm rL: du kaufst dir ein konsolenspiel kannst aber nicht den letzten endgegner besiegen, weil du dafür mind. 20 stunden die woche spielen musst weil du sonst wipest. diese zeit passt aber garnich in deinen zeitplan usw. also lässt du das spiel und spielst es nicht mehr. bei einem normalen spiel wäre das egal, gekauft ist gekauft, aber blizz verdient an dir immer mehr je länger du spielst.

Durch die sogenannten Casuals verdient Blizz mehr als an den Pro's.  Aus diesem standpunkt gesehen ist blizzard nicht dumm. und ob nun 10 pro's quitten juckt blizz nich sonderlich weil dafür 20 neue casuals dazu kommen. 


it's all about the money baby..


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Polysic schrieb:


> it's all about the money baby..


das das Problem aber sagte ich ja bereits .....  

BlIZZARD MACHT DAS SPIEL KAPUTT....


----------



## Huti da real (2. April 2008)

/sign @ Kal Jerico

Ich bin selber erst 20 Jahre jung und mache meine Ausbildung aber der Kommenat das Erwachsene mehr Zeit zum zocken haben sollen als Schülern die bis 14 uhr in der Schule sind is ja total stuss....!!! 
"Erwachsene" arbeiten meistens bis 17uhr essen dann und müssen noch andere sachne erledigen und haben dann vielleicht 1-2 Std zum zocken!!! Der Schüler kommt um 14 uhr nach Hause macht 1 std Hausaufgaben (FALLS er sie überhaupt macht) und zockt dann den ganzen tag! Also bitte..wie alt bist du..16?


----------



## MadSquare (2. April 2008)

hast recht. WoW ist ein Witz - das game ist darauf ausgebaut für viel zeit (arbeit) auch viel zu bekommen. Aber nur damit alle items wieder sehr schnell nix mehr wert sind, das auch ja jeder zufrieden ist.

Deswegen wechsle ich zu WAR.


----------



## Ànubis2 (2. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> das das Problem aber sagte ich ja bereits .....
> 
> BlIZZARD MACHT DAS SPIEL KAPUTT....



Und was machen sie kaputt?

Kaputt ist nur was wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert und an der Zahl der Spieler die WoW zocken bezweifle ich das WoW kaputt ist!

Auch wenn jetzt Casual einfacher in MH oder BT rein kommen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie diese Instanzen auch erfolgreich clearen. Denn Casual haben ja jetzt nicht plötzlich durch den Patch mehr Zeit für WoW.

Und auch die Marken farmen sich nicht s schnell, gut ich geb zu dadurch das jetzt jeder Raidboss solche Marken droppen bekommt man sie einfach aber allein die Waffen kosten ca. 150 Marken rum und die Setteile werde ihnen ja wohl auch nicht hinterher geworfen.


----------



## Marvs (2. April 2008)

Kommt mir bekannt vor, muss ich aber auch hier wieder loswerden: 

An alle "Progamer": Was scheren euch die "Casuals" und deren Fortkommen im Spiel?
Ihr habt alle Bosse in Wow down und hattet doch über Monate richtig viel Spaß beim Wipen und
Pots farmen am Nachmittag davor. Ihr habt doch das alles aus purem Spaß gemacht oder aus welchem 
Grund? Euer Ärger hat natürlich nichts damit zu tun, dass man nicht mehr der einzige ist, der glitzernd in allen Farben in Shat herumspaziert. Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass in vielen von euch der pure Neid 
hochkocht und ihr die Casuals, die ihr gnadenhalber in eurer FList führt, zunehmend in der täglichen Armory-Lektüre aufholen seht. Es hat auch nichts damit zu tun, dass man über Monate angesparte DKP für ein Item 
ausgegeben hat, dass nach dem Anlegen gute 0,4 Prozent Crit mehr gibt. Mir auch egal, woher dieser Frust in euch stammt. Denn ich frage mich immer noch: Was scheren euch die Casuals, zu denen ihr euch nicht zählt?

Ein full epic equipter Casual mit 900 weniger life und 12 dps weniger als ihr..


----------



## Andicool (2. April 2008)

kescho schrieb:


> ja es ist dumm das noobs  gute rüstungen bekommen wofür andere mal längere zeit spieln musten aba naja du kannst eh nichts daran ändern
> 
> ...hmm aba worum gings in den spiel noch mal hmm achja um SPASS nich ums wetrüsten freu dich doch das alle gleichberechtigt werden so bekommt man rüstungs technisch mal gute gegener in der arena




Achso, Leute die nicht die Möglichkiet haben große Raids zu besuchen sind also gleich noobs?
Es gibt bestimmt Spieler die können besser mit ihrem Charakter umgehen als du und sind schlechter equipt. Also laber kein Scheiß. Du bist bestimmt auch einer von denen die in jedem Post schreiben müssen das sie BT und sonstwo hingehen. Du bist echt ein Held. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne


Edit: @Marvs: Was ist ein Casual?


----------



## Hubautz (2. April 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Wenn es für dich nicht anspruchsvoll ist 25 Leute unter einen Hut zu bekommen und mit denen gemeinsam organisiert einen Abend zu verbringen dann solltest du unbedingt Raidleiter werden...
> 
> Die Raids möcht ich dann gerne als Zuschauer erleben, da WoW je nicht anspruchsvoll ist im Endcontent...



Das mag zeitaufwändig und mitunter nervend sein, aber anspruchsvoll ist was anderes. Ich mache  täglich in Job und Freizeit mindestens 50 Sachen, die wesentlich anspruchsvoller sind. Wie gesagt, ich rede nicht vom Zeitaufwand, lediglich vom intellektuellen  oder handwerklichen Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Es ist mit dem richtigen Equip kein allzu großes Problem, durchschnittlich erfolgreich zu raiden, sofern man nicht ein paar Vollkretins dabei hat.


----------



## Underworldin (2. April 2008)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Ich mache  täglich in Job und Freizeit mindestens 50 Sachen, die wesentlich anspruchsvoller sind. Wie gesagt, ich rede nicht vom Zeitaufwand, lediglich vom intellektuellen  oder handwerklichen Schwierigkeitsgrad.


Klar JUnge dann erklär mir mal wie man OHNE SKILL Kael down bekommt?
Und dazu braucht man intellekutelle Fähigkeiten....


----------



## Marvs (2. April 2008)

@Andicool

Ein Casual wird wohl so jemand wie ich sein, der wow als netten Zeitvertreib ansieht, dort schöne Abende mit ingame Bekanntschaften verbringt und sich als Bonus über das ein oder andere Epic freut. Alles das in einem Rahmen, den ein schichtarbeitender Familienvater mit den daraus resultierenden RL-Erlebnissen unter einen Hut bringen kann. Vielleicht auch jemand, der im Leben nicht mit einem "Progamer" tauschen möchte, auch wenn es ihm von denen unterstellt wird.


----------



## Mindista (2. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> ...dazu braucht man intellekutelle Fähigkeiten....



die da wären ?


----------



## Mamasus (2. April 2008)

Ähm... solche Threats hatten wir schon zur genüge!

Danke


----------



## luXz (2. April 2008)

aus welchen gründen regt ihr euch eig auf?

weil ihr net mehr die uberposer seit?

raidet ihr um spaß zu haben oder um posen zu können?

der spaß am raiden wird ja nicht eingadämmt wenn ihr nicht mehr die einzigen seit die MH/BT gehen
welchen grund habt ihr dann wütende flames zu machen?

zweite möglichkeit ihr könnt nicht mehr posen? damit das ihr kein rl habt?

jetzt will ich mal einen grund hören aber nicht den das "noobs" euer lila zeugs hat

frustriert wegen rl?

also einen anderen grund pls

und lasst das blizz macht das spiel kaputt gehabe das nervt
ihr finaziert das ganze also heult net 
es ist nicht leicht es 10 mio spielern recht zu machen und die meisten sind ja zufrieden


----------



## joH-Sven (2. April 2008)

ich wollt auch mal was sagen dazu ...

habe gestern bzw. vorgestern so einen ähnlichen thread gelesen.. und jetzt bin ich am zweifeln

was macht blizz nur mit wow ....gleichberechtigung ... ja wie und wo ? ... entweder Pre's für alle 
oder sowas vom start her erst garnicht einbauen wens eh wieder entfernt wird...in keinerweise fair ...der eine steckt zeit + arbeit rein um dieses ziel zuerreichen und dem anderen wird der weg so frei gemacht ....

und ja man sollte schon was leisten bzw arbeit reinstecken wen man was erreichen will ... sowie im rL (siehe job+schule+etc.)..von nichts kommt nichts...auch wen wow nur ein spiel ist...beim Fußball fallen die tore ja auch nicht einfach so .. da muss die Mannschaft auch dafür was tun...und Fußball ist auch ein spiel/sport

das gleiche ist wie mit pvp wo ist da die Gleichberechtigung ? .. die arena leute müssen dafür was tun um an ihre Ratingbeschränkte items zukommen.. un den anderen wirds demnächst easy zugänglich gemacht ...auch wen da nur der faktor Zeit eine rolle spielt ...den jeder kann im bg grütze bauen und am ende 1 marke + X ehre abgreifen und so früher oder später an S1 oder demnächst S2 ranzukommen..im gegensatz dazu müssen die Arena Leute ihr Klasse beherrschen und wissen wie man spielt..den ohne leistung kommt man nicht auf ein 1800er oder 1900er rating

zu mir muss ich sagen ich habe selbst nicht nur 1 70er da mich diverse Klasse interessiert haben seit dem ich wow spiele...aber wen ich sehe das seit BC inis wie bwl / ony kaum jemanden interessiert weil einfach übersprungen wurde.. dann stell ich mir die frage was passiert mit Wotlk ...dann überspringen die casuals (wo ich mich zuteil mit reinzählen würde, da ich gerade mal kara war) ssc/fds/mh/bt ...und auf kurz oder lang fallen diese ini's in vergessenheit bzw. alle sind dann 80 die items besser und die inis jucken dann eh niemanden mehr...
und zu der Epic Diskussion .... stellt euch mal die frage wofür Epic steht ? .. selten, sehr selten?...nur was is daran selten wenn jeder damit rumläuft -.-...dazu bin auch noch ein mensch der wieder dafür wäre für Heroic inis ab respektvoll ..auch wenn ich noch nie in einer war ... den ohne Pre's und Ruffarmen für Keys fehlt irgendwas in wow .... der größte punkt an dem ich zweifel .. wofür eigentlich noch spielen .. wen blizz die ganzen ziele entfernt.. da können die doch gleich so ein Sightseeing-Bus einbauen für den endcontent.

PS: dieses elendige .. mimimimi .. kann schon ganz schön auf die N*sse gehn ...wen ich da weiter denken würde sagen das immer die die als Ally oder Hordler die gegner beim reggn oder infight immer angreifen wenn man nur noch 20%Hp hat ...oder viele benutzen das mimimimi als anderes wort für "Opfer" -.-

mfg


----------



## maniac-kun (2. April 2008)

es ist der letzte content patch vor dem addon und blizzard will den leuten die es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft haben eine möglichkeit geben auch den content zu sehen die die leute mit mehr zeit schon vor langem gesehen haben und manche haben halt erst später angefangen mit ihrem char und sind erst jetzt gegen ende von bc soweit das sie raiden können und warum sollte blizzard nur einem geringen prozentsatz es ermöglichen das worin sie eine menge arbeit und resourcen gesteckt haben zu gesicht zu bekommen und wenn man nur wegen der items raided macht man was falsch


----------



## Shamozz (2. April 2008)

Ich mache mich mal unbeliebt....



einfach mal

/CLOSE!


mimimimimimi, cheese zum wayne!?

7 Beiträge und dann so ein Thread....


.... hast du dein Schnuffeltuch verloren!?


----------



## Butchero (2. April 2008)

Ein Onlinegame wie WoW ändert sich halt im laufe der Zeit.
Ist doch klar das mit BC keiner mehr in die 60er Inis geht , das wird mit WotLk nicht anders sein.


Außerdem durch das nerfen können bis zum Release vom neuen Add-on alle in den Genuss vom End-Content
kommen und glücklich sein alle bosse gelegt zu haben.

Und ob am Ende jeder Schurke bzw. Krieger die Illidan Kriegsgleven haben ist mir relativ egal , weil ich für mich selber gut aussehen will und gute items haben will. Das 3std afk gehen in Og um allen ihre geilen Items zu zeigen hab ich oft genug gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (2. April 2008)

Wir haben grund zum feiern, keiner kann mehr laufen, doch wir könn' noch saufen...


----------



## GunSchot (2. April 2008)

Es wird eh keiner lesen, aber ich kann deine Meinung schon verstehen.

Ganz erhlich gesagt, ich würde auch gern in die 25'er raid innis aber auf unserem Server ist soooo wenig los auf Hordenseite. 

Alle Idioten holen sich das Season set und scheißen auf PvE kontent und wir können nur Kara und ZA gehen, weil sich nicht mehr willige leute finden lassen. Shice


----------



## Leto1 (2. April 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> es heisst NERF, nicht NERV
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerf



Ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "liebe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  diese Leute die in Foren groß´rumposaunen aber nicht wissen was sie da sagen. Ich wette derjenige ging davon aus, dass sich bei jedem Nerf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Nerv) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Blizzard von den "noobs" solange nerven lässt bis Blizzard nachgibt und die Vorteile reinpatched.

Nur zur Information für den Jargonkönig: patchen, hat nichts mit dem anglikanisierten Begriff zu tun, der eine schnelle Bewegung mit der flachen Hand auf irgendeinen Gegenstand oder ein Körperteil beschreibt


----------



## joH-Sven (2. April 2008)

wie soll da einer in den genuss kommen ? .. seit kurzem 70 ... am besten innerhalb der nächsten paar wochen das equip soweit verbessern das man in mh/bt was legt...dazu noch 24 mann finden die da mitgehen... ich find das irgendwie unrealistisch ...da man ja scho 1 woche warten darf bis die Inis resettet werden ..fazit man wird als casual die region mh oder bt sehen .. aber ich glaub nich dran das es so easy geht mal illidan gegenüberzustehn

zu der definition "noob" .. ich würd das auf solche spieler beziehen, die egal wie lange sie spielen irgendwie mit 70 immernoch nicht wissen welche gems man zb sockeln muss für sein klasse ... hab das scho einiges erlebt ... als off der def klamotten anhat und dazu noch +4 reis Perlen sockelt...anstatt andere passende gems oder...Jäger die mit Schwerer Rüsse Spelldmg Schultern rumrennen ala PetHeal-Equip

der eine kann seine klasse spielen und weis wann er was machen muss anstatt stupides auf die tasten hauen @intellektuelle Fähigkeit (aber er könnte auch was anderes meinen^^)...im gegensatz dazu leute die 70 sind und scho länger spielen aber trotzdem an gewissen stellen immer wieder den gleich fehler machen...eine andere sache wäre die Konzentration mancher spieler...der eine kann sich konzentrieren der andere nicht...


----------



## Leto1 (2. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> Klar JUnge dann erklär mir mal wie man OHNE SKILL Kael down bekommt?
> Und dazu braucht man intellekutelle Fähigkeiten....



du meinst das doch nicht ernst oder? Wo brauchst du denn da bitte schön intellektuelle Fähigkeiten? Das einzige was du können musst ist: zu wissen wo die Buttons für deine Fähigkeiten liegen und wann du sie aktivierst. Allerdings nur dann wenn du außer WoW-Zocken kein weiteren Sinn in deinem Leben siehst und dich unbedingt gegenüber anderen Spielern beweisen musst aus Angst; du bist nichts wert wenn du nicht zu 100% perfekt spielst(wenn sowas überhaupt möglich ist). *DAS IST EIN SPIEL!!! UND NICHT DAS WAHRE LEBEN*
Soweit ich weiß; sind Spiele zur Unterhaltung da, egal wie gut man darin ist.


----------



## Dryadris (2. April 2008)

Wenn man alles und jeden der noch aus Spaß am spielen WOW zockt als Noob bezeichnet, dann bin ich stolz drauf einer zu sein!!!

Lieber hab ich mit nem Haufen Leuten ingame meinen Spaß, kann nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag bisschen abschalten, helfe Leuten wenn sie Probleme bei einer Quest haben, freue mich über ein überraschtes Danke von Spielern wenn ich ihnen sage dass ich für das Schleifen eines Steines kein TG verlange als dass ich mich irgendwo in die Stadt reinstelle und alles was 70 und nicht perfekt equipt ist, als Kacknoob bezeichne. Auf so nen Haufen Möchtegernchecker kann ich RL gut und gerne verzichten, also ingame erst recht. 

So viele jammern rum dass die alten Gebiete wie MC oder Ony in Vergessenheit geraten sind, aber wenn man mal versucht eine Gruppe auf die Beine zu stellen, dann lassen sich seltsamerweise keine Spieler dafür finden. Meist bekommt man dann Kommentare ala "MC? Gott was bist du für ein Noob?! Da gehen doch nur die Noobs hin. Wer was kann geht eh Kara/BT/whatever"

Ich steck in so vielen PreQuests fest (ja ich mache sie trotzdem noch alle, auch wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht, weil sie für mich trotzallem dazu gehöre), weil ich einfach keine Gruppe dafür finde und das scheitert, wen wunderts, zu 90% am Equip. Ist man 70 und noch nicht Fullepic wird man doch gar nicht erst für voll genommen. Man wird müde belächelt und sofort in die Kategorie "Kann nicht spielen, weil nicht Epic" reingestopft. 

Man fordert perfektes Equip um überhaupt die Chance zu erhalten, an das Equip heran zu kommen. Man fordert perfektes Equip um überhaupt die Chance zu erhalten, eine Gruppe für eine PreQ zu finden. 
Weil die selbsternannte Elite es den Spielern nicht ermöglicht gewisse Chancen zu haben, so hat sich jetzt eben Blizzard dem Problem angenommen.

Ein Teil für +100 Marken wo es ja immer heißt "Die sind doch schnell zusammengefarmt"... Diese Aussage mag vielleicht auf die Leute zutreffen die schon das perfekte Equip haben, da mal kurz durchfetzen, aber für den Gelegenheitsspieler der mal das Glück hat in der Woche 1 oder vielleicht auch 2 Heroicinstanzen von innen zu sehen, sind +100 Marken ein beinahe utopisches Ziel. 

Wer rumjammert die Gelegenheitsspieler haben es ja jetzt so einfach, der sollte mal sein ganzes Epicszeug ausziehen, sich in grünem Equip hinstellen und ne Gruppe für eine Heroicinstanz suchen. Sich mal die Kommentare anhören die einem da an den Kopf geworfen werden, die Schwierigkeiten die man da hat und dann schauen wir mal, ob er dann immernoch die Meinung hat, dass es ja jetzt für die Spieler so viel einfacher geworden ist. 

Ihr habt Wochen gebraucht um ne Raidinstanz clear zu haben und andere werden Wochen brauchen um das Equip zusammengefarmt zu haben um eine Raidinstanz betreten zu können, die ihr schon im Schlaf könnt. Bis er ebenfalls soweit ist wie viele es jetzt sind, werden wieder Wochen vergehen und in der Zeit haben die erfolgreichen Raider schon wieder ganz andere Raidinstanzen clear, wovon wiederum die anderen träumen. 

Die Vielspieler werden immer einen Vorteil haben, egal ob jetzt Equip mit Marken erhältlich sein wird oder nicht. Erfahrung ist auch weiterhin mehr wert, als eine simple Farbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butchero (3. April 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Wenn man alles und jeden der noch aus Spaß am spielen WOW zockt als Noob bezeichnet, dann bin ich stolz drauf einer zu sein!!!
> 
> Lieber hab ich mit nem Haufen Leuten ingame meinen Spaß, kann nach einem stressigen Arbeitstag bisschen abschalten, helfe Leuten wenn sie Probleme bei einer Quest haben, freue mich über ein überraschtes Danke von Spielern wenn ich ihnen sage dass ich für das Schleifen eines Steines kein TG verlange als dass ich mich irgendwo in die Stadt reinstelle und alles was 70 und nicht perfekt equipt ist, als Kacknoob bezeichne. Auf so nen Haufen Möchtegernchecker kann ich RL gut und gerne verzichten, also ingame erst recht.
> 
> ...



Sorry das ich nochmal alles zitiere , aber das sollen sich nochmal alle richtig durchlesen.
Vielen vielen dank.


----------



## Sunii (3. April 2008)

Hehe, ich finds immer wieder lustig wie manche hier Verbindungen zu rl Sachen aufbauen wollen.

Sache ist das JEDER der wow spielt einen Monatsbeitrag zahlt, und es ist egal ob man 2 oder 20 Stunden am Tag spielt, jeder zahlt das selbe und somit hat auch im Grunde genommen jeder Anspruch auf die selbe Dienstleistung.
Und erzählt mir nix von wegen ja aber im rl.. ES IST EIN SPIEL GOTT VERDAMMT!

Wer meint man habe ja mehr "Arbeit" ins Spiel gesteckt ist echt nicht mehr ganz bei Trost.
ARBEIT ist etwas wo man wirkliches Geld verdient womit man sich Sachen kaufen kann, Lebensmittel zb also Brot und Wasser beim örtlichen Mage der sich gerne als Markt angestellter verkleidet.
Oder Autos, komisch aussehende Mounts die einen meist coolen beliebig farbigen ganz Körper panzer haben.

Ich finds echt heftig wie manche sich hier aufspielen.. ja aber mein virtueller schwanzvergleich.. ja aber mein Ego.. ja aber blablabla.


----------



## joH-Sven (3. April 2008)

"ARBEIT ist etwas wo man wirkliches Geld verdient"  ??

was ist dann ehrenamtliche arbeit für dich ? ....oder Arbeit ohne Einkommen?

ich häng da immer noch an der Physikalischen Erklärung fest .. Arbeit/Leistung ist das wo man kraft un zeit reinsteckt ...und wer mehr arbeitet kann mehr leisten 

da wow aber ein spiel trifft das dann nicht zu ...das jemand der 2h "arbeitet" das gleiche als lohn erhält als
der der 20h arbeitet ...
(k das letzte nicht ernst nehmen, sonst kommen wieder komischen antworten, ist ja nur ein spiel)


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (3. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...


 
 epic geil oder einfach nur dumm?

 denkst du wircklich das die auch überhaupt ersten boss in hdz3 oder bt legen werden? geh pvp zocken wenn du epic geil bist. pve ist nichts für dich


----------



## Torglosch (3. April 2008)

Klar, die weniger aktiven (oder auch weniger guten) Leute bekommen nun auch mal ihre erfolgserlebnisse. 

Aber die die vorher schon erfolgreich raiden gegangen sind und dabei hoffentlich auch viel spaß hatten die hatten diese Items zuerst, und das ist es was zählt b.z.w. womit man sich selbst das ego schmeicheln kann.

Und mit WOTL gehts eh wieder alles von vorne los und jeder Wirft seine "hart erarbeitetet" Epics so ab Level 74 für questitems im den Müll oder auf die Bank zum an die Wand hängen.


----------



## Dusktumy (3. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



Wenn's OK ist für was schreibst Du dann ? * kopfschüttel *

Edit: Zwingt Dich keiner WoW zu spielen, hör damit auf, tu dir selbst nen gefallen


----------



## Strickjacke (3. April 2008)

OH Mein Gott! Mein hart erfarmtes T0 Set ist nichts mehr wert!!!!
Ich war sicher 100x beim Baron bis er die Hose damals gedroppt hat.
UBRS bin ich für die Schultern hingelemmingt mit Randoms und allem was so rumlief.

Ich hab die Items immer noch auf meinem Char, hat für mich einen ideellen Wert!

Ach ja und meine T1 und T2 Sachen sind ja auch nichts mehr Wert! OMG. Mimimi.

Übertragen aufs Real Life:

Und ich zieh ab jetzt meine Designer Jeans auch nicht mehr an, weil der Nachbar die gleiche aus dem Supermarkt gelootet hat XD und meine doch aus einem Edlen Designer Store kommt.
Designer T-Shirts trag ich auch keine mehr, da jeder 2. Gimp auf der Strasse mit gleichem Logo rumläuft.
Die haben sich das gar nicht verdient das tolle Logo spazieren zu tragen!

Ach ja und ich geh ab nun wohl besser zu Fuß, denn mit einem Auto wie meinem, habe ich auch schon andere fahren gesehen, haben die auch alle Ruf gefarmt frag ich mich.
Zu Fuß geh ich am besten Barfuß, denn meine Schuhe haben definitiv auch zuviele Leute die sie sich doch eigentlich gar nicht leisten können sollten.

Fazit: First Kills und Imba First Loots zählen nur für EUCH persönlich! Allen anderen ist euer Equip ziemlich Wayne! 
Ihr erwartet euch von anderen bewundert zu werden? Mit welchem Recht? Wenn ihr nur zum POSEN raidet finde ich persönlich das ziemlich arm.
Ausserdem befriedigt das auf lange Sicht auch nicht, denn es wird immer jemanden geben der etwas BESSERES an hat als DU und immer jemanden geben der BESSER ist als DU!

Das einzig wahre an Raids ist: S P A S S    
Alles andere von einem Raid zu erwarten, na ja wohl die Energie in ein falsches Ziel investiert?


----------



## Dryadris (3. April 2008)

joH-Sven schrieb:


> da wow aber ein spiel trifft das dann nicht zu ...das jemand der 2h "arbeitet" das gleiche als lohn erhält als
> der der 20h arbeitet ...



Jemand der 2 Heroische Instanzen am Tag macht, bekommt mehr Marken als jemand der nur eine Heroische Instanz am Tag macht.
Jemand der mehr Marken hat, kann sich mehr Teile leisten als jemand, der wenig Marken hat.

Da ist doch das viel gewünschte "Wer mehr leistet, bekommt auch mehr"-Prinzip oder etwa nicht? Mehr investierte Zeit, mehr Marken, schneller Equip. Wenig investierte Zeit, wenig Marken, langsamer Equip. 
Oder gilt das Prinzip jetzt auf einmal nur noch für Raids? *am Kopf kratz* 

Also ich jedenfalls hab nicht das Gefühl die gleiche Menge an Marken zu bekommen wenn ich nur eine Heroische in der Woche mache als jemand der da jeden Tag 2 Stück macht. Will ich das gleiche haben wie dieser Spieler muss ich auch mehr investieren und entweder ich will es haben und dann tue ich auch mehr oder aber ich will es nicht haben oder nicht so schnell, dann mache ich weiter wie bisher.

Aber es wird momentan von einem Zustand ausgegangen der in der Form niemals auftreten wird. Ein Gelegenheitsspieler wird nicht innerhalb von 3 Spieltagen nur durch Marken den Equipstand haben wie ein Spieler, der dafür Wochen in Raids verbracht hat. Er wird dafür genauso Wochen benötigen, aber an diesen Zeitfaktor oder den Aufwandsfaktor wird erst gar nicht gedacht oder man läßt ihn schlichtweg unter den Tisch fallen. 

Alleine die Nachricht "Steine/Equip durch Marken erhältlich" hat schon dafür gesorgt dass bei vielen Spielern ein Weiterdenken gar nicht erst möglich gewesen ist. Dabei ist es eine simple Milchmädchenrechnung um zu merken, dass nur durch diese Möglichkeit nicht wirklich viel verändert wird. 
Außer dem Faktor Zeit und Aufwand, kommen noch die Faktoren Gruppensuche und Erfahrung dazu, die man eben nicht kaufen oder geschenkt bekommt. Erfahrung ist und bleibt weiterhin etwas, das man sich erarbeiten muss. Je mehr Zeit man mit seinem Charakter verbringt, desto mehr Erfahrung gewinnt man. Man lernt wie man seinen Charakter in welcher Situation am besten reagieren läßt. Man lernt mit den Fähigkeiten seines Charakters umzugehen um ihn somit am effektivsten spielen zu können. Man lernt mit der Zeit die man im Spiel verbringt, wie man sich in einer Gruppe einfügt, wie man mit anderen Gruppenmitgliedern agiert um einen effektiven Run durch eine Instanz/Raid zu haben. 
Je weniger Erfahrung jemand hat, desto schwieriger oder länger benötigt man für eine Instanz, die Spieler mit mehr Erfahrung in vielleicht der Hälfte der Zeit schaffen. Durch die Erfahrung haben sie den Faktor Zeit eindeutig auf ihrer Seite und somit auch ein effektiveres farmen von Marken. Jemand der für eine Instanz nur ne Stunde brauch, schafft mehr von der Sorte, als jemand der für die gleiche Instanz vll 2,5 Stunden benötigt. 

Jetzt gibt es einen Spieler, der hat vielleicht am Abend 3h Stunden Zeit zum spielen. Von den 3h verbringt er eine Stunde damit, endlich eine Gruppe zu finden, die mit ihm in eine heroische Instanz geht, damit er Marken erhält. Dann hat er 2 Stunden Zeit für die Instanz. Da er aber nicht die Erfahrung hat wie ein Vielspieler, wird es sicherlich zu einigen Wipes kommen, somit schrumpft natürlich die Zeit, die ihm für die Marken bleibt. Also schafft er es einen oder auch 2 Bosse in der Instanz zu legen, was dann genau 2 Marken sind. Bedeutet dass ihm also noch 148 weitere Marken fehlen um sich ein Equipteil kaufen zu können. 

Geht man also von dem Fall aus, dass er aus begrenztem Zeitkontingent nur die Daily Hero pro Tag macht (vorausgesetzt er findet eine Gruppe die ihn mitnimmt), dann wären das 5 Marken pro Tag, das wären dann 35 Marken pro Woche. Würde bedeuten dass er sich ein Equipteil innerhalb von 4,5 Wochen kaufen kann. Wieviel Wochen er brauch um sich komplett mit Marken einkleiden zu können, kann sich ja gerne jeder selbst ausrechnen. 

Ein Gelegenheitsspieler, wird allerdings nicht die Zeit aufbringen können um jeden Tag die Daily Hero Quest zu machen und wohl auch nicht immer eine Gruppe finden, so dass die benötigte Zeit für ein Equipteil durch Marken nach oben korrigiert werden muss. 

Also in meinen Augen bekommt man ein Epicteil schneller wenn man ne Gilde dafür bezahlt einen mit in eine Raidinstanz zu schleppen, welche die Gilde schon im Schlaf clearen kann, als sich da 5 Wochen lang mit Gruppensuche zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Daretina (3. April 2008)

[ZITAT(Surfer im Datenhighway @ 2.04.2008, 09:50)]
patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.

pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...

ich kann mich noch an zahlreiche wipes bei der lady und kael erinnern... als belohnung dafür gabs 3 einfache bosse in bt sowie hyal...jetzt kann sich jeder hyal/bt items abstauben ohne jemals richtige bosse gelegt zu haben...dann noch ein paar items für marken und total overequipt den genervten keal legen um auch den titel abzustauben....das ergebnis: overequipte noobs

naja, ich finds bissl schade aber ok


[/quote]


Mussten o_O du musst in WOW einen Boss legen? 
Das WoW würd ich aber  nicht spielen :/ ich leg einen freiwillig mit spaß dran oder garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 egal wie schwer, wie einfach oder was weiß ich ^^  
es ist doch scheiß egal mit vievielen EPÜX man rumrennt.. ob ich nu blau oder lila oder besoffen bin hauptsache ich hab spaß an meinem Hobby


----------



## CurbStomp (3. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...




Recht hast du.
Ich fänd´s schonmal toll, wenn man S1 einfach löschen würde. Dann wären 95% aller Spieler (und 100% aller dämlichen Pvp-Gimps) auf Anetheron nackt.
Des Kaiser´s neue Kleider....


----------



## Monkeyrama (3. April 2008)

Fangen wir doch gleich wieder mit folgenden gründen an.


Te=Progamer

Als Progamer hat nur ER das recht auf Fette Lilane Items. Alle die weniger spielen als er oder eben eine schlechte Gilde/server haben oder einfach nur mehr pech. Ja Die haben NICHTS verdient am besten verbannt man diese aus World of Warcraft oder sie müssen für Leute wie den TE gold farmen weil sie ja zu nichts wert sind.

Nun mal eher was zu mir, ich will jetzt nicht angeben oder so aber ich sag nun einfach mal das mein "Skill" wie auch immer für instanzen wie BT Hyjal und sowas ausreicht. Aber das ich erst im Dezember meinen Char angefangen habe zu leveln und mich nun auch erstmal einen Monat austatten muss um überhaupt 25er zu gehen tja. Und da ja nur überequipte leute bei guten gilden aufgenommen werden "Ja Equip geht vor skill oder wie war das?" werde ich wohl die großen instanzen nie zu gesicht kriegen und daher finde ich blizzards änderung gut.

Außerdem sind die meisten Bosse trotzdem noch sehr taktik abhängig da kannste mit epics reinrennen wie du willst solang die truppe nich gut is liegt der boss auch ned. Also Heul mal ned rum nur weil auch mal andere Kinder epics bekommen außer du.

Echtmal voll erbärmlich.


----------



## TerekNor (3. April 2008)

Der TE hat schlicht recht...


----------



## muhuhaha (3. April 2008)

ich sag nur: mimimimimimimimimimimimi

denn für unsere twinks isses jetzt einfacher^^


----------



## Melethron (3. April 2008)

Der Thread ist aber lange offen...hehe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu dem in diesem Thread hinzugekommenen Argument, das man als Neueinsteiger/Späteinsteiger/Noob oder sonstige abqualifizierenden Bezeichnungen für uns Casuals, viele Inis nie sehen wird möchte ich folgendes sagen:

irgendwo im Thread stand's schonmal, man findet nur schwer interssierte Spieler die in Azeroth mit einem in die großen Inis gehen. Die alten Hasen und selbstverständlich die ProGamer, kennen diese Inis schon in und auswendig. Wir Nachzügler werden schonmal aus diesem Grund weniger sehen vom Spiel einerseits und andererseits auch wenig Gelegenheit haben sich im Gruppenspiel zu entwickeln, als ihr alten Haudegen. Ich und 2 mittlerweile fixe Mitspieler gehen öfters "sinnloser" Weise in alte Inis ((z.B. BRT). Sinnlos deswegen, weil es ja absolut ioditisch ist. Man verschwendet doch glatt seine Zeit in einer Instanz wo man a) keine Punkte mehr bekommt, b) qualitativ schlechtere Ausrüstung findet und c) sehr oft auf die Nüsse kriegt. Die Flüge Friedhof-Sterbestelle und Reparaturkosten sind ja auch was für Masochisten. Warum macht man sowas, achja. Das nennt man Spaß. Das ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Itemgeilheit, was für mich persönlich das Endgame mindestens so prägt wie das raiden.  Meine InGame Freunde und ich werden weiterhin auch alte Inis durchspielen, soweit es mit wenig Personal und Stufe machbar ist, einfach aus Spaß und weil ich die alte Welt Inis wesentlich schöner gemacht finde als die neuen bisher gesehenen.


----------



## Yuukami (3. April 2008)

mimimimi der post doch nur mit epicis und wined rum. 
Antwort:

SuFU!
Wine du bekommts nen harten bei deinen epics
mimimimi 

Aber immerhin musste man sich rumquälen mit den pres (Tanks sind ne aussterbende skillung). Diejenigen die das jetzt wie der letzte depp gemacht haben protestieren nathürlich...verständlich aber doch bitte kein rumgeheule weil mhh der schüler der nur 2-3 stunden am tag zeit hat hat genau so wiele epics wie ich Buhuhuhu *ich hab net mehr den dicksten schw+nz in if.

Echt vote4 heul und wine tread des monats


----------



## Kal Jerico (3. April 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Das ging zwar nich an mich aber sorry, da muss ich einhaken.
> 
> MMO´s basieren auf der Tatsache das man viel Zeit investieren muss um Ziele zu erreichen.
> Wer 70 werden will, und nicht schon auswendig weiss wie man das am besten anstellt, der wird ne Weile brauchen bis er 70 ist, und so sollte das auch sein. Ebenso sollte das "beste" EQ schwer zu bekommen sein, damit es eben nicht jeder hat und es "wertvoll" ist.  Einigen fällt es ja schon schwer die 5K + das Gold für ein Epic-Flugmount aufzutreiben...



Das ist pure Scheinlogik. Es wird immer so sein, dass die Bedingungen für den Erfolg ändern. Ich hatte fast 5 Monate bis ich auf 70 war. Soll ich jetzt herumjammern über die verlorenen Zeit, weil mit 2.3 das schnellere Lvln eingeführt wurde? Vor 10 Jahren musste man zuerst die Prüfung für leichte Motorräder machen, dann zwei Jahre fahren und anschliessen die Prüfung für schwere Motorräder. Auf letztgenannte kann man heute direkt einsteigen (CH)- mir ist das egal, ich hatte schliesslich meinen Spass mit der alten 125er. Ich bin übrigens ein sehr bequemer Spieler. Mein Toon ist ein Tankadin und ich bin pro Woche ca 5 Stunden online. 5k Gold sind KEIN Problem.



> Ich schweife ab, es gibt in jedem MMO immer "Belohnungen"  für Vielspieler, bei WoW sind das zum Beispiel Epische Ausrüstung,  ein Flugmount für knapp 2k Gold (noch dazu nur mit ehrfürchtigem Ruf zu kaufen) seltene Haustiere ( die dann im AH auch für 1k Gold verkauft werden)
> etc etc
> Nicht jedem sind diese "Belohnungen" etwas wert, aber manchereiner investiert nun Mal 4 Abende die Woche zum raiden um unbedingt diese Instanz zu clearen und vielleicht ein Item zu erhaschen. Wenn dann neue Items herauskommen die man auch nur mit erheblichem Aufwand erhalten kann wird niemand der sich vorher bemüht hat irgendetwas sagen, die guten Gilden werden auch die T8/9/10 Instanzen stürmen sobald sie rauskomemn, und wieder raiden...



Nun, die Tatsache, dass es Idioten gibt, die für ein Ticket für ein Tokio Hotel Konzert drei Tage vor dem Schalter Campieren rechtfertigt nicht, dass alle anderen dafür kein Ticket für kriegen...da sind wir uns einig, oder? Wollen die Camper jetzt in allen Foren rumweinen, wie hart sie für dieses Ticket gearbeitet haben (akuter Realitätsverlust), dass alle anderen nur Noobs sind und das Ticket nicht verdienen? Absoluter Schwachsinn. Wenn man angefressen und (sry für die Betroffenen) einfach keinen anderen Lebensinhalt als WoW hat, sollte man dafür nicht auch noch belohnt werden- das wäre sowohl an die Casuals, als auch an die Raider ein völlig falsches Signal. Ein Casual wird nach wie vor nicht an ein T6 herankommen, Prequest und Markengear hin oder her. Aber er wird auch nette Items tragen können- wozu er im Übrigen das recht hat.



> Aber wenn Items von vergleichbarer oder höherer Qualität herausgebracht werden die sich jeder holen kann der es schafft gleichzeitig Kaugummi zu kauen und geradaus zu laufen...dann ist das enttäuschend, nicht weil man anderen die Items nicht gönnt, sondern selber viel zeit und Mühe investiert hat um etwas zu erreichen. Man fühlt sich dann wie der mittlerweile 20jährige der sich als er noch 2-3 Jahre jünger war abgerackert hat um das Geld für Führerschein und erstes Auto zusammenzubekommen der zusehen muss wie sein frisch 18 Jahre junges Geschwisterlein nun von den Eltern den "Lappen" bezahlt bekommt und der Papis altes Auto fahren darf.



Ich finds schön, dass es immernoch so kurzsichtige Individuen gibt, die Skill mit Intelligenz verwechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es ist also quasi ein Privileg, der Spielerelite, die (freiwillig) X mal pro Woche Raiden, solche Items zu haben. WoW ist ein Spiel, wenn es dem betroffenen solche Mühsal bereitet, ein Item zu farmen, gibt es folgende Dinge, die er sich bewusst werden sollte:

1. Das du Zeit hast, um 5x pro Woche zu Raiden gibt dir nicht das geringste Recht auf besser Leistungen.
2. WoW ist ein Spiel mit einem subversiven Rüstungswahn. Wenn du damit nicht umgehen kannst, spiel Tetris.
3. Du bist nicht der Wagen den du fährst, die das Haus in dem du wohnst oder die Epics die du trägst.
4. Du bist die Minderheit in einem 10 Mio. Kundensegment- niemand interessiert sich für deine Bedürfnisse.

Es geht hier alleine um Neid und Missgunst, die man verzweifelt versucht in Worthülsen wie "Mühe" und "Arbeit" zu kleiden um sie Salonfähig zu machen. Vielleicht wird von zuviel WoW die Birne etwas Schlapp. Die Neider sollten man darüber nachdenken, dass ihre MITSpieler keine Konkurrenten sondern Hobbykollegen sind, die mit WoW einfach nur ihre Freizeit verbringen und etwas Spass haben wollen.


----------



## Metadron72 (3. April 2008)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> nicht weil man anderen die Items nicht gönnt, sondern selber viel zeit und Mühe investiert hat um etwas zu erreichen. Man fühlt sich dann wie der mittlerweile 20jährige der sich als er noch 2-3 Jahre jünger war abgerackert hat um das Geld für Führerschein und erstes Auto zusammenzubekommen der zusehen muss wie sein frisch 18 Jahre junges Geschwisterlein nun von den Eltern den "Lappen" bezahlt bekommt und der Papis altes Auto fahren darf.



das ist das schlimme an euch *kopfschüttel* mag evtl an der jungen generation liegen aber mal ganz im ernst ....wenn mein schwesterlein glücklich ist weil es ist wie du oben beschrieben hast, dann verdammt nochmal FREUE ich mich für sie....warum soll sie denn bestraft werden ? du gehörst auch zu denen die nicht wollen das die kleine schwester die pille bekommt, weil man sie ja selber erst mit 18 bekommen hat 

verdammte egomanen....ihr seit genau die grp von mensch wo ich froh bin das es nicht sooo viele gibt
ja, hat jemand das selbe was der arme sich sooooo hart (lol) "erarbeiten" musste ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maqualady (3. April 2008)

Versteh nicht, dass es hier einfach nicht ohne Beleidigungen abgeht ..... lasst doch bitte jeden seine Meinung kundtun ... und bringt konstruktive Argumente .... is einfach nur mal ne pauschale Anregung
Greets Maqualady


----------



## Striper (3. April 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> mimimimi


genau das fiel mir auch beim lesen ein...


----------



## Grivok (3. April 2008)

Maqualady schrieb:


> Versteh nicht, dass es hier einfach nicht ohne Beleidigungen abgeht ..... lasst doch bitte jeden seine Meinung kundtun ... und bringt konstruktive Argumente .... is einfach nur mal ne pauschale Anregung
> Greets Maqualady



scheinbar nicht
es gibt einen anderen ausfuehrlicheren thread zu dem thema, in dem es noch schlimmer war
da waren bezeichnungen wie drecks-casual, dummer noob, hartz4-asi, etc an der tagesordnung
das priobglem bei vielen kontroversen diskussionen hier im forum ist die argumentationspolitik mancher user
wenn denen argumente ausgehen helfen nur noch massive provokationen oder beleidigungen


----------



## animonda (3. April 2008)

Auch ich verstehe nicht warum man sich aufregt, dass ANDERE jetzt manche Sachen nicht mehr machen müssen. Dadurch wird doch die eigene Leistung nicht geschmälert. Jeder mit einem halbwegs intakten Selbstbewustsein solle wissen was er geleistet hat und wo damit steht.

Lieber TE, glaubst du wirklich es interessiert einen Casual auch nur im geringsten was DU geleistet hast bzw. womit deine Firgur ausgestattet ist? Es interessiert ihn, was ER geleistet hat.


----------



## Lillyan (3. April 2008)

In ein paar Wochen/Monaten interessiert das eh keinen mehr. Dann gehts bis level 80, es gibt neue Instanzen/Raids, in die erstmal nur wenige können (bzw. diese bestehen können). Blizzard will es halt den "Casuals" ermöglichen auch mal kurze zeit mit guten Equip rumzulaufen und kurze Zeit die Instanzen zu besuchen, solange sie noch sinnvoll sind. Sobald das Expension raus ist könnt ihr auch dann wieder in OG/SW hinstellen und bestaunen lassen....


----------



## Matago (3. April 2008)

Also ich muss auch meinen Senf dazugeben,

ungefähr 90% der Leute die hier für Epic geilheit argumentieren haben leider einen
falschen Ansatz.
Sie Argumentieren mit Vergleichen zum RL (oh mein Gott), standart  Argument
z.B. der der für seinen Ferrarri 250000 bezahlt hat will ja auch nicht das jemand einen
Ferrarri für 20000 fahren kann. Bloss was da durcheinander gebracht wird ist das die
gespielte Zeit nichts mit dem Preis des Autos zu tun hat wenn man tatsächlich das
Beispiel sich verdeutlicht.

DENN und das ist der ausschlaggebende Punkt jeder zahlt die 13 Euro Monatsgebühr  
für das Spiel und das ist der Preis des Autos. Das heisst das Beispiel würde nur so Sinn 
machen wir Zahlen beide 250000 Euro für den Ferrarri und du heulst dann rum 
weil wir beide den selben Turbo haben und das ist ungerecht weil du ja schliesslich 
10 Stunden am Tag fähst während ich nur eine Stunde fahre (merkt ihr jetzt wie
unsinnig die Argumentation ist ??)

Und aufs Spiel übertragen wäre das System anders, also beispielsweise würde man nicht einen
fixen Monatsbeitrag entrichten sondern pro Stunde Spielzeit zahlen (z.B. 10 Cent).
Also würde der Casual nur 5 Euro im Monat und der Hardcore Raider 50 Euro
bezahlen dann würde ich sagen jawohl die Epics sollen nur den Hardcore Raidern
vorenthalten bleiben sonst aber nicht

so Long


----------



## Bishop-1980 (3. April 2008)

Ich kann diese Diskussionen um die vereinfachung des Games langsam wirklich nicht mehr hören...

Das verblüffende ist das ich trotzdem dazu schreibe. Bin wohl etwas seltsam veranlagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Thema:

Versteht endlich das es in WoW in erster Linie nicht um die Items geht (auch wenn es viele Denken) Wenn ihr die Bosse gelegt habt als sie noch nicht generft worden sind dann ist genau das eure Belohnung und nicht das Items was der jeweilige Boss gedroppt hat. Es geht um das Spielerlebnis und nicht um Statussymbole in Form von Items. Freut euch doch darüber das Ihr die Instanzen schon sehen durftet als nicht jeder rein konnte. Ist es denn wirklich so schwer zu akzeptieren das das Spielerlebnis an sich im Vordergrund steht? 

Kleiner Tipp: Macht Videos von euren Erfolgen. Das ist mehr wert als alles andere. Es wird mir jedesmal bewusst wenn ich unsere alten BWL oder MC Videos schaue.

WoW verkommt aber leider zunehmens zu einem Spiel mit lauter "Zweckgemeinschaften" wenn man hier einige Posts liest.

Aber wenn ihr gerne weiter heulen wollt bitte. Und noch ein Hinweis: Mit dem AddOn werden die Questbelohnungen auch wieder besser sein als euer Instanzkram.

MFG und nun stoppt endlich diese sinnfreien Diskussionen.



EDIT: Vielleicht sollte sich ja Blizzard mal überlegen ob sie es nicht den Japanern gleich tuen wollen und die "besten" Items nur gegen Bargeld verkaufen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. April 2008)

@ Matago

sauber argumentiert *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (3. April 2008)

Underworldin schrieb:


> Klar JUnge dann erklär mir mal wie man OHNE SKILL Kael down bekommt?
> Und dazu braucht man intellekutelle Fähigkeiten....



Ich habe so das Gefühl, als hätten wir verschiedene Vorstellungen davon, was „intellektuell“ bedeutet. Wenn du es tatsächlich als geistige Herausforderung ansiehst eine überschaubare Anzahl von Knöpfen zu drücken,  solltest du eventuell an deinem RL arbeiten.


----------



## Deuratis (3. April 2008)

anstat wieder rum zuheulen das du der beste bist, sei doch stolz drauf was du gemacht/geschaft hast, oder gehts hier nur um Equip? Dann denk ich mal du solltest ein anders spiel spielen. In WoW gehts ums Zusammen spiel um sachen zuschaffen, Epics sind nur mittel zum erfolg....oder bin ich der einzige der das so sieht?

Na viel Spaß noch beim Heulen.....

Ps.: Schau mal in der SuFu da sind genug seulcher themen !


----------



## RockyHorror (3. April 2008)

Surfer schrieb:


> patch 2.4 und blizzard ist wieder großzügig.
> 
> pres werden abgeschafft, bosse vereinfacht und epics verschenkt. es mag vieleicht einigen zu gute kommen aber was ist mit denen die die bosse noch ungenervt legen mussten und sich den zugang zu den raidinstanzen erkämpfen mussten?... als ausgleich gabs ja nen tollen titel auf den ich gut verzichten könnte...
> 
> ...



Alter wenn ich so nen Mülle lese wird mir schlecht. Schon mal darüber nachgedacht das es Leute gibt die arbeiten ... viel arbeiten. Rein aus Zeitgründen werde ich wohl BT nie sehen. Da kommt mir sowas sehr entgegen.

"das ergebnis: overequipte noobs" ... Was hat denn Equip mit dem Skill zu tun? Ich bin lange nicht so gut Equipt wie du aber ich behaupte das du nicht besser spielst als ich.

Und ganz ehrlich, wenn Leute die 4-6 mal die Woche raiden BT clear haben, ist das die selbe Leistung wie mit lauter berufstätigen Casuals (1-2 Raids) Maggy zu legen. Die müssen sich das genauso erarbeiten.


----------



## Belsina5 (3. April 2008)

finds  klasse das man jetzt auch so epische kekse abstauben kann ohne 5-7 stunden in kara und co zu hängen
das ganze ist nur ein spiel,indem man einfach nur dinge sammelt
die man dann nach kurzer zeit wieder in die tonne kloppen kann ist doch prime also genießt eure lila kekse


----------



## Necrolord (3. April 2008)

Assul schrieb:


> Mehr fällt dir net ein was..



ne tut mir leid,
oder doch da war noch was...

mimimimimimimi


----------



## master3a1 (3. April 2008)

Hallo,

so nun gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Was soll das alles? Was regt ihr Euch so auf? Ich spiele schon lange WOW und hab trotzdem nie bei dem Endgame mitgemacht. Warum... ist mir zu anstrengend! Ich bin schon ein älteres Semester und habe 3 Kidis und arbeite um die 10 Stunden pro Tag. Ich könnte NIE einen festen Termin zum Raiden ausmachen. Wenn ich Glück habe spiele ich 2-3 Stunden am Stück. 
Hatte von meinem Sohn einen tollen 70er mit viel Epic bekommen (er hat aufgehört). Und wißt ihr was, LANGWEILIG.... da oben ist mir die Luft zu dünn. 
Mir macht das Spiel am meisten Spaß in der alten Welt!!! 
Das Spiel soll mich Entspannen und keine Hatz sein wo ich mit Kopfschmerzen nach vielen Stunden ein Epic Item habe wo ich mir nix für kaufen kann.
Also wenn ich nun die Möglichkeit bekomme in die eine oder andere Ini reinzuschauen ohne mir vorher Knoten in meine Finger zu machen PRIMA!!
Aus diesem Grund soll jeder der 13€ pro Monat bezahlt so spielen wie er will. Nennt mich einen Noob mir egal!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fre_k (3. April 2008)

auch wens sicher schon wieder viele gesagt habe:
wow = fun
und nicht
wow = geil ich habe epics ich bin geil du hast keine du bist scheisse

und den rang gibts jetzt net mehr soviel ich weis.
man wird also immer erkennen können wer sich die epics wirklich "erkämpft" hat und wer nicht.
ist halt so das du jetzt net mehr gleich am equip siehst wer was gelegt hat, sondern am rang.
dir kans ja egal sein. du hast die bosse richtig gelegt. somit hast du schon erfahrung und wen lich king kommt wirst du sicher auch da wieder mitmischen können da du die disziplin usw hoffentlich schon mitbringen wirst. die andern spieler die jetzt markenepics haben und jeden raid gemacht haben (eifach nur immer die 2 ersten bosse) werden dan erst wieder 1 JAHR warten müssen bis sie da rein könne wo du schon lange drin warst!
also, farm dir jetzt ma 100`000 Gold und wen dan lich king kommt hast du wenigstens etwas was die andern net haben....


----------



## Kroosian (3. April 2008)

Für die die sich aufregen weil Leute die etwas weniger spielen als die dauerzocker, auch an sehr gute items rankommen, sollten kurz die Augen zu machen--> Was seht ihr dann ? nichts, und genauso viel bringt es euch im leben NICHTS.

World of Warcraft ist ein Spiel, dass zum zeitvertreib da ist.
Leider ist es für manche kein Spiel mehr!


----------



## Daywa (3. April 2008)

Matago schrieb:


> Also ich muss auch meinen Senf dazugeben,
> 
> ungefähr 90% der Leute die hier für Epic geilheit argumentieren haben leider einen
> falschen Ansatz.
> ...




Hehe, beste Beitrag bisher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kal Jerico (3. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bestimmt hast du alle Seiten druchgelesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Matagos Sicht der Dinge wurde von verschiedenen Usern bereits so geschildert (was ihren Wahrheitsgehalt und die Quaität seines Beitrags keinesfalls schmälert). Wir drehen uns seit ca 6 Seiten im Kreis. Demnächst kommt wieder ein 1 Post Superheld, der den ersten Beitrag des TE fullquotet und ohne Beachtung der Diskussionsentwicklung einen behämmerten Oneliner zusammenzimmert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Underworldin (3. April 2008)

es lebt auch jeder mensch .... werden deshalb allle gleich behandelt ? NEIN also kommt nicht wieder mit dem Argument : "Ja aber alle zahlen 13 Euro im Monat ... Gleichberechtigung...bli bla blub..."


----------



## Ythnagour (3. April 2008)

Sind Raider und Super Equiped Leute wirklich gute Spieler?
Meine Erfahrung ist leider nein. Zugegeben, ich bin kein Raid Spieler.
Aber nicht selten, aus mir völlig schleierhaften Gründen verirrt sich irgend ein komplett lila ausgerüsteter Charakter in meine Random Gruppe für eine non heroic Instanz und zeichnet sich durch absolut schreckliches Spielen aus.
Beispiel: Priester (aber das ist leider kein Einzelfall)
"Tank schreit, ich zieh sie um die Ecke"
Alle warten dort,
ausser dem Priester, der steht vorne, wo der tank angegriffen hat, übernimmt seinen Gegner sofort... ohne zu warten, alle Gegner rennen auf ihn, tot -> Gruppe tot
Gleiches Spiel nochmal... diesesmal schon alle vorgewarnt das der ach so tolle Priester sich nicht an Vereinbarungen hält, Priester übernimmt wieder viel zu früh... wir rennen alle hin und versuchen zu retten was zu retten ist, Gegner feared, ganze dungeon hinter uns her, Tot
Das ganze geht so ein paar mal, der tolle Raider kriegt es nicht hin zu warten und nach dem 5. Gruppentot ist er erzürnt und verlässt die Gruppe, weil er ja SOOOO toll ist...

Topic-Aussage: Ich finde es toll, dass endlich gute Spieler die Möglichkeit haben an gute Items zu kommen und nicht nur Vollidioten die zuviel Zeit haben.
Trotzdem, für alle die sich Mühe gegeben haben und das Spiel auch wirklich beherrschen (ohne arrogante möchtegern Götter zu sein) hätte es ein kleines bisschen mehr als ein simpler Ehrentitel sein können.

ps: Noch besser ist die Aussage, dass man keine Ewigkeit in non heroics brauchen möchte, völlig blind für die momentanen Möglichkeiten der Gruppe der man gerade freiwillig beigetreten ist.


----------



## Ashcandia (3. April 2008)

Ma zum Threadersteller und die anderen Whiner...macht doch ma den Schädel zu.Ich kann dieses Gejammer nicht mehr hören.Immer dasselbe.Dann spielt was anderes.Oder...was noch besser wäre ihr übt euch ma in Rechtschreibung.
Bosse werden nämlich nicht genervt...sondern generft.Also macht auch mal nen paar Gedanken aber net zu lange denn morgen früh gehts ja wieder in die Schule.


----------



## Taroth (3. April 2008)

So brauch mir net alle 3 Seiten druchlesen weil es immer das selbe ist was geschrieben wird. Und iwer hat mal geschrieben das ihr Hardcore gamer einfach den Sinn des Raidens verkennt.

Es geht nicht darum das eure Chars am tollsten Lila strahlen und mit Epics sich voll saugen sondern beim Raiden geht es darum den Content mitzuerleben also die Bosse mal zu erleben den Boss Kampf durchzuführen und so etwas von der Story von WoW mitzubekommen.

Daher ist das dauergewhyne fehl am Platz ich kenne so viele Spieler die wie du sagst vom Equip her sehr schlecht ausgestattet sind aber von ihren Fertigkeiten her mit Sicherheit vor einigen Hardcore Gamern liegen d.h. sie können einfach besser spielen ihr Problem ist nur einfach die Mangelde Zeit weil sie auch noch arbeiten müssen usw. für solche Leute ist der Patch einfach was gutes und die Hardcoregamer kommen doch auch nicht zu kurz was denn mit der neuen 25er kenne 2 Gilden die jetzt dort Raiden und Illidan seit September 07 Farm haben und selbst die haben ihre Probleme weil es so schwer ist!!!! Also stop flame und spielt das Game einfach!!!!


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

Taroth schrieb:


> So brauch mir net alle 3 Seiten druchlesen weil es immer das selbe ist was geschrieben wird. Und iwer hat mal geschrieben das ihr Hardcore gamer einfach den Sinn des Raidens verkennt.
> 
> Es geht nicht darum das eure Chars am tollsten Lila strahlen und mit Epics sich voll saugen sondern beim Raiden geht es darum den Content mitzuerleben also die Bosse mal zu erleben den Boss Kampf durchzuführen und so etwas von der Story von WoW mitzubekommen.
> 
> Daher ist das dauergewhyne fehl am Platz ich kenne so viele Spieler die wie du sagst vom Equip her sehr schlecht ausgestattet sind aber von ihren Fertigkeiten her mit Sicherheit vor einigen Hardcore Gamern liegen d.h. sie können einfach besser spielen ihr Problem ist nur einfach die Mangelde Zeit weil sie auch noch arbeiten müssen usw. für solche Leute ist der Patch einfach was gutes und die Hardcoregamer kommen doch auch nicht zu kurz was denn mit der neuen 25er kenne 2 Gilden die jetzt dort Raiden und Illidan seit September 07 Farm haben und selbst die haben ihre Probleme weil es so schwer ist!!!! Also stop flame und spielt das Game einfach!!!!



wieder ein pros vs casuals thread.. nuja was soll ich sagen?

/sign zum oben zitierten Text.

sry aber langsam wirds langweilig mit dem rumgeheule  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (3. April 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> wieder ein pros vs casuals thread.. nuja was soll ich sagen?
> 
> /sign zum oben zitierten Text.
> 
> ...


Heul doch!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (3. April 2008)

@Surfer im Datenhighway
*Käse auf den Tisch stell und ein Kandiergefäß* Kannst schon mal den Whyne einschenken.

schon wieder einer der meint er müsse seine zu kleinen Eier auf den Tisch packen oder lila anstreichen.

Ich finds gut was Blizz macht. Es ist ein Spiel für die breite Masse, auch für Leute die sich am Abend mal für ein, zwei Stündchen hinsetzen und was anderes sehen wollen als die Tagesschau.

Pro-Gamer holen sich ihre Ausrüstung auch weiterhin in den großen Profi-Instanzen, haben Spass am Bosstaktik knacken und an ihrer Art an das Spiel heran zu gehen. Sind stolz drauf wieder einen Rekord gebrochen und "was erreicht" zu haben. Casual Gamer holen sich die Ausrüstung über einen Weg, der für sie Spass macht.

Toleranz und Bescheidenheit wären hier angebracht.

Als letzten Satz möchte ich noch zu bedenken geben: Es ist ein Spiel. Alles was Du da so toll zusammen sammelst ist keinen Kiesel wert. Kleine lila Bits auf irgend einem Server und wenn Blizzard will ist das morgen alles weg.

Ich hoffe ich hab Dich nicht zu arg desillusioniert und Du kannst noch ruhig schlafen.


----------



## Shênya (3. April 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Heul doch!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hab ich nich nötig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche threads erhöhen lediglich die Anzahl Posts gewisser Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nix gegen Pros und auch ned gegen Casuals. Ich hab aber was gegen die "ich bin ein imbaroxxor und kann nu nich mehr posen - Spieler"


----------



## Sheeria (3. April 2008)

Ach ja. Der wievielte Thread ist das nun ? *seufz*

An alle Pros und Imbaroxxoren da draussen : lasst mal den PC eine Woche aus, räumt euer vermülltes, stinkendes Zimmer auf, geht duschen und vor allem : lasst mal eure  geistige Gesundheit prüfen.

WoW ist ein SPIEL. Und ein Spiel sollte eins .... ? Richtig ! Es soll in erster Linie S P A ß machen. Wer hier von " hart erarbeitet blafaselrhabarberlilaEpicssabber " redet, hat meiner Meinung nach eh nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

Spaß ist für mich, meine 3-7 Dailys zu machen, rumfragen wer Lust auf das oder jenes hat, evtl durch eine Instanz zappeln, chatten mit ingame Kumpels und Blödsinn veranstalten. Der Spaß hört sich dann auf, wenn ich 24/7 für nen Raid abrufbereit sein MUSS oder eben 24/7 durch die Raidini trampeln, nur damit sich meine Gilde den Stempel [insert Boss here] Firstkiller zu sein aufdrücken kann.

Und mal ehrlich : ich mag euch ganzen T6 Poser nicht. Weil ich mir da oft unweigerlich die Frage stelle, ob ihr überhaupt noch ein RL habt mit eurer ganzen Raiderei. Die dann am lautesten schreien : SCHIEBT DOCH DEN CASUALS ALLES IN DEN AR***, wenn Pres wegfallen oder man Items für Marken bekommt. Wisst ihr was ? Das lausige 1% was euch Hardcores ausmacht, verkraftet Blizz wenn ihr aufhört. Die Masse bringt Geld, nicht ihr.

Mir ist die Farbe der Items egal, solange ich Spaß am Spiel habe.

Deswegen : erst DENKEN, dann POSTEN. Und hört bitte verdammtnochmal damit auf, bei bestimmten Wörtern wie " Wegfallen der Pre XY " gleich rumzuheulen und zu flamen und zu drohen,  mit dem Game aufzuhören. Dann hört doch auf, es hindert euch niemand daran.


----------



## MacJunkie79 (3. April 2008)

/sign


----------



## ReWahn (4. April 2008)

> An Alle Pros und Imbaroxxoren da draussen : lasst mal den PC eine Woche aus, räumt euer vermülltes, stinkendes Zimmer auf, geht duschen und vor allem : lasst mal eure  geistige Gesundheit prüfen.



Klassische Vorurteile gegen Spieler. Sind denke ich mehr als lachhaft.



> WoW ist ein SPIEL. Und ein Spiel sollte eins .... ? Richtig ! Es soll in erster Linie S P A ß machen. Wer hier von " hart erarbeitet blafaselrhabarberlilaEpicssabber " redet, hat meiner Meinung nach eh nicht alle Latten am Zaun.



Aber genau darauf ist WoW ausgeegt. erzähl mir nicht, dein equip ist dir egal. wer in wow was sein will braucht 4 dinge :

Zeit
Skill (mehr oder weniger)
Fähige (oder einfachh grosse) Gilde
Equip

equip macht 70% der stats deines chars aus. equip zeigt anderen, wie weit du es in WoW gebracht hast. und damit, wie gut du das spiel beherrschst. 



> Spaß ist für mich, meine 3-7 Dailys zu machen, rumfragen wer Lust auf das oder jenes hat, evtl durch eine Instanz zappeln, chatten mit ingame Kumpels und Blödsinn veranstalten.




schön. deine art, spass zu haben. es reicht aber nicht jedem, täglich die selben quests zu machen und ab und zu ne (eh meistens zu leichte) 5er ini zu machen. nix gegen diesen content, aber damit ist kein spiel zu füllen. 




> Der Spaß hört sich dann auf, wenn ich 24/7 für nen Raid abrufbereit sein MUSS oder eben 24/7 durch die Raidini trampeln, nur damit sich meine Gilde den Stempel [insert Boss here] Firstkiller zu sein aufdrücken kann.



das ist auch nichts anderes als beim rest der welt. wozu trainiert man für seinen fussballverein? damit der weiterkommt und besser wird. mal ganz abgesehen davon dass die meisten leute auch ziemlich viel spass am raiden haben. mal abgesehen davon dass die meisten gilden eh nur abends raiden gehen. weil 90% der leute nur abends können weil sie eben arbeiten.



> Und mal ehrlich : ich mag euch ganzen T6 Poser nicht. Weil ich mir da oft unweigerlich die Frage stelle, ob ihr überhaupt noch ein RL habt mit eurer ganzen Raiderei. Die dann am lautesten schreien : SCHIEBT DOCH DEN CASUALS ALLES IN DEN AR***, wenn Pres wegfallen oder man Items für Marken bekommt.




deine meinung. aber vom raidfortschritt eines spielers auf sein rl zu schliessen ist doch sehr gewagt.



> Wisst ihr was ? Das lausige 1% was euch Hardcores ausmacht, verkraftet Blizz wenn ihr aufhört. Die Masse bringt Geld, nicht ihr.



u unterschlägst hier, dass es diese hardcoregamer waren, die wow gross gemacht haben, sie waren zu anfangs die einzigen, die 13 euro monatlich zahlten. aber dann kamen auch die freunde der hardcorespieler, dann deren freunde, ... genau das ist der grund warum blizz wow so verändert. hast du mal wow angesehen als es noch nicht 10 mio spieler hatte? zu classic zeiten? da waren die raider der grossteil der spieler. da war das spiel noch komplett auf raids ausgelegt. aber irgendwann hat blizz erkannt, dass man mit casua mehr geldd verdient. das wurde dann mit bc versucht: beides unter einen hut zu bekommen. klappt nicht, alle meckern und flamen sich gegenseitig zu. für die "alten" spieler ist das neue wow nicht mehr fordernd und komplex genug, für die neuen ist es noch nicht einfach genug. wir werden sehen wie sich blizz entscheidet...





> Mir ist die Farbe der Items egal, solange ich Spaß am Spiel habe.



also im endeffekt: "ich spiele aus spass und items sind mir egal, aber trotzdem will ich t6 niveau epics kriegen ohne dafür auf t6 niveau zu spielen"

wiedersprüchlich, oder?



> Deswegen : erst DENKEN, dann POSTEN. Und hört bitte verdammtnochmal damit auf, bei bestimmten Wörtern wie " Wegfallen der Pre XY " gleich rumzuheulen und zu flamen und zu drohen,  mit dem Game aufzuhören. Dann hört doch auf, es hindert euch niemand daran.



aber wohin? es gibt keinen ernsthaften konkurrenten zu wow (wird auch weder war oder aoc schaffen), undd blizz weigert sich, ein paar classic server aufen zu lassen für die, die es damals besser fanden... die meisten hardcoregamer würden gerne zu einer art harcore-wow zurück... wenn sie denn könnten :/

und pls keine antworten a la "go rl suchti!", ich meine menschen, die ihr hobby (mmorpg) nicht aufgeben wollen. warum auch immer.


----------



## Sheeria (4. April 2008)

"go rl suchti!"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir IST die Farbe meiner Items egal, egal ist mir auch ob das nun T4 oder T6 Niveau ist. Und wenn ich bei Gruul/Maggi nicht meine Schultern/Hosen/Kopfteil bekomme - wayne ? Für mich zählt in erster Linie der Spaß dahinter. Neuen Content sehen, neues ausprobieren.
Blaue Sachen lassen sich häufig und vielfältig sockeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich denke, ich beherrsche meine Hexe gut. Nach Betreten von Gruuls Unterschlupf stand der erste Brunnen, der erste Seelie wurde verteilt, Wichtel aufgestellt neben dem Tank infight. Ich habe mich sogar zu einer klassischen Raidskillung hinreissen lassen - weil es Spaß macht. Und Gruul lag auch im Second Try. Was wollte man mehr an dem Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin nicht der Proraider, der sich jeden Abend 4 - 5h hinklemmt und verbissen Inis/Raids abfarmt, bis endlich mal meine Zahl die höchste ist beim Würfeln oder bis "mein" Item droppt - lieber mach ich einen zockfreien Abend und klemm mich hinter ein Buch.

Epics sind mir wumpe, die Farbe meiner Items auch, ich will nur eins : S P A ß . Für mich sind nur 5 Dailys "Pflicht" , was ich davor oder danach mache, entscheide ich frei aus dem Bauch heraus. Ob ich morgen oder erst in 2 Monaten oder überhaupt nach BT gehe, ist mir ehrlich gesagt latte.

WoW ist ein Spiel der breiten Masse geworden, es ist schon lange kein HC Raider Game mehr, es wird von Familienvätern/Müttern/Studenten/whatever gespielt, von denen jeder seine eigene Zeiteinteilung hat. Dementsprechend wurde das Game angepasst.

Classic WoW Server ? Such dir 39 andre Leute, deinstalliert BC und gründet eure eigene Gilde und fangt neue Chars an. Nichts leichter als das.

At last... ich brauche in WoW nur 2 Dinge :
- Freunde
- Spaß
.. der Rest kommt von allein


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Diese Änderungen sind ja nicht nur für "Faule" oder Leute, die "unverdient" posen wollen.
Es gibt da auch noch Leute wie mich, die über Tag arbeiten, abends noch den Haushalt schmeißen und kochen, für die Berufsschule lernen usw.
Mir fehlte bisher einfach die Zeit die ganzen Pre's zu machen und den Ruf zu farmen. Ich bin dankbar dafür.
Allerdings kann ich auch mit meinem Char umgehen. Jedenfalls hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert!

Allerdings habe ich auch Verständnis für Deine Enttäuschung. All die Mühe und nun kann es praktisch jeder. Aber denk doch bitte dabei auch an Leute wie mich, die dank der Änderungen jetzt den vollen Spielspaß ausnutzen können.

LG Gwynny


----------

